# Ross-Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas



## truckasaurus1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone messed with VAG/COM or the like yet to see what we can customize? I'd LOVE to be able to turn off auto start/stop and make some other "default" setting changes.

Also, anyone doing (or planning) any performance upgrades yet? I feel like the car could use some front and rear torsion bars (or bigger ones if there already are some) and perhaps some stiffer (but not lower) springs. As a VR6 plant, there have to be plenty of aftermarket engine mods available, perhaps not as many as the 2.oT, but there is a LOT of engine compartment space in this vehicle (as if it was supposed to be a V8).


----------



## Roof4u (Jun 2, 2017)

we just got our SEL last week, I have a vag com but I have not messed with anything as of yet. But I agree the auto stop start needs to be disabled


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

tuning gains seem to be pretty weak.

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med17.html










Might be able to get urban joke tails to work.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKz3ENIybck

Start-stop should be cake.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

I noticed the sel premium I test drove didn't flash your turn signal three times when you bumped it. Should be an easy vagcom fix.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roof4u (Jun 2, 2017)

cgvalant said:


> I noticed the sel premium I test drove didn't flash your turn signal three times when you bumped it. Should be an easy vagcom fix.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Our SEL does when you give it a tap


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

cgvalant said:


> I noticed the sel premium I test drove didn't flash your turn signal three times when you bumped it. Should be an easy vagcom fix.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That feature can be turned on or off in the car settings menu in the touchscreen. It is called "convenience lane change" or something similar.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Fgv1it said:


> That feature can be turned on or off in the car settings menu in the touchscreen. It is called "convenience lane change" or something similar.


Nice, thanks!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

What's the auto on off you mentioned? Engine shuts off at red lights?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

bastion72 said:


> What's the auto on off you mentioned? Engine shuts off at red lights?


Yeah. On/Off button is right in front of transmission lever. But, every time you turn on car S/S system will automatically turn on. EPA will take into consideration fuel gains from that system only if it starts by default every time you turn on car. Hopefully someone will code that since it is uber annoying.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

edyvw said:


> Yeah. On/Off button is right in front of transmission lever. But, every time you turn on car S/S system will automatically turn on. EPA will take into consideration fuel gains from that system only if it starts by default every time you turn on car. Hopefully someone will code that since it is uber annoying.


vagcom for the win.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Ross-Tech VCDS support update for the Atlas*

I hang out frequently on Ross-Tech's forum and have been working with them to test some minor updates to VCDS in support of the Atlas.

Full support will require a HEX-NET or HEX-V2 interface. If you have a legacy HEX-USB+CAN or Micro-CAN interface, it will mostly work but you will not be able to see or connect to addresses 4B, CA, D6 or D7 (essentially the headlight controls and sunroof). It will also be a lot slower than the newer-gen interfaces. So if you're in the market for a VCDS interface, don't try to purchase a used (or worse, pirated) HEX-USB+CAN interface, go with one of the new interfaces. VCDS also needs some minor label/redirect updates, and there's a minor firmware update to HEX-NET/HEX-V2. Neither have been pushed out to the public just yet but will be shortly, so stay tuned.

Here's a scan of my wife's new SEL Premium with everything working:


```
Friday,09,June,2017,20:30:00:21122
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 17.5.1.1 (x64)  HEX-NET CB: 0.4342.4
Data version: 20170602 DS272.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

Dealer/Shop Name: Southwest Ohio Luxobarge Rescue
Workshop Code: 444 08607 000001

VIN: 1V2NR2CA0JC502209   License Plate: 2018ATLAS
Mileage: 883km-548mi   Repair Order: BETA1751-HNU-RedirUpdates



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: CA (3Q0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 13 15 16 17 19 22 2B 36 3C 42 44 47 4B
          52 5F 69 6C 6D 75 A5 CA D6 D7

VIN: 1V2NR2CA0JC502209   Mileage: 883km-548miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4B-Multifunc. Module -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
CA-Sunroof -- Status: OK 0000
D6-Light Ctrl Left 2 -- Status: OK 0000
D7-Light Ctrl Right 2 -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (0-32-CDVC)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 03H 906 026 J    HW: 03H 907 309 K
   Component: VR6 3.6l FSI  H20 4748  
   Revision: 52H20000    
   Coding: 012A003244740108B0000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 07645 128 28888
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM36FSI01103H906026J 001003
   ROD: EV_ECM36FSI01103H906026E.rod
   VCID: 2C14C5D84759B527E8-8078

   CAN Converter 01: 

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 09G 927 158 A    HW: 09G 927 158 
   Component: AISIN AQ8     206 3387  
   Coding: 0000000100000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAQ450031 001001
   ROD: EV_TCMAQ450031.rod
   VCID: 312AD4AC607BD8CFDB-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 614 517 CF    HW: 5Q0 614 517 AD
   Component: ESC           H25 0513  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 50697000000109
   Coding: 44FC6B8D84201A6EC5790300A2CC6922D62158A3C045967E38415058C2AA4200002F641C12141A118DDB45506CC8CF
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 036010
   ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_036_VW27.rod
   VCID: 77BE2AB4CE9FC6FF55-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518)       Labels: 5Q0-959-435.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 959 435 E    HW: 3Q0 959 435 E
   Component: VWKESSYMQB    036 0811  
   Revision: 00036000    Serial number: 0430197433
   Coding: 0F2000070F
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 004039
   ROD: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB_VW41.rod
   VCID: 3C34F598B73925A778-8068

   Sensor Controlled Power Rear Lid: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3G0 962 243 B    HW: 3G0 962 243 B
   Component: GEB.F.Heckoef  H17 0904 
   Serial number: 58006600            

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 3CN 907 044 F    HW: 3CN 907 044 F
   Component: Climatronic   H05 1802  
   Revision: 00001K01    
   Coding: 16020626200014001104110C1210150C
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW416 002007
   ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW416.rod
   VCID: 42C88B60D5DD535732-8016

   Fresh Air Blower Front: 

   Fresh Air Blower Back: 

   Refrigerant Pressure And Temperature Sender: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 085 BG    HW: 5Q0 937 085 BG
   Component: BCM MQBAB HNA H34 0236  
   Serial number: 7041011802ÿÿÿÿ
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMMQB 017001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_017_VW27.rod
   VCID: 7F4EC294E6AFFEBF1D-802A

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 555     HW: 5Q0 955 555 
   Component: RLHSS  046 0120 
   Serial number: S6Y17M01D31H15M40S26
   Coding: 00B86D

   Garage door opener control module: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4M0 907 410 A    HW: 4M0 907 410 A
   Component: USHL5  H04 0050 
   Serial number: 0000009600335Z363302
   Coding: 150000

   Garage Door Opener Operating Unit: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 3CN 959 719     HW: 3CN 959 719 
   Component: GTO BF  H06 0007 
   Serial number: 8MW00117011700010527

   Seat Backrest Fan 1 Front Left: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 3G0 963 345     HW: 3G0 963 345 
   Component: SysNameFanLin  014 0101 
   Serial number: ESE0163999          

   Seat Cushion Fan 1 Front Left: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 3G0 963 345     HW: 3G0 963 345 
   Component: SysNameFanLin  014 0101 
   Serial number: ESE0164122          

   Seat Backrest Fan 1 Front Right: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 3G0 963 345     HW: 3G0 963 345 
   Component: SysNameFanLin  014 0101 
   Serial number: ESE0182946          

   Seat Cushion Fan 1 Front Right: 
   Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 3G0 963 345     HW: 3G0 963 345 
   Component: SysNameFanLin  014 0101 
   Serial number: ESE0246621          

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels: 5Q0-919-298.clb
   Part No SW: 5QA 919 298 B    HW: 5QA 919 298 A
   Component: PLA 3.0 12KH07 0038  
   Serial number: 000308417617023
   Coding: 0271667151
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2CAU3700000 009032
   ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000.rod
   VCID: 4FEEB254168FAE3FAD-801A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg (J428)       Labels: 3Q0-907-572.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 907 572 H    HW: 3QF 907 572 
   Component: ACC BOSCH MQB H10 0620  
   Coding: 320007C959FFC728949C810530401600000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ACCBOSCHVW416 002005
   ROD: EV_ACCBOSCHVW416.rod
   VCID: 3C34F598B73925A778-8068

2 Faults Found:
0836 - Databus 
          U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 227
                    Reset counter: 84
                    Mileage: 322 km
                    Date: 2017.06.03
                    Time: 18:35:42

                    Dynamic environmental data: 02 8D
                    Control Module temperature: 65 °C
                    Voltage terminal 15: 13.6 V
                    Velocity_vehicle_reference: 3.08 m/s
                    Longitudinal_acceleration_vehicle_reference: 0.91 m/s²
                    Status_ACC_System: ACC_StandBy

1236 - Databus 
          U1121 00 [008] - Missing Message
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 74
                    Mileage: 572 km
                    Date: 2017.06.05
                    Time: 19:28:40

                    Dynamic environmental data: 02 8D
                    Control Module temperature: 51 °C
                    Voltage terminal 15: 12.8 V
                    Velocity_vehicle_reference: 0.86 m/s
                    Longitudinal_acceleration_vehicle_reference: -0.07 m/s²
                    Status_ACC_System: ACC_Off_MainSwitch_Off


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 959 655 BC    HW: 3Q0 959 655 BC
   Component: Airbag VW21   004 0503  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 003SUM49OKEP
   Coding: 8CCCDC00000000005000001A420800000065
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW21TS6VW48X 001014
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW21TS6VW48X_VW27.rod
   VCID: 004C41689B51814764-8054

   Occupant Detection: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4M0 959 339 B    HW: 4M0 959 339 B
   Component: Occ.Detection  H13 0022 
   Serial number: IBH0000J170006OQEB0P
   Coding: 303030

   Side Sensor Driver Front: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 454 001 601 17
   Component: SideSensor_Df  008 0887 
   Serial number: 35700000000E643DB12Q
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Passenger Front: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 454 001 601 17
   Component: SideSensor_Pf  008 0887 
   Serial number: 35800000000B843DB12Q
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Driver Rear: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 454 801 002 17
   Component: SideSensor_Dr  301 0148 
   Serial number: 35100BE8B0F0F000000/
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Passenger Rear: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 454 802 301 17
   Component: SideSensor_Pr  301 0148 
   Serial number: 352009E26BE0E000000.
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Front Sensor Driver: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 454 802 812 16
   Component: FrontSensor_D  304 0149 
   Serial number: 35500DCF80E0E0000003
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Front Sensor Passenger: 
   Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 454 802 812 16
   Component: FrontSensor_P  304 0149 
   Serial number: 35600FAFB0E0E0000007
   Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 953 507 JF    HW: 5Q0 953 549 D
   Component: Lenks. Modul  004 0140  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 11011704400586
   Coding: 0C10
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 020002
   ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_020_VW37.rod
   VCID: 03464E648A479A5F79-8056

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
   Part No SW: 3CN 920 891 A    HW: 3CN 920 891 A
   Component: KOMBI         404 3192  
   Coding: 0BA40F1DEF88CF0502886B0B5001000020000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 009058
   ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_VW27.rod
   VCID: 42C88B60D5DD535732-8016

1 Fault Found:
16777020 - Function Restricted due to Interrupted Communications 
          U1110 00 [008] - -
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 9
                    Reset counter: 83
                    Mileage: 605 km
                    Date: 2017.06.06
                    Time: 17:14:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 3Q0 907 530 C    HW: 3Q0 907 530 C
   Component: GW MQB High   515 5286  
   Serial number: 20021700840033
   Coding: 0B0500347F087300FB0722581E0F00010000070000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewNF 013020
   ROD: EV_GatewNF_VW27.rod
   VCID: 2F2ED2D4764FCE3FCD-807A

   Alternator: 

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5G0 959 442 R    HW: 5G0 959 442 R  Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
   Component: E221__MFL-DC1  H17 0040 
   Serial number: 29160001817810016366
   Coding: 36FFFF

   Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5QA 915 181 D    HW: 5QA 915 181 D
   Component: J367-BDMHella  H10 9070 
   Serial number: 6858452904          

   Power Converter DC AC: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 3CN 907 155     HW: 3CN 907 155 
   Component: U13DCAC  H23 0860 
   Serial number: 0001255             

1 Fault Found:
231017 - Voltage Converter Temporary Malfunction 
          U4EF45B FB [008] - Overcurrent in Secondary Circuit
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 70
                    Mileage: 322 km
                    Date: 2017.06.03
                    Time: 20:21:59

                    Supply voltage: Terminal 30: 13.5 V
                    Terminal 15: On


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD (J492)       Labels: 0CQ-907-554.clb
   Part No SW: 0CQ 907 554 H    HW: 0CQ 525 130 
   Component: Haldex4Motion H52 7083  
   Serial number: HA1-00002.12.16
   Coding: 0301
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X 004013
   ROD: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X_004_VW37.rod
   VCID: 4AD8A340EDED8B17FA-801E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764)       Labels: 5Q0-905-861.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 905 861     HW: 3Q0 905 861 
   Component: ELV-MQBB      H05 0032  
   Serial number: 17000007942012
   Coding: 0800000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMQBB 001007
   ROD: EV_ELVMarquMQBB_VW41.rod
   VCID: 71AA14ACA0FB98CF9B-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 760 B    HW: 5Q0 959 760 B
   Component: Sitzmemory    H08 0021  
   Serial number: Y0006PL516752
   Coding: 0010000000000500018280808080000000008100000000F400
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SeatMemorDriveSide 002021
   ROD: EV_SeatMemorDriveSide_VW41.rod
   VCID: 3C34F598B73925A778-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change (J1086)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 907 686 B    HW: 5Q0 907 686 B
   Component: HRE_Master    H12 0071  
   Serial number: 0427420305
   Coding: 02012103
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_HREntryHella 001028
   ROD: EV_HREntryHella_VW32.rod
   VCID: 3C34F598B73925A778-8068

   Lane Change Assistant 2: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 E    HW: 5Q0 959 593 B
   Component: TSG FS        020 0041  
   Serial number: 27121606050HIT
   Coding: 003F1B205200020000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT_VW27.rod
   VCID: 43C68E64CAC75A5F39-8016

   Drivers Door Rear Control Module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q4 959 812 D    HW: 5Q4 959 812 D  Labels: 5QX-959-81X-V1.CLB
   Component: Fond FHSG DRV  007 0002 
   Serial number: 00000000000005469691
   Coding: 011000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500)       Labels: 5Q0-909-143.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 909 143 P    HW: 5Q0 909 143 E
   Component: MQB_PP_APA    204 2051  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 0001417184
   Coding: 01010311004001
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisVWBSMQBA 009129
   ROD: EV_SteerAssisVWBSMQBA_009.rod
   VCID: 40CC8168DBD1414724-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 035 456     HW: 5Q0 035 456 
   Component: MIB2_lite_amp H30 0150  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number: VWZ8Z1GBA02RF4C
   Coding: 2214060002A00A2A000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AMPMst12C3Gen2ALPI 001001
   ROD: EV_AMPMst12C3Gen2ALPI.rod
   VCID: 6D9208DCBCC37C2FBF-8038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4B: Multifunc. Module (J745)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 3Q0 907 338     HW: 3Q0 907 338 
   Component: FCM MQB Low   001 0286  
   Serial number: 14021700840110
   Coding: 000000070100135200010000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_MultiModulContiVW48X 001010
   ROD: EV_MultiModulContiVW48X_VW27.rod
   VCID: 72A81BA0A5FDA3D762-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 E    HW: 5Q0 959 592 B
   Component: TSG BFS       020 0041  
   Serial number: 221216060500N8
   Coding: 003F13205E00020000000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT_VW27.rod
   VCID: 42C88B60D5DD535732-8016

   Passengers Rear Door Control Module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q4 959 811 D    HW: 5Q4 959 811 D  Labels: 5QX-959-81X-V1.CLB
   Component: Fond FHSG PSG  007 0002 
   Serial number: 00000000000005472451
   Coding: 091000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794)       Labels: 5G0-035-MIB-STD2.clb
   Part No SW: 3QF 035 876     HW: 3QF 035 876 
   Component: MU-S-NS-US    840 0755  
   Serial number:               
   Coding: 021406020000000051220002001808001F0500E401200005CE
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd4CDELP 001001
   ROD: EV_MUStd4CDELP_VW27.rod
   VCID: 075E5A74BE7FB67F25-8052

   Operating And Display Unit 1: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5G6 919 605 D    HW: 5G6 919 605 D
   Component: ABT_Std-2_Nav  H40 8074 
   Serial number: VWZ6ZDT0050741      

   Data medium: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3G0 919 866 BB    HW: -----------
   Component: NAR 2017  --- 0525 
   Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345)       Labels: 5Q0-907-383.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 907 383 L    HW: 5Q0 907 383 L
   Component: Anhaenger     H27 0260  
   Revision: 8C001004    Serial number: 0430201804
   Coding: 0200000200000000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TrailFunctGener2Hella 001008
   ROD: EV_TrailFunctGener2Hella_VW27.rod
   VCID: 40CC8168DBD1414724-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J928)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 907 556 B    HW: 5Q0 907 556 
   Component: Areaview 2    H13 0607  
   Serial number: C854707JG008159
   Coding: 01140604A30F20000000400C
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVAV2ARCE2MQBAB 006017
   ROD: EV_CamSysRVAV2ARCE2MQBAB.rod
   VCID: 383CE988830109879C-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. (J605)       Labels: 5Q0-959-107.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 107 L    HW: 5Q0 959 107 J
   Component: HDSG-Modul    H13 0261  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
   Coding: 0988
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DeckLidCONTIAU736 001014
   ROD: EV_DeckLidCONTIAU736_VW27.rod
   VCID: 41CA846CD0DB484F2B-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics (J949)       Labels: 5QE-035-285.clb
   Part No SW: 5QE 035 285 A    HW: 5QE 035 285 A
   Component: OCULowMQBUS   007 0570  
   Coding: 02140602C2823A017F1E06020000
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_OCULowMQB 001006
   ROD: EV_OCULowMQB_VW32.rod
   VCID: 43C68E64CAC75A5F39-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (R242)       Labels: 3Q0-980-65X-A5.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 980 654 G    HW: 3Q0 980 654 
   Component: MQB_B_MFK     H06 0231  
   Serial number: 15011712K20431
   Coding: 000401060001020100221355C050490084000E200020
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_MFKBoschMQBB 001001
   ROD: EV_MFKBoschMQBB_VW36.rod
   VCID: 3B36F684B237229F71-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address CA: Sunroof (J245)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 4M0 907 594 J    HW: 4M0 907 594 
   Component: SAD_STG_1     013 0005  
   Coding: 00804074160C
   Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SunRoofCONTIAU736 006008
   ROD: EV_SunRoofCONTIAU736.rod
   VCID: 3D32F89CAC232CAF4F-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address D6: Light Ctrl Left 2 (A31)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 7P5 941 591 AA    HW: 7P5 941 591 A
   Component: LED1L         H06 0003  
   ASAM Dataset: EV_LED_PLUS_L_KEBODAVW416 001003
   ROD: EV_LED_PLUS_L_KEBODAVW416_VW27.rod
   VCID: 7BB63684F2B7E29F31-802E

1 Fault Found:
0800 - Bulb for Low-Beam Headlamp 
          U4F5256 F6 [040] - Over-Temp Protection Active
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 0
                    Mileage: 163 km
                    Date: 2017.05.25
                    Time: 17:28:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address D7: Light Ctrl Right 2 (A27)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 7P5 941 591 AA    HW: 7P5 941 591 A
   Component: LED1R         H06 0003  
   ASAM Dataset: EV_LED_PLUS_R_KEBODAVW416 001003
   ROD: EV_LED_PLUS_L_KEBODAVW416_VW27.rod
   VCID: 7BB63684F2B7E29F31-802E

1 Fault Found:
0800 - Bulb for Low-Beam Headlamp 
          U4F5256 F6 [040] - Over-Temp Protection Active
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 4
                    Reset counter: 0
                    Mileage: 322 km
                    Date: 2017.06.03
                    Time: 19:41:37


End----------(Elapsed Time: 02:17, VBatt start/end: 14.0V/14.0V)-----------
```


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ohhhh! This is good news indeed! Thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

To the non-technical guys here, can someone explain what this all is


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm thinking about buying/borrowing a VCDS to see if I can disable the automatic stop/start function. Have you messed with that at all?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I have a MicroCan, which they have since stopped selling. I have a feeling it's on that outdated list that won't be able to talk to the headlight and sunroof controllers... :banghead:

I haven't had time to try though either.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jkopelc said:


> To the non-technical guys here, can someone explain what this all is


That's an Auto-Scan report from Ross-Tech's VCDS software, essentially a complete diagnostic report on the whole vehicle. VCDS is a software tool that is an equivalent or better, in many ways, of what dealer techs use when servicing your vehicle. It can also make certain tweaks and changes (coding or adaptation, if you've ever heard of that) to vehicle behavior that some people like.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

not_so_furious said:


> I'm thinking about buying/borrowing a VCDS to see if I can disable the automatic stop/start function. Have you messed with that at all?


I haven't tried, as I actually like the start-stop function. But I'll give it a try later and see if it's possible.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

CiDirkona said:


> I have a MicroCan, which they have since stopped selling. I have a feeling it's on that outdated list that won't be able to talk to the headlight and sunroof controllers... :banghead:
> 
> I haven't had time to try though either.


It is very likely but I don't know the answer for certain. Try it out and let us know!

If it doesn't work, be aware that Ross-Tech will give you a substantial trade-in credit toward a new HEX-NET or HEX-V2 interface, $150 in your case for the Micro-CAN.

See here: https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/vcds/intup/

Jason


----------



## ritwiu (Jun 13, 2017)

jyoung8607 said:


> It is very likely but I don't know the answer for certain. Try it out and let us know!
> 
> If it doesn't work, be aware that Ross-Tech will give you a substantial trade-in credit toward a new HEX-NET or HEX-V2 interface, $150 in your case for the Micro-CAN.
> 
> ...


Is that any way to set the "Vent/Recirculate mode" button to stay what driver wanted permanently ? so that I could keep Recirculate Mode all the time. 

Right now, once engine shut off, automatically reset to Vent Mode all the time. I tried with specific driver setting and not working. I have contacted the VW help line already and they said it is what vehicle was designed.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I find it interesting that the transmission shows up as a 09G still.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

dorkage said:


> I find it interesting that the transmission shows up as a 09G still.


Just in the TCM part number. Apparently it shares some heritage with the 09G. From the Atlas SSP:



> The 09P (AQ450) 8-speed automatic transmission is the only transmission used in the Atlas. It is available as both a two- and four-wheel drive configuration. The 2.0L engine will only be available in two-wheel drive. The 3.6L engine will be available as both two- and four-wheel drive.
> 
> This transmission is based on the Aisin 09G transmission, but incorporates a different design and components, such as:
> 
> ...


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

jyoung8607 said:


> Just in the TCM part number. Apparently it shares some heritage with the 09G. From the Atlas SSP:


Did you have a copy or link to the Atlas or the new 09G SSP?


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

dorkage said:


> Did you have a copy or link to the Atlas or the new 09G SSP?


I don't know if there's a new 09P (8-speed 09G) SSP, but there is indeed an Atlas SSP. It wasn't in Erwin a couple weeks ago when I looked, so I had to call in a personal favor to get it.

I'm sharing a copy here: http://ccxtips.net/~jyoung/vwvortex/890173 Atlas Landscape 3_1_2017.pdf

Jason


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I've never seen one of those SSP documents before. Really interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

jyoung8607 said:


> I don't know if there's a new 09P (8-speed 09G) SSP, but there is indeed an Atlas SSP. It wasn't in Erwin a couple weeks ago when I looked, so I had to call in a personal favor to get it.
> 
> I'm sharing a copy here: http://ccxtips.net/~jyoung/vwvortex/890173 Atlas Landscape 3_1_2017.pdf
> 
> Jason


Cool, thanks man. If you ever see a 09P SSP let me know. Looks like it's be a better transmission to swap into my Tiguan when the 09M gives up. Luckily the Tiguan Limited (5N chassis) is still being sold and is getting updated to the 8speed, so the swap should be straight forward.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

CiDirkona said:


> I have a MicroCan, which they have since stopped selling. I have a feeling it's on that outdated list that won't be able to talk to the headlight and sunroof controllers... :banghead:





jyoung8607 said:


> It is very likely but I don't know the answer for certain. Try it out and let us know!


Following up to myself: Ross-Tech confirmed that Micro-CAN is also affected by the technology change. HEX-NET or HEX-V2 is definitely required for full support, but your old interface will probably work to some extent. And as I mentioned, you don't have to throw it away, look at a trade-in.

Jason


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

jyoung8607 said:


> Following up to myself: Ross-Tech confirmed that Micro-CAN is also affected by the technology change. HEX-NET or HEX-V2 is definitely required for full support, but your old interface will probably work to some extent. And as I mentioned, you don't have to throw it away, look at a trade-in.
> 
> Jason


Thanks for the research and the follow up. If there are only a few modules I can't get to, I'll probably just let it be until it becomes an issue.

That's cool of RossTech to offer a respectable trade-in though -- that's about what I'd get if I sold it on the forum to a mk5-7 owner.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

not_so_furious said:


> I'm thinking about buying/borrowing a VCDS to see if I can disable the automatic stop/start function. Have you messed with that at all?


Following up to myself: I tested, and I can confirm, that the "voltage" method used on similar vintage Golf VII also works on the Atlas. The adaptation was accepted, and on a short test drive, S/S refused to kick in due to "system/power needs" as expected. It should be a pretty good solution for anyone that just can't stand S/S, but I myself kind of like it, so I'm keeping it on.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

ritwiu said:


> Is that any way to set the "Vent/Recirculate mode" button to stay what driver wanted permanently ? so that I could keep Recirculate Mode all the time.


I've checked and found that you should be able to do it by recoding the 08-HVAC control module. Below is a screenshot from our Atlas. It does require "experimental" coding data that just dropped in the Beta VCDS release earlier today. It defaults to that "service life-dependent store" which I'm not sure of the meaning, but I suspect it's that limited memory for a few minutes after shutdown. If it's switched to save, it ought to persist across start cycles, depending on per-driver settings.


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

not_so_furious said:


> I'm thinking about buying/borrowing a VCDS to see if I can disable the automatic stop/start function. Have you messed with that at all?


At the bottom of your console there should be a button to disable it. Also in the Multifunction Display you should be able to disable it in the settings.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

hwalker said:


> At the bottom of your console there should be a button to disable it. Also in the Multifunction Display you should be able to disable it in the settings.


This is true, but it doesn't persist beyond the current drive cycle, by deliberate design. Start-stop has to be active at every start in order for the manufacturer to get credit for it in fuel economy calculations. Many people really, really hate start-stop and want it disabled without hitting the button every time (I'm not among them, to be clear). This can be done with VCDS.

Jason


----------



## hoobafrank (Feb 22, 2006)

jyoung8607 said:


> This is true, but it doesn't persist beyond the current drive cycle, by deliberate design. Start-stop has to be active at every start in order for the manufacturer to get credit for it in fuel economy calculations. Many people really, really hate start-stop and want it disabled without hitting the button every time (I'm not among them, to be clear). This can be done with VCDS.
> 
> Jason


I'm very interested in this. My wife hates that feature and wants it persistent between starts. If anybody could tell me how to do that, We'd be very happy. Hope I can do it with my Micro CAN.

Thanks!


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

hoobafrank said:


> I'm very interested in this. My wife hates that feature and wants it persistent between starts. If anybody could tell me how to do that, We'd be very happy. Hope I can do it with my Micro CAN.


I was able to do this. I just tested it out this morning and it seems to be working. The basis for this mod came from here: http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...vcds-tweak-94276-post1032492.html#post1032492

In VCDS, go into the CAN gateway, then click on Adaptation. Scroll down channel list to find the item labeled "Start/Stop start voltage limit". The default value is 7.6V. I changed it to 12.



On the car status page on the digital dash when the car is stopped I get a message telling me "Engine on due to system/power needs", which makes sense since I'm essentially telling the system that it needs to be over 12V before it can enable the start/stop system. There is also the "A" with a line through it indicating that the sy


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

not_so_furious said:


> I was able to do this. I just tested it out this morning and it seems to be working. The basis for this mod came from here: http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...vcds-tweak-94276-post1032492.html#post1032492


Yep, that's the same method I tested above, worked for me too.

To the person who asked: it _should_ be doable with your MicroCAN.

Jason


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jyoung8607 said:


> I hang out frequently on Ross-Tech's forum and have been working with them to test some minor updates to VCDS in support of the Atlas.
> ...
> VCDS also needs some minor label/redirect updates, and there's a minor firmware update to HEX-NET/HEX-V2. Neither have been pushed out to the public just yet but will be shortly, so stay tuned.


With the release of VCDS Beta 17.7 and HEX-NET/HEX-V2 code update 4401, the Atlas should now be completely supported.

Post your Auto-Scans if you've got 'em! I'd especially like to see something other than a SEL Premium to make sure the different infotainment and instrument cluster data links up properly.

Jason


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*VCDS Auto Scan*

Yeah all I have is the SEL Premium so I am guessing you dont need my auto-scan?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*VCDS Mods Available for VW Atlas*

Can we get a thread going on what people are doing for their Atlas in terms of enabling/disabling stuff via VCDS? Let's get a hack thread going!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Needle Sweep & Lap Timer*

So I enabled the lap timer and the needle sweep...I was used to seeing a needle sweep with previous german vehicles so it's nice to have consistency again. 

I LOVE the lap timer for when I tell my kids to get something done or a time out...its a way of keeping everyone at peace so no one's cheating on time  (Not that I would ever do a lap around a track in the Atlas, lol!)

These are enabled in the 17-Instrument long coding helper dialogue box in VCDS.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

walksonair said:


> Yeah all I have is the SEL Premium so I am guessing you dont need my auto-scan?


More data is always better, go ahead and post one. It's always interesting to see what differences exist, if any. And depending on your build date, you may have some different equipment than me. I remember there was at least one driving assist feature that was supposed to be late intro, like the 2.0T engine and captain's chairs.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Ok here ya go...*

The first log is at https://www.dropbox.com/s/sulpsvom6...2NR2CA7JC510968-148km-91mi _redacted.txt?dl=0

and the second one where I unblocked a bunch of infotainment menus is at https://www.dropbox.com/s/gra3ubn93vvgkmg/Log-1V2NR2CA7JC510968-1075km-667mi_redacted.txt?dl=0

Also, bonus question: do you know why I am getting those malfunctions? I cleared them but they come back. I am using the original hex-can USB cable...thinking of getting the HEX2...


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

What menus were you unblocking 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

During driving above 6 or 9MPH the following were blocked for me so I unblocked them:

destination entry,
car setup menu (so now I can adjust the instrument lights)
wifi, bluetooth menus, etc
...and other stuff but these were what I really needed.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my full scan. SE with tech. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1clek9netekxucx/Log-1V2LR2CA7JC506748-7541km-4685mi.txt?dl=0


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

walksonair said:


> During driving above 6 or 9MPH the following were blocked for me so I unblocked them:
> 
> destination entry,
> car setup menu (so now I can adjust the instrument lights)
> ...


Where are you finding this? Which control module?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

5F-Information Electr


Check out my auto-map so that you can see the adaptations that were unblocked...there's quite a few of them. I am thinking of enabling pedestrian assist...anyone know what it is? Braking when pedestrian detected?

5F Module Automap: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gia654vkqoe0e7f/adpmap-5F-3QF-035-876.CSV?dl=0


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Comfort Opening via Key FOB*

Does anyone know how to get the security access code to the 09-Central Electronics module? Here's a screenshot where it wont let me enable the open windows via keyfob


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

walksonair said:


> 5F-Information Electr
> 
> 
> Check out my auto-map so that you can see the adaptations that were unblocked...there's quite a few of them. I am thinking of enabling pedestrian assist...anyone know what it is? Braking when pedestrian detected?
> ...


thanks. i'll check it out.



walksonair said:


> Does anyone know how to get the security access code to the 09-Central Electronics module? Here's a screenshot where it wont let me enable the open windows via keyfob


31347 is security unlock in the MQB GTI, not sure if it'd be the same.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

31347 was accepted and I was able to change the value on the comfort opening and I do see a new menu item in my CAR settings. After selecting All Windows in the menu, I tried the FOB but no dice. May have to wait until I get my HEX Net to figure it out more... .


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

After reading what the Golf folks had to go through I decided to do an autoscan of 09 module and sure enough there were more adaptation channels I needed to enable...especially _IDE11944-ENG116653-Keyless access and start authorization-Kessy Komfort oeffnen_

Linked is my automap before I made the mods...afterwards the windows and moonroof open upon holding down the keyfob open button. They all close (as well as sunshade on moonroof) when I hit and hold the lock keyfob button.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w6xgcpkqcx7nudz/adpmap-09-5Q0-937-085-BG.CSV?dl=0

Ah, it's nice to have my toy the way I want it...


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*For my next VCDS mod....*

Since I live in Seattle, I'm thinking of enabling the Comfort Auto Rain Closing ....

https://sites.google.com/a/naturalnetworks.ca/vw-golf-mk7-vcds-how-to/comfort/auto-rain-closing


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*stariting vcds mods*

I enabled the auto rain closing (in oregon) and am thinking about the fob windows

i am interested in your scan- i see settings for display angle of slope and compass- or would this be only on GPS equipped vehicles?


I have an SE/Tech and the brochure lists Pedestrian assist as a part of the front assist- i think i will try activating 
ENG122227-ENG125817-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_Pedestrian_Assist 
ENG122227-ENG125817-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_Pedestrian_Assist_standstill

and see what happens. 

sure would be nice to add the ambient illumination and my next project is to add seat memory for driver (if i can find a good deal on the module)


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Just did the auto rain so will try and "test" it out soon. Let me know what comes up when you enable those adaptations...maybe I can lend you my neighbor to test the pedestrian assist :laugh:


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

The SEL Premium has High Beam Control which I think relies on the camera in front of the rear view mirror.
This camera is present in the the w tech an dused for lane assist.
Thus I think one may activate High Beam Control on the SE w Tech as well.

This guy did the same for another VW model. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0FmVKeVsE

At 4:13 the steps are illustrated. I successfully completed the first step (A9) and last step (A5) but was not able to perform the middle step (long coding)
I do not see a new menu option Light Assist.

Did anyone looked into this or want to try it out?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Light assist is enabled not by a menu item but by pushing the turning light control arm forward one time. A little symbol with an A shows up on my main display on the bottom. I tested the feature and it works as described in the manual: the car will turn on high beams when over 36MPH-ish and will automatically turn them off in any conditions that dont require it such as oncoming traffic.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Light assist is enabled not by a menu item but by pushing the turning light control arm forward one time. A little symbol with an A shows up on my main display on the bottom. I tested the feature and it works as described in the manual: the car will turn on high beams when over 36MPH-ish and will automatically turn them off in any conditions that dont require it such as oncoming traffic.


on what model? SEL Premium?
can you deactivate this in car->setup menu?
is there a 'Light Assist' menu option?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

blerg said:


> on what model? SEL Premium?
> can you deactivate this in car->setup menu?
> is there a 'Light Assist' menu option?


Yes, Premium. I will try to scan the manual pages for you later tonight. Deactivation is again through the light control (turn signal) arm/stalk.

UPDATE: 

Here's the scans from the manual on the Light Assist feature:


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*modules from different models*

So here is a general question- i am looking to add seat memory to my SE/Tech w/4motion. Early production sheets indicated this was a build feature for this vehicle but this was changed around end of may-ish (per VW). The VW part number for this module is 5Q0 959 760 B 
and this appears under several sel scans for the seat memory. I don't want to invest a ton into this mod if it wont work (eg seat motor missing parts, major rewiring) but i have found a similar control from audi vehicle. From what i understand about the VW_AG part naming, the 5Q0 would refer to this vehicle? and so would it be reasonable to expect this audi module to work: 4B0 959 760 B 
Looking at this part is somewhat different than other images i have found for the atlas controller... any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Weird thing with gauge sweep... it does not work with headlights on...set to auto in the dark or manually turned on. Strange huh?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

walksonair said:


> After reading what the Golf folks had to go through I decided to do an autoscan of 09 module and sure enough there were more adaptation channels I needed to enable...especially _IDE11944-ENG116653-Keyless access and start authorization-Kessy Komfort oeffnen_
> 
> Linked is my automap before I made the mods...afterwards the windows and moonroof open upon holding down the keyfob open button. They all close (as well as sunshade on moonroof) when I hit and hold the lock keyfob button.
> 
> ...



For this mod, was this this the only channel you needed to activate or were there others?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*Enabled Head Light Assist (finally)*

Figured out how to enable the headlight assist on the SE/Tech model. Here is what i did. I followed the instructions for early models but the 

To code High Beam Assist (for vehicles with Lane Assist fitted) 
Access Module 09 - enter security code 31347
Go to (2) Assistant light functions - Menu light assistant and change to 'PRESENT'
Access Module A5
Go to Long Coding, change byte 2 Bit 0 to a "1" or use drop down menu to select "Coding_light_assist High_beam_assist"

but this is where there is a unique change for the atlas:

<img src="https://image.ibb.co/h0qCGv/image_1.png" alt="image_1" border="0">

once i went back to module 09 and changed the "fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung" to AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS 
then it works. Changed the menu on the infotainment screen and now when the light control switch is set to auto, the lights do not come on in daylight. I blocked the camera (with dark paper) and headlights automatically came on, and when i flick the high-beam stalk forward, i get the logo on the MFD in the dash (looks like headlight with "A" in middle: will upload img later)

Good luck.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks a lot !!
i failed at the last step:
change "fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung" to AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS 


do you see any change in the car setting menu on your screen?


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

blerg said:


> Thanks a lot !!
> i failed at the last step:
> change "fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung" to AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS
> 
> ...



Yes, there was a change in the lighting menu once this coding went into effect. 


















I tested this and it works really well, turns on the highbeams when the road is dark and there are no cars in sight, turns off when oncoming car or streeetlights.

Also you can see in the image the auto start-stop is deactivated


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

Is there an easy entry/exit function you can enable? 

something like this http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/easy-entry-exit-memory-seat-function-mk5-vw/


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*VCDS for a newbie*

All

I'm technically inclined but have never had a vehicle with so much software that I'd bother with VCDS. So given I'd be starting from complete scratch, is there a link somewhere that describe _what_ VCDS is, _Who_ is the best source and _Where_ I go to get it?

I suspect once I get my Atlas I'll be customizing features alot. Since I can :laugh:


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Drive by said:


> All
> 
> I'm technically inclined but have never had a vehicle with so much software that I'd bother with VCDS. So given I'd be starting from complete scratch, is there a link somewhere that describe _what_ VCDS is, _Who_ is the best source and _Where_ I go to get it?
> 
> I suspect once I get my Atlas I'll be customizing features alot. Since I can :laugh:


I'm interested in learning more about it as well. The more I read about it on these forums, the more I want to code our Atlas as well. Based on the information on this thread, it looks like this is what is needed for the Atlas:

https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/

I could be wrong of course though so I'll let someone else confirm. I did some poking around on their site and they have a nice interactive demo of the software. I still don't quite know how all of the coding works though. Is there any documentation on how to code various things or is it more of a learn as you go type of situation?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Drive by said:


> All
> 
> I'm technically inclined but have never had a vehicle with so much software that I'd bother with VCDS. So given I'd be starting from complete scratch, is there a link somewhere that describe _what_ VCDS is, _Who_ is the best source and _Where_ I go to get it?
> 
> I suspect once I get my Atlas I'll be customizing features alot. Since I can :laugh:


VCDS stands for Vag-Com Diagnostic System. You'll commonly see it referred as Vag-Com as that's what its name was prior to VCDS. The best place to purchase is from them directly @: https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/ that way you can get full support from them. You can also pick them up used here on the forums however they generally aren't much cheaper than buying new. 

The software is available for anyone to download as the actual product license is built in the cable you buy. The Hex-V2 cable will be the cheapest one you can get, but you are limited to 3 cars (tracked by VIN) they offer a 10 VIN and unlimited VIN model at higher prices. 

The older cables (discontined) which would work with your car are the Micro-Can (2005+)and Hex-USB-Can (90s+) and don't have VIN restrictions. There may be some modules on the newest MQB cars that wont work with the older cables but nothing that I've seen confirmed.


----------



## stefanzan (Nov 24, 2015)

*Vagcom Tweak: Comfort closing from remote (Sunroof and Windows) & Gauge Sweeping*

Hello guys, 

Has anyone successfully turned on the comfort closing feature on the Atlas? My NMS Passat b7 limited, has the comfort closing turned on for my windows through VCDS. I have looked around the control modules but the SEL Atlas seems limited on bits that can be currently changed. I was also looking for enabling comfort closing for the sunroof and windows. Also is there a way to have sunroof close if you forget it and the rain sensor detects rain? Also, I'm interested if someone has activated gauge sweeping on start, because I see the bit in the control module but when I try activating it, I get an out of range error! Thanks guys!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe Atlas doesn’t have those features in the first place. Many Euro cars in the USA do not have all features that are available in Europe. Before moving to the states I predominantly owned VW’s in Europe and even poorly equipped ones had remote windows etc. Here for example my Tiguan which is SEL doesn’t have that nor my X5 had it with sport package. I manage to unlock all that on bimmer with Carly (not sure whether Carly makes software for VW, I know they also have for MB). But reason why I was able to do it is because same software is used in Europe, just some features are locked for the USA market (probably some safety regulations). Atlas is not being sold in Europe, except in Russia. Maybe because it will not be sold in EU it doesn’t have some features integrated in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtboss (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone know were to turn off auto start stop thought I disabled it in vag com last night worked fine this morning it was back on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

gtboss said:


> Anyone know were to turn off auto start stop thought I disabled it in vag com last night worked fine this morning it was back on?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-Atlas&p=106241386&viewfull=1#post106241386


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Is there a definitive list out there for Atlas VCDS tweaks or will most things from other MQB vehicles work?

I did the needle sweep and fuel remaining...

I guess I need to enable opening/closing of windows using the fob or handle (KESSY) - there's a menu option but it doesn't seem to work. 

Does the normal MQB coding for closing the roof and windows work these days? Tried it on a 2016 GTI over a year ago and it never worked.


Any other "must haves" out there? We have an SEL...


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck enabling the "tear drop" function for the front wiper? The rear was easy (in adaptation) but I can't figure out the front.

I tried this from the All-Track but I don't have that module:

09 Central Electronics
Coding - WWS module - Long Coding
Byte 2 Bit 5 
check Post tear wiping active


Any ideas? I have an SEL.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone figured out how to enable the Offroad gauges on an SEL (Not Premium)? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Is there a definitive list out there for Atlas VCDS tweaks or will most things from other MQB vehicles work?


Seems that most Mk7 Golf / MQB stuff carries over.



NoDubJustYet said:


> I guess I need to enable opening/closing of windows using the fob or handle (KESSY) - there's a menu option but it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Does the normal MQB coding for closing the roof and windows work these days? Tried it on a 2016 GTI over a year ago and it never worked.


I hadn't tested this until recently, but Andy @ Ross-Tech asked me about it the other day, so I gave it a shot. It turns out you do actually have some up/down function from the factory, but it's hands-on the car, not keyfob. Keyfob operation can be enabled using VCDS, with the two adaptations I mentioned in that thread.



> *TL;DR:* It works. Configuration and usage is identical to a Mk7 Golf.
> 
> *Factory state:* I have that same menu option. Options are all, driver, or none. Keyfob does nothing. Hands-on the car DOES work if that option isn't set to none. Opening can be done with the driver's door open, hold down the driver's window down button for 3 seconds. Ignition does not need to be on. Driver does only the driver window. All does everything: all four windows, the sunroof shade, and the sunroof pops up. Closing is done by holding your finger on the driver's door handle lock touch area.
> 
> ...


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

stevehayes01 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to enable the Offroad gauges on an SEL (Not Premium)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If it's anything like the MKVII which it shares a lot with you need to have a Discovery Pro MIB to see the gauges. 
So no NAV no work.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

EPilot said:


> If it's anything like the MKVII which it shares a lot with you need to have a Discovery Pro MIB to see the gauges.
> So no NAV no work.



So from what I can see you may be right.... this is from a GTI with MIB2 system.... 


This ONLY works on MIB2 infotainment systems with Navigation. 

Step 1. On Select Control Module screen click "Select"
Step 2. Select 5F-information Elect
Step 3. Select Adaptation-10
Step 4. Change the following adaptation channels:
(81)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_compass - set to active (default not active)
(83)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_compass_over_threshold_high - set to active (default not active)
(41)-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-compass_0x15 - set to active (default not active)

Exit the VCDS software
Step 5. Reset the MIB unit - press and hold the ON/OFF button on the infotainment unit for greater than 10 seconds.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

jyoung8607 said:


> Seems that most Mk7 Golf / MQB stuff carries over.
> 
> 
> I hadn't tested this until recently, but Andy @ Ross-Tech asked me about it the other day, so I gave it a shot. It turns out you do actually have some up/down function from the factory, but it's hands-on the car, not keyfob. Keyfob operation can be enabled using VCDS, with the two adaptations I mentioned in that thread.


Yeah, I got all those function to work.



Still trying to figure out the teardrop wipe for the front.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Has anyone looked into the preset interior temperatures for the remote start?

The car from factory has its own defaults that the car will warm up to with the remote start. 
The owners manual indicates the temperature can be changed by visiting your local VW Dealer. Just wondering if anyone has looked into this?


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

OEM Dubber said:


> Has anyone looked into the preset interior temperatures for the remote start?


It appears that's an available adaptation channel in 08-HVAC: *IDE06097-Target temperature of A/C - heater function via remote control*. It defaults to 22.0 °C. It looks like there's several other tunables and thresholds for seat heating and ventilation control, albeit in German, just run them through Google Translate.

Jason


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Has anyone figured out how to keep the fog lamps on when turning on the high beams?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Is there anyway to get the "allow mobile data transmission" to be selected in the menu of the discover media system? The rep told me it was taken out of the coding due to file share laws but that if I could get it to show in the menu that I could get the data to transmit between the head unit and the VW media share apps. Below is a pic of the menu in a EU car. Any ideas?

https://imgur.com/a/1ifms


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I just received my Ross-tech hex dongle (I have the Atlas SEL). I am looking forward to enabling the auto window close on rain and the auto high beams.
Quick question, is there a save defaults option where I can download all my factory settings via the dongle so if I change something and want to go back I can, or do I just need to screen shot every page I am changing?

I read that the Park Assist uses the same sensors as the PDC, I am wondering if there is any way to enable Park Assist on the non-Premium (SEL) package or does it use something the car does not have (360 cameras?)? I know it will need a button or something to activate it. That is one feature I would love to get somehow.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone figured out how to keep the fog lamps on when turning on the high beams?


Do you realize the car turns them off to improve your road vision? More light in the foreground from your fogs makes it harder for you to see distance.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I must have missed something. I tried to enable the auto high beam and must have done part of it right because pressing the high beam switch back momentarily now shows a warning: Fault Beam assist or something like that. I couldn’t find the original instructions and the ones on this page were part in English and part German so I’m not sure I did it right.any thoughts? I have the SEL w/tech so it has all the tech needed (I assume). Can someone post steps again maybe with screens of each step?


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fixed it. I had to change A5 byte 21, not 2. 

Anyone wonder what the Sign Detection flag is for?


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I can report that the Compass works on the SEL when enabled and that the Needle Sweep works. I must have done something to disable the auto start / stop because it shows enabled but when I stop it has the circle with line showing it isn't kicking in.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

jamesarm97 said:


> I can report that the Compass works on the SEL when enabled and that the Needle Sweep works. I must have done something to disable the auto start / stop because it shows enabled but when I stop it has the circle with line showing it isn't kicking in.


I have an se w tech and would like to know if I can enable the compass on it. Also, i dont know if it is your case but sometimes when I come to a stop the engine does not shutoff i believe due to demand, for instance the ac is running the compressor.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Everything is working. I guess it doesn’t kick in the auto stop unless you drive it xx distance. I just took a spin around the block and it didn’t work but my last drive did. 

I have to say, the Auto Brights is the best thing ever (well, I woul like Park Assist). 

I assume the compass works because I have the CarNet feature which has a GPS. I don’t know if All atlas’s have carnet. 



GiddyGTI said:


> I have an se w tech and would like to know if I can enable the compass on it. Also, i dont know if it is your case but sometimes when I come to a stop the engine does not shutoff i believe due to demand, for instance the ac is running the compressor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Can you screenshot the compass feature?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> I just received my Ross-tech hex dongle (I have the Atlas SEL). I am looking forward to enabling the auto window close on rain and the auto high beams.
> Quick question, is there a save defaults option where I can download all my factory settings via the dongle so if I change something and want to go back I can, or do I just need to screen shot every page I am changing?
> 
> I read that the Park Assist uses the same sensors as the PDC, I am wondering if there is any way to enable Park Assist on the non-Premium (SEL) package or does it use something the car does not have (360 cameras?)? I know it will need a button or something to activate it. That is one feature I would love to get somehow.


It's always good to take a screen shot of the original code, this way if there is an issue you can just put the code back to exactly the way it was. The codes are strings of 2 number combinations and changing those combinations is what changes/activates features. Keep in mind that activating features via coding that are not available for your particular trim (due to say a lack of hardware), can cause other features to malfunction. I would recommend being careful with experimentation as you could lose major electronic functions. Certain features like needle sweep, or remote/rain sensor windows can cause little harm in my experience, since they are universal to all modules.

The SEL does not have the additional parking assistant sensors that the SEL premium has. The SEL premium has 1 additional sensor mounted on each of the four corners (in addition to the front/rear sensors and rear BLIS/RCTA sensors hidden under the bumper). These additional sensors also work for the 360 degree park pilot/camera. When in my parking deck, I can see how close i am to the walls with the side sensors. True 360 protection.

BTW the parking assistant is hit or miss. It works great for parallel, but it is very hard to get it to identify perpendicular spots. Once/if it identifies it, it works well to perpendicular park, however I heard that the tiguan makes it easier as you can toggle between parallel and perpendicular mode rather than trying to get the sensors to figure it out on their own like the Atlas does.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Here is what the SEL looks like showing the auto high beams and compass. 








https://flic.kr/p/21qjv1H



der_apoteker said:


> Can you screenshot the compass feature?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> Here is what the SEL looks like showing the auto high beams and compass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,
According to be website the second/tech has carnet... Do you have an active subscription? Also what are the vcds changes to enable the compass?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I do have the trial CarNet active but I would think it would work without it active since GPS shouldn’t rely on a cellular signal. 


der_apoteker said:


> Thanks,
> According to be website the second/tech has carnet... Do you have an active subscription? Also what are the vcds changes to enable the compass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Can Auto High beams be turned on a SE model or will it only work on SEL?


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

James - would you mind listing out the steps you needed to do for the auto high beams and the compass? I tried following the earlier steps from this thread and couldn’t do it properly. Also I’m a SEL. Thanks, and great job getting them done!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Can Auto High beams be turned on a SE model or will it only work on SEL?


Auto high beams work on my se/tech... As long as you have the lane assist it should work (uses the camera).


Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Chnowak said:


> James - would you mind listing out the steps you needed to do for the auto high beams and the compass? I tried following the earlier steps from this thread and couldn’t do it properly. Also I’m a SEL. Thanks, and great job getting them done!


In for this info.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I used to have a 2012 Passat 3.6SEL Prem and it has auto lights but no rain sensor active. Many people noticed quickly that the rain sensor was just coding. We coded it, and it worked great for a month. Then my lights started intermittently not coming on at night. The light sensor was being impacted somehow by the coding for the rain sensor. When I talked to my rep friend, he said that the car was intentionally coded this way because they ran into the same issues and did not have time to figure out the coding before initial chatanooga production. 

I am wondering if this is the same situation for the Atlas SE with tech versus the SEL premium. It seems that there must have been a reason for VW to delete light assist from the SE with tech. It was initially listed as part of the SE with tech, but as production neared it was not available on that trim anymore. 

Considering the issues I'm having with my digital cockpit and how the rep once again told me the vehicle was not ready for final coding upon production, I would not be surprised if this is the same reason the SE with tech had the light assist feature turned off. 

Keep an eye on other systems over the next month or two and report to see if there are any coding anomalies. It would really suck on a car this sophisticated for a driver assistance feature to malfunction due to a coding issue causing an accident.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

More photos of the Compass, I didn't realize it had its own page on the center display:

https://flic.kr/p/Dk8x6w










I also added the Refuel Quantity option:

https://flic.kr/p/Dk8x7d


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

jamesarm97 said:


> More photos of the Compass, I didn't realize it had its own page on the center display:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Dk8x6w
> 
> ...


James - any chance we could trouble you for steps done to activate compass & high beam assist in VCDS?


----------



## stefanzan (Nov 24, 2015)

I successfully turned on High beam assist on my SEL Non-Premium. I noticed that in this video " https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0FmVKeVsE", when this guy turned on high beam assist his a5 module has an adaptation menu that allows " Speed threshold for high beam recommendation off". This allows you to change at what speed the high beams turn off. The default setting is at 40 km/h. The adaptation menu he shows is no where to be found in our a5 module. Anyone have a clue? How to lower the speed threshold for high beam assist on the atlas?



der_apoteker said:


> Figured out how to enable the headlight assist on the SE/Tech model. Here is what i did. I followed the instructions for early models but the
> 
> To code High Beam Assist (for vehicles with Lane Assist fitted)
> Access Module 09 - enter security code 31347
> ...


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

walksonair said:


> 5F-Information Electr
> 
> Check out my auto-map so that you can see the adaptations that were unblocked...there's quite a few of them. I am thinking of enabling pedestrian assist...anyone know what it is? Braking when pedestrian detected?
> 
> 5F Module Automap: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gia654vkqoe0e7f/adpmap-5F-3QF-035-876.CSV?dl=0


I'm interested in unblocking the same menus. Are these they adaptations in your map you were talking about:
Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_*
Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_*
Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_*
Locked menu contents-FB_NAV_*
Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_*
Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_*


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone successfully change the speed at which the high beam assists starts?


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel like I’m going nuts, under my “assistance light function” I don’t have any options that match the descriptions in the video and they are all listed under channel 9B, not 2 (I assume the channel number is what they are referencing when they write (2)?)


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

not_so_furious said:


> I'm interested in unblocking the same menus. Are these they adaptations in your map you were talking about:
> Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_*
> Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_*
> Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_*
> ...


Just to close the loop on this, I set the above adaptations to "non_blocked" in the 5F module. A lot of them were already set that way. In my brief test drive, it looks like I can now do things like enter GPS destinations and adjust car settings while I'm moving.


More specifically, these were all the ones that weren't already set to non_blocked:
IDE11502-ENG127612-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_11
IDE11502-ENG127613-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_12
IDE11502-ENG127603-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_2
IDE11502-ENG127604-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_3
IDE11502-ENG127608-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_7
IDE11502-ENG127522-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_1
IDE11502-ENG127531-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_10
IDE11502-ENG127532-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_11
IDE11502-ENG127533-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_12
IDE11502-ENG127534-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_13
IDE11502-ENG127536-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_15
IDE11502-ENG127524-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_3
IDE11502-ENG127525-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_4
IDE11502-ENG127526-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_5
IDE11502-ENG127529-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_8
IDE11502-ENG127530-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_9
IDE11502-ENG127625-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_0
IDE11502-ENG127635-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_10
IDE11502-ENG127636-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_11
IDE11502-ENG127637-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_12
IDE11502-ENG127638-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_13
IDE11502-ENG127639-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_14
IDE11502-ENG127643-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_18
IDE11502-ENG127644-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_19
IDE11502-ENG127627-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_2
IDE11502-ENG127645-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_20
IDE11502-ENG127669-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_44
IDE11502-ENG127670-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_45
IDE11502-ENG127671-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_46
IDE11502-ENG127672-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_47
IDE11502-ENG127630-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_5
IDE11502-ENG127634-Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_9
IDE11502-ENG127561-Locked menu contents-FB_NAV_0
IDE11502-ENG127582-Locked menu contents-FB_NAV_21
IDE11502-ENG127565-Locked menu contents-FB_NAV_4
IDE11502-ENG127567-Locked menu contents-FB_NAV_6
IDE11502-ENG127570-Locked menu contents-FB_NAV_9
IDE11502-ENG127545-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_0
IDE11502-ENG127549-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_4
IDE11502-ENG127550-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_5
IDE11502-ENG127551-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_6
IDE11502-ENG127552-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_7
IDE11502-ENG127508-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_3
IDE11502-ENG127509-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_4
IDE11502-ENG127510-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_5
IDE11502-ENG127511-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_6
IDE11502-ENG127512-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_7


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*VCDS: Atlas Adaptive Lane Tracking & Hands Free "Trick"*

I found out that my Atlas SEL Premium with lane keeping system can be changed to tracking and following a calculated center-line instead of just ping-ponging the car between the left and right lanes if you let go of the wheel. As you may have seen before, though, this only allows hands free for about 10 seconds until it shuts off if you dont follow its prompts to take over steering. I also found out you can use a soda bottle to trick the system into thinking there's a hand. Theoretically, one could drive hands free for a while. I saw this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7644290-Help-me-understand-how-lane-assist-is-useful-in-any-way&p=93385026&viewfull=1#post93385026 and decided to get out the VCDS to make the mod. 

Basically, I believe the setting is in Long Coding Helper of module A5:









But I did so many things that I can't remember now. See my VCDS Controller Map for the A5 control module, the security access code is 20103 in case you need any adaptation changes: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aasbpnwsirj8ohl/adpmap-A5-3Q0-980-654-G.CSV?dl=0

CAR Assistance Menu now shows option for adaptive lane tracking:









Adaptive Lane Tracking working by showing both side lane icons illuminated:









System warning to get hands back on wheel:










The following shows how someone used a soda bottle and adaptive lane tracking in their audi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi2oIRMwmZY

I actually went on a drive in the blasted Seattle rain and used a Perrier bottle to trick the system. It worked! It drove quite a while all by itself as I had adaptive cruise control also active. Be warned/cautioned though, I was very vigilant and kept my hands close at times just to make sure. You cannot trust it completely and should only use it as an assist...definitely not the same as my 747 CATIII autoland confidence. I took a video of my drive...keep in mind I didnt have my hands on the wheel during this clip but my non-videoing hand was near just in case:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q8ax1a70ctwji5n/VWALKS.mp4?dl=0



Research Links I perused to get an idea of what to do:
http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?7636-Enabling-Adaptive-Lane-Tracking-on-NAR-Golf-7-R
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8514186-How-to-Enable-Adaptive-Lane-Tracking-with-OBDEleven
http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?7262-Superb-MY17-Lane-Assit&styleid=5
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/videos/a8447/forget-the-google-car-get-an-s-class-and-a-soda-can/


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

walksonair said:


> I found out that my Atlas SEL Premium with lane keeping system can be changed to tracking and following a calculated center-line instead of just ping-ponging the car between the left and right lanes if you let go of the wheel.


Wow, nice find! I think I'll give that a try myself this week.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey, how come this lane tracking got moved to this super-thread...not sure how burying stuff is efficient? I'm not going to get notifications to every post on this thread but would have liked that for just the lane tracking...to which I could easily and more quickly respond. Please reconsider your attempt at collating this stuff...its going to get really hard to find things...even with search.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I found out that my Atlas SEL Premium with lane keeping system can be changed to tracking and following a calculated center-line instead of just ping-ponging the car between the left and right lanes if you let go of the wheel. As you may have seen before, though, this only allows hands free for about 10 seconds until it shuts off if you dont follow its prompts to take over steering. I also found out you can use a soda bottle to trick the system into thinking there's a hand. Theoretically, one could drive hands free for a while. I saw this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7644290-Help-me-understand-how-lane-assist-is-useful-in-any-way&p=93385026&viewfull=1#post93385026 and decided to get out the VCDS to make the mod.
> 
> Basically, I believe the setting is in Long Coding Helper of module A5:
> 
> ...


This is amazing. I must do it! Love that the system will track the lanes and drive automatically like the A8 AI system rather than just ping pong. Now to find someone with VCDS in denver. 

But don't use it in the rain!! Hydroplaning is real!


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

not_so_furious said:


> I'm interested in unblocking the same menus. Are these they adaptations in your map you were talking about:
> Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_*
> Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_*
> Locked menu contents-FB_MISC_*
> ...


Sorry, didnt see your post...glad you got them unblocked. I am also looking for the speed threshold setting so that the "be careful inputting while driving" message doesnt come on...let me know if you figure that out!


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

A couple of more questions if anyone knows.

I thought the Atlas was touted as having Pedestrian (assist?) braking. I see an option in the VCDS to enable it, has anyone tried or is it already enabled (SEL model). Mine is unchecked but I found a few other options that were unchecked but seemed to be enabled. 

I also tried to enable Sign tracking but got through every step (and it shows up on my radio settings) but the last one that deals with the A5 front camera module. The byte and bits in the long coding helper don't have anything to do with sign tracking (I think the byte showed the Body model 4) and none of the others seemed to have anything to do with it. I don't know if the long coding helper just isn't mapped correctly or it just isn't available.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> A couple of more questions if anyone knows.
> 
> I thought the Atlas was touted as having Pedestrian (assist?) braking. I see an option in the VCDS to enable it, has anyone tried or is it already enabled (SEL model). Mine is unchecked but I found a few other options that were unchecked but seemed to be enabled.
> 
> I also tried to enable Sign tracking but got through every step (and it shows up on my radio settings) but the last one that deals with the A5 front camera module. The byte and bits in the long coding helper don't have anything to do with sign tracking (I think the byte showed the Body model 4) and none of the others seemed to have anything to do with it. I don't know if the long coding helper just isn't mapped correctly or it just isn't available.


When i was coding my Touareg, I activated dynamic beam lighting which was supposed to use the camera behind the rear view mirror to adjust the main beams (pre-matrix lighting). My reg' was a 2011 and did not have the camera. We only got it as of 2015, but in EU they had the camera from the inception. I did not know this, and ended up losing all my light functions. No headlights, AFS error, etc. It was horrible. The long coding helper would not restore the code properly. I had to have VW recode it to factory to get the module repaired. It was a major PITA. 

I think the cameras are not designed to use this function on the atlas. The road sign camera system is designed to read EU signs. See this article:
https://newatlas.com/volkswagen-dynamic-road-sign-display/46993/

Hopefully you don't run into similar issues. I always stay away from features that are not seemingly part of the module's capabilities.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

jamesarm97 said:


> I thought the Atlas was touted as having Pedestrian (assist?) braking. I see an option in the VCDS to enable it, has anyone tried or is it already enabled (SEL model). Mine is unchecked but I found a few other options that were unchecked but seemed to be enabled.


In a few of the marketing materials, it was noted as a late-intro feature like the 2.0T and the bucket seats. I happened to be looking at that same thing today, when I went to try out adaptive lane assist that walksonair discovered for us (which is super damn awesome, should be that way from the factory). I tried to enable it for giggles and it didn't work. I suspect the software for that wasn't quite baked at the time Atlas started manufacturing, and Atlases delivered later might have it turned on. It will be interesting to see Auto-Scans from one with this enabled, to verify the coding difference and see if there's a hardware change. If there's no hardware change, it's conceivable a dealer could update your firmware with SVM and then you could enable it.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Has anyone found a way to auto lock the car if the FOB is on you and you are outside (with VCDS) ? I am constantly forgetting to lock the doors. The CarNet system sends me a text so I assume the system can determine if you are inside or outside the car.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

For some reason, my navigation destination entry is now blocked while driving...anyone have any ideas? I reviewed my settings and all menus are set to non-block...except these two:


```
IDE03471-ENG152560-Vehicle configuration-block_hmi_function_p_epb	blocked 
IDE03471-ENG152571-Vehicle configuration-unblock_functions_while_piloted_driving	blocked
```


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> For some reason, my navigation destination entry is now blocked while driving...anyone have any ideas? I reviewed my settings and all menus are set to non-block...except these two:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Do you think this is a result of activating the adaptive lane tracking? Or one of the other things you coded?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Do you think this is a result of activating the adaptive lane tracking? Or one of the other things you coded?


Yeah I thought that too but I learned there's a DEBUG folder in VCDS that tracks all your changes. I went in and reviewed each on in detail and found out that I turned off some sort of legal disclaimer bit that reverted all the unblocking I had done. Returned this bit to the original value and I am back to my normal where I have Adaptive Lane Tracking and can enter navigation text during driving.

About the Lane Tracking...I dont trust it completely...must have driven at least 200 miles now with it and sometimes during curves at top highway speed it departs the lane on the outside rim. It seems like it's not putting enough force into turning the wheel...its still more like a gentle nudge all the time. When it departed the lane, I did move the steering wheel to the angle it should have been to maintain the curve. I think its best USE CASE is a straight deserted road...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anyone figured out the tear drop wipe for the front wipers?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Yeah I thought that too but I learned there's a DEBUG folder in VCDS that tracks all your changes. I went in and reviewed each on in detail and found out that I turned off some sort of legal disclaimer bit that reverted all the unblocking I had done. Returned this bit to the original value and I am back to my normal where I have Adaptive Lane Tracking and can enter navigation text during driving.
> 
> About the Lane Tracking...I dont trust it completely...must have driven at least 200 miles now with it and sometimes during curves at top highway speed it departs the lane on the outside rim. It seems like it's not putting enough force into turning the wheel...its still more like a gentle nudge all the time. When it departed the lane, I did move the steering wheel to the angle it should have been to maintain the curve. I think its best USE CASE is a straight deserted road...


So maybe this is why VW has not introduced it yet on the Atlas. Maybe like in the case of the ****tier digital cockpit (compared to audi), we also got a ****tier camera mounted behind the mirror which cannot process the roads as quickly.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have been using : testing out the centerline lane assist along with the bottle trick and it does make long distance driving really relaxing. The roads / lines suck badly at times in the south so always keep my hands on the wheel. I am getting use to the auto speed control. I never used cruise in the past because I would have to constantly adjust or brake but now it is much nicer.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I had my aunt run across the road while I was driving slowly and the pedestrian monitor didn't do anything, good thing I have two favorite Aunts. Still looking into enabling the Pedestrian Monitoring option although I thought it was standard on the car. Anyone else try this yet? Atlas SEL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> I had my aunt run across the road while I was driving slowly and the pedestrian monitor didn't do anything, good thing I have two favorite Aunts. Still looking into enabling the Pedestrian Monitoring option although I thought it was standard on the car. Anyone else try this yet? Atlas SEL.


it's so weird that the system would be advertised with it- there's even a commercial advertising it! But yet it doesn't work..


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

Interesting post. What I really want to see if I can enable mirror folding button on se/tech. It will be very useful to drive in/out garage. It's a shame they only have it with sel premium.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

standerby said:


> Interesting post. What I really want to see if I can enable mirror folding button on se/tech. It will be very useful to drive in/out garage. It's a shame they only have it with sel premium.


the se tech doesnt have the same mirrors with camera/puddle light/power fold gearing. It's hardware not just vcds.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

So I was still playing around with Pedestrian monitoring and it definitely is not enabled. I found the options to enable the setup / interface and it now shows on the radio, but when I tried to enable the portion that tells the system to actually use the Pedestrian monitoring (using the Long Coding in camera module (I think)), I always get an error from VCDS. Something along the lines of Index or (something) out of Bounds. I only get that error when trying to change the single bit marked as Pedestrian monitoring enabled. Any other time I have received errors it is usually something about the module not being present. So I guess the question would be is this just a mapping / coding issue with VCDS because of the beta features added just for the Atlas or an actual error back from the module when trying to add this bit?

Has anyone ever seen the Pedestrian monitoring options in their radio on the setup screens? It just bugs me that it is advertised and I just bough the 2018 model a month and a half ago.

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4548/38872278311_98a55ae758_z_d.jpg


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> So I was still playing around with Pedestrian monitoring and it definitely is not enabled. I found the options to enable the setup / interface and it now shows on the radio, but when I tried to enable the portion that tells the system to actually use the Pedestrian monitoring (using the Long Coding in camera module (I think)), I always get an error from VCDS. Something along the lines of Index or (something) out of Bounds. I only get that error when trying to change the single bit marked as Pedestrian monitoring enabled. Any other time I have received errors it is usually something about the module not being present. So I guess the question would be is this just a mapping / coding issue with VCDS because of the beta features added just for the Atlas or an actual error back from the module when trying to add this bit?
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the Pedestrian monitoring options in their radio on the setup screens? It just bugs me that it is advertised and I just bough the 2018 model a month and a half ago.
> 
> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4548/38872278311_98a55ae758_z_d.jpg


Maybe they'll add it later with an update? But then why are there commercials with the feature if it's not on our car? False advertising? Typical vw.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Anyone know if you can adjust the remote start climatronic settings through vag-com?

Currently, anything below 4degC it just turns on the HVAC to Auto at 22degC, and turns on the seat warmers, and rear defrost. This does nothing to defrost the front windshield, almost useless at anything below -2degC.

It would be nice if I can change it to have the MAX Defrost on the windshield come on instead of just auto air. If possible, it would probably cause me to buy a new vagcom cable.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

kootenaydub said:


> Anyone know if you can adjust the remote start climatronic settings through vag-com?
> 
> Currently, anything below 4degC it just turns on the HVAC to Auto at 22degC, and turns on the seat warmers, and rear defrost. This does nothing to defrost the front windshield, almost useless at anything below -2degC.
> 
> It would be nice if I can change it to have the MAX Defrost on the windshield come on instead of just auto air. If possible, it would probably cause me to buy a new vagcom cable.


I totally agree. Having the front defroster not come on seems like a missed opportunity. I have been meaning to try one thing: Turn the defroster on before I shut the car off the night before and see if it comes on with remote start. A friends Acura works this way.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

not_so_furious said:


> I totally agree. Having the front defroster not come on seems like a missed opportunity. I have been meaning to try one thing: Turn the defroster on before I shut the car off the night before and see if it comes on with remote start. A friends Acura works this way.


You can try it but most remote start systems are programmed to run an algorithm. In VWs case, it sets to 72 and will turn on the heated seat under 40 i think. 

Stupid though, because my jeep was smart enough to turn on the defroster, ac seats, and heated wheel.

I don't know that you can add the defroster setting in vagcom, but you should be able to at least adjust the temp it defaults to if 72 isn't good for you.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

For the 360 view camera does it use the same one for lane assist behind the mirror?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

stevehayes01 said:


> For the 360 view camera does it use the same one for lane assist behind the mirror?


No- it is a camera mounted in the lower front grill, and there are cameras mounted on each door mirror.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.

2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks

*1. Disable the Auto Start/Stop system (Voltage Method):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “19-CAN. Gateway”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE08348-Start/stop start voltage limit 
( change “Stored value” {7.6v} to -> “New value” {12.0v}, then click “Do it!” )

*****So far, I didn’t use the above method, I use a “Start-stop automatic disable with memory function” module, that made by Arduino Nano. *** **










*2. Open and close windows with key fob (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to the end and find the below 2 channels:
ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen 
ENG141681-ENG116651-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort schliessen 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

*3. Change the number of blinks of tap turn signal from 3 to 5 (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141649-ENG116587-Au*nlicht_Blinker-Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen 
( change “Stored value” {3} to -> “New value” {5}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Exit the VCDS software
7). To active this function, have to reset the “Personalization” setting in the MIB unit
“CAR” – “Setting” – “Personalization” – “Reset all” 
or “CAR” – “Setting” – “Factory settings” – “Personalization”
8). After resetting, turn ignition OFF then ignition ON, then “turn signal time change” will work.

*4. Setup some climate control when “remote start”:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
IDE07301-Remote start function: activation of seat heating 
( change “Stored value” {Seat heater front} to -> “New value” {Without seat heater and ventilation} )
IDE13676-Remote start function: rear window defogger 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )
IDE07304-Remote start function: activation of seat ventilation 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )
IDE07302-Remote start function: interior climate control status 
( change “Stored value” {Remote start function with fixed rated temperature value active} to -> “New value” {Remote start function with last set value active} )

*5. Show the A/C fan speed when operating in “Auto” mode:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 11” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 6” selection 

*6. Gauge needle sweep when ignition on:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 1” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 0” selection 

*7. Show Lap timer in the digital cockpit cluster:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 1” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 3” selection 

*8. Operate all windows after ignition off and doors opened (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141681-ENG122993-ZV Komfort-Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active}, then click “Do it!” )

*9. Show “DRL” control option in MIB (“Car--Setting--Light--Daytime Running Lights”) (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list about 45% and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141647-ENG116594-Au*nlicht_Front-Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

*10. DRL off with Handbrake on (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list about 45% and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141647-ENG122184-Au*nlicht_Front-Tagfahrlicht Dauerfahrlicht bei Handbremse abschalten (The function already default set to “active”)
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

*11. Change the “digital cockpit” background visuals to a carbon-fibre style:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list about 15% and find the below 1 channel:
IDE02489-Display depiction 
( change “Stored value” {Version 1} to -> “New value” {Version 3}, then click “Do it!” )

*12. Change the “digital cockpit” style:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below 1 channel:
ENG153766-Tube_version 
( change “Stored value” {variant_0} to -> “New value” {variant_4}, then click “Do it!” )
Note: from “variant_0” to “variant_4” have different style, after from “variant_5” to “variant_F” nothing change

*13. Turn on change ambient light color(4 to 10 kinds of color) function (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE09732-ENG133384-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Then you can go this web site (https://www.rapidtables.com/web/color/RGB_Color.html) to pick what you like color’s “R-G-B” value set as “new value” for the below channel (max 30 colors):
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B) 
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Rotwert_Farbe_1_lin (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Gruenwert_Farbe_1_lin (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Blauwert_Farbe_1_lin6 (B)
The above 6 channel for the 1st color, then you can set 2nd color with “*************Farbe 2”, and 3rd color with “***********Farbe 3”, ……, until to 10th color.
7). Last step, very very very important !!!
After this done, you need shut off the vehicle ignition power and waiting the digital cockpit screen totally off(nothing display), then turn the vehicle ignition on, turn on MIB unit, go “CAR” – “Setting” – “Ambient lighting” to see what happen on there and change the color then check the digital cockpit(Instrument) what happen too. 
Because my car don’t replace the original “WHITE” ambient light LED tube(hardware) to multicolor LED tube, so I can’t check the really ambient light color changing in the car.

*14. Set left, right “inner” “upper” tail light for brake light (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:

For left side inner upper tail light:
ENG116959-ENG116316-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion C 23 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Brake light}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116959-ENG116318-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert CD 23 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127}, then click “Do it!” )

For right side inner upper tail light:
ENG116960-ENG116335-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion C 24 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Brake light}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116960-ENG116337-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert CD 24 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127}, then click “Do it!” )

*15. Set left, right “inner” “lower” tail light for brake light (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
Left, right both side inner lower tail light only control by one sequence-number “27”:
ENG116963-ENG116388-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27 
( change “Stored value” {Brake light} to -> “New value” {Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) }, then click “Do it!” )
 ENG116963-ENG116390-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert AB 27 
( change “Stored value” {127} to -> “New value” {10}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116963-ENG116392-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion C 27 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Brake light}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116963-ENG116394-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimmwert CD 27 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116963-ENG116395-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Dimming Direction CD 27 
( change “Stored value” {maximize} to -> “New value” {minimize}, then click “Do it!” )

*16. Using keyfob to lock and unlock the car with car engine running (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list about 95% and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141651-ENG115754-ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

*17. Turn on adaptive lane tracking function:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 14” area, then select the “Bit 5-7” @ “80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)” 
( change “Stored value” {40 Point of Intervention: late} to -> “New value” {80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)} 

*18. Turn on 3rd high-mounted brake light when lock or unlock the vehicle (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below channel:
ENG141649-ENG122204-Au?enlicht_Blinker-ZV_Blinken_auf 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG141649-ENG122203-Au?enlicht_Blinker-ZV_Blinken_zu 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116958-ENG116297-Leuchte22BR MA57-Lichtfunktion C 22 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” { Aktive Blinkfunktion hat ein auf 1 gesetztes zugeordnetes Bit in pa_dynamisch_blinken }, then click “Do it!” )
ENG116958-ENG116299-Leuchte22BR MA57-Dimmwert CD 22 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127}, then click “Do it!” )

*19. Change the fog light type to avoid error code with “LED” fog light (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below 2 channel:
ENG116948-ENG116100-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lasttyp 12 
( change “Stored value” {10 - allgemeine Scheinwerfer } to -> “New value” { 5 - LED Abblendlicht } )
ENG116948-ENG116105-Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimmwert AB 12 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )
ENG116949-ENG116119-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lasttyp 13 
( change “Stored value” {10 - allgemeine Scheinwerfer } to -> “New value” { 5 - LED Abblendlicht } )
ENG116949-ENG116124-Leuchte13NL RB5-Dimmwert AB 13 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )

*20. Turn on front wiper tear drop wipe function (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below channel:
ENG141682-ENG116618-Front_wiper-Traenenwischen Front Status 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). go “CAR” – “Setting” – "factory settings" – “mirrors and wipers” then reset it.

*21. Show Radio Station Logo in the digital cockpit cluster:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “5F-Information Electr.”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
ENG122230-ENG122342-Dashboard_Display_Configuration-stationart 
( change “Stored value” {OFF} to -> “New value” {On}, then click “Do it!” )

*22. Show “Refuel quantity” in the digital cockpit cluster:*

*(This function does NOT work on Atlas Execline or Atlas SEL premium that equiped with digital cockpit, the "Refuel quantity" will always show "--- L")*

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 10” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 4” selection 

*23. Fog-lights are turned-on with high-beam lights (when the left-hand stalk behind the steering wheel is pushed towards the windscreen and the rotary light switch is in "Auto", or "On" position) (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below 4 channel:
ENG116948-ENG116107-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion C 12 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Left high beam} )
ENG116948-ENG116109-Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimmwert CD 12 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} ) (note: LED fog light change to “127”)
ENG116949-ENG116564-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion C 13 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Right high beam} )
ENG116949-ENG116128-Leuchte13NL RB5-Dimmwert CD 13 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} ) (note: LED fog light change to “127”)

*24. Setup the sunroof NOT tilting or open when open windows with holding key fob “unlock” button(Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to the end and find the below channels:
ENG141632-ENG116647-Sunroof-SAD Komfort oeffnen 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active}, then click “Do it!” )

*25. Turn on driver seat “easy entry/exit” function (driver seat move backward about 1 inch when driver side door open, move forward back to last position when ignition on):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “36-Seat Mem. Drvr”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 3” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 1” selection 

*26. Folding external both side mirrors with holding “lock” button ( key fob or door handle) 2 seconds (Security access 31347 is required):*
(make sure, in the MIB menu “CAR” – “Setting” – "Mirror and wiper settings" – “Fold in when locking” have been selected)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to the end and find the below 2 channels:
ENG141635-ENG116665-Spiegelverstellung-Funk Spiegelanklappung Modus 
( change “Stored value” {by look command via remote control key} 
To -> 
“New value” {by convenience operation via remote control key}, then click “Do it!” )

This function is good for me. Usually when I parking the car, I don’t want to fold the mirrors, but sometime when I get out the car and find the parking lot is too tight, so now I don’t need go into the car and turn on the ignition manual folding the mirrors, just holding the key fob or door handle “lock” button 2 seconds, the both side mirrors will be folded. And when you unlock the car, the mirrors will be opened automatic. 

*27. Change rear turn signal light type to LED to avoid error code when using LED light bulb (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below channel:
ENG116954-ENG116214-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lasttyp 18 
( change “Stored value” {12 - Blinkleuchten} to -> “New value” {43 - allgemeine LED} )
ENG116954-ENG116219-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Dimmwert AB 18 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )
ENG116955-ENG116233-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lasttyp 19 
( change “Stored value” {12 - Blinkleuchten} to -> “New value” {43 - allgemeine LED})
ENG116955-ENG116238-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Dimmwert AB 19 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )

*28. Change reverse light type to LED to avoid error code when using LED light bulb (Security access 31347 is required):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below channel:
ENG116964-ENG116404-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lasttyp 28 
( change “Stored value” {9 - allgemeine Gl?hlampe 27W: auch H15} to -> “New value” {43 - allgemeine LED} )
ENG116964-ENG116409-Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert AB 28 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )
ENG116965-ENG116423-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Lasttyp 29 
( change “Stored value” {9 - allgemeine Gl?hlampe 27W: auch H15} to -> “New value” {43 - allgemeine LED})
ENG116965-ENG116428-Leuchte29RFL RA64-Dimmwert AB 29 
( change “Stored value” {100} to -> “New value” {127} )

*29. Automatic lock the vehicle after all door closed(Security access 20103 is required)---NOT TRY:*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “05-Acc/Start Auth.”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 2” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 4” selection 
6). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 20103, click "Do it!"
7). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
8). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
ENG129020-ENG126975-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-passive_exit_door_slam_lock 
( change “Stored value” {not activated } to -> “New value” {activated} )
9). After above done, find below 2 channel:
ENG129020-ENG103722-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-Passive Exit: all doors not open 
( change “Stored value” {not activated } to -> “New value” {activated} )
(it means all door close then automatic lock vehicle)
ENG129020-ENG99763-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-Passive Exit: access door not open 
( change “Stored value” {activated } to -> “New value” {not activated} )
(it means any door close then automatic lock vehicle)

*30. Open which side door then turn on which side brake light (Security access 31347 is required): *
[Note: vorne(de)-front(en), hinten(de)-rear(en); links(de)-left(en),rechts(de)-right(en)]
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below channel:
ENG116956-ENG116263-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion E 20 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” { Tuerausstiegslicht vorne links } )
ENG116956-ENG116264-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Tuerausstiegslicht hinten links} )
ENG116956-ENG116265-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF 20 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} )
ENG116957-ENG116282-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion E 21 
( change “Stored value” { not active } to -> “New value” {Tuerausstiegslicht vorne rechts})
ENG116957-ENG116283-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21 
( change “Stored value” { not active } to -> “New value” {Tuerausstiegslicht hinten rechts})
ENG116957-ENG116284-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF 21 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} )

*31.Install MQB 2.0 direct TPMS on Atlas(Execline) VCDS coding: *

(You have to install the MQB TPMS module first)
This is the install instruction PDF file (include VCDS coding and ODIS Engineering XML data transfer) link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/azq0x3wrplu39hg/2018%20VW-Atlas%20Install%20Direct%20TPMS.pdf?dl=0


















1. 19-CAN-Gateway: (activate tire pressure module in MQB HIGH gateway)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “19-CAN. Gateway”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find this channel:
IDE01996-SFT00101-Installation list: specified installations-Tire Pressure Monitoring 1 
( change “Stored value” {Not coded} to -> “New value” {coded}, then click “Do it!” )
5). On Select Control Module screen, Select “Installation List”
6). Select “65-Tire Pressure”, activate it, then click “Save coding” on upper right corner.

2. 17-Instruments: (show tire pressure in dash board)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
“Byte 3”---“Bit 7”: activate
“Byte 4”---“Bit 0”: deactivate
“Byte11”---“Bit 2”: activate  

3. 03-ABS Brakes: (disable the original ABS TPMS)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “03-ABS Brakes”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
“Byte 27” 
01011000 -> 00001000 
X111XXXX -> X000XXXX 
It means: On Byte 27, the 2nd,3rd,4th Binary number should be changed to “0”. 
Can use this website (https://www.binaryhexconverter.com/binary-to-hex-converter) tool to do.
For example: 
The old Binary value is “01011000”, the matching Hexadecimal is “58”, you want to get new 
Binary value “00001000”, use the above website tool to get the matching Hexadecimal is “08”, 
so just input Hexadecimal value “08” to replace the “58”, then you get the new Binary 
value”0001000”. After that, exit and save.

“Byte 28” 
11000010 -> 01000010 
1XXXXXXX -> 0XXXXXXX 
It means: On Byte 28, the 1st Binary number should be changed to “0”,
The old Binary value is “11000010”, the matching Hexadecimal is “C2”, you want to get new 
Binary value “01000010”, use the above website tool to get the matching Hexadecimal is “42”, 
so just input Hexadecimal value “42” to replace the “C2”, then you get the new Binary 
value”0100010”. After that, exit and save.

4. 5F-Information Electr.: (show tire pressure in MIB)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “5F Information Electr.”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find this channel:
ENG122229-ENG117705-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-tire_pressure_system_0x07_msg_bus 
( change “Stored value” {Suspension data bus} to -> “New value” {Databus extended}, then 
click “Do it!”

Double check this channel 
ENG122229-ENG117704-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-tire_pressure_system_0x07 
should already be “activated”

5. 65-Tire Pressure: (set up the value of specified pressure)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “65 Tire Pressure”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find this channel:
IDE03511-Front-axle SPECIFIED pressure fully loaded
IDE03512-Rear-axle SPECIFIED pressure fully loaded
IDE08521-Front-axle SPECIFIED pressure comfort
IDE08522-Rear-axle SPECIFIED pressure comfort
IDE08523-Front-axle SPECIFIED pressure standard
IDE08524-Rear-axle SPECIFIED pressure standard 
( change all “Stored value” {255} to -> “New value” {24}, then click “Do it!”
In new value has to input the tire pressure number without decimal point and the unit is bar, 
so input “24” means the tire pressure set to 2.4 bar = 35 psi.

After all this coding done, please run one time “Auto-scan” and click “clean all DTCs” icon to 
clean error code.

*6*. Show Tire Pressure value select menu in the MIB (with VAS6154 and ODIS Engineering 
9.2.2), (if do this step 6, you can ignore the step 5)

1). First use this website 
(http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https....com/joltcoke/rdks-tool/master/generator.html) 
RDKS Generator tool to create the “tire pressure XML” file, if you use VAS5054 or VAS6154, 
select the Dataset type as “ODIS”, and select RDKS ECU as “5Q0907273B”.

2). Load the XML file by ODIS Engineering with VAS6154 or VAS5054, I use ODIS Engineering 
9.2.2 and VAS6154 (Windows 10), the VW Atlas mapping code is “VW416” in the ODIS software. 
One thing I want you know, if you install the ODIS Engineering software that come from internet, 
please be aware that your computer time have to be changed back early Sep 01, 2019, 
otherwise the software CAN NOT work properly.

3). After finished ODIS data transfer, please run one time “Auto-scan” with VCDS and click 
“clean all DTCs” icon to clean error code. (Because after ODIS done the data transfer, the 
vehicle will show out lots of error code, it is normal, don’t worry, just clean all the error code 
one time).

*32. Turn on “Air Care Climatronic” function: *
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 15” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 5” selection 

*33. Can open sunroof all the way alone, but don’t need open sunshade: (use with OBDeleven) *
1). Connect “OBDeleven” to vehicle
2). Select “08-HVAC”
3). Find “Necessary_linkage_sunroof_blind”
( change “Stored value” {active } to -> “New value” {not active} ) 

*34. Disable “Auto unlock all door function when shift to park”, change to unlock all the door until open any door after park: *
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below channel:
ENG141654-ENG116706-ZV Autolock-Autounlock NAR 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” { not active } )


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Hey, would you be able to elaborate on the exact changes you're able to make in the following module. I put my questions in bold.

4. Setup some climate control when “remote start”:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
IDE07301-Remote start function: activation of seat heating 
( change “Stored value” {Seat heater front} to -> “New value” {Without seat heater and ventilation} ) *Change from 1, 2, 3 setting on seats or temp it turns on at?*
IDE13676-Remote start function: rear window defogger 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} ) *Outside temp value that it turns on/off?*
IDE07304-Remote start function: activation of seat ventilation 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )*Outside temp value that it turns on/off?*
IDE07302-Remote start function: interior climate control status 
( change “Stored value” {Remote start function with fixed rated temperature value active} to -> “New value” {Remote start function with last set value active} ) *Temperature that climate control is set to in Auto mode?*


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

kootenaydub said:


> Hey, would you be able to elaborate on the exact changes you're able to make in the following module. I put my questions in bold.
> 
> 4. Setup some climate control when “remote start”:
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> ...


Those setup just totally turn off the seat heating, ventilation and rear window defogger when the car remote start. They have some different channel to setup the temp and stage 1,2,3, you can find it on the below picture, I highlight them.
That day when I did the test, outside temp is 3℃, when the car remote start, it turn on the seat heating, and rear window defogger automatic, but I don't like it turn on, that is why I disable those function. That day I didn't do the test with change the temp value, but I did the test with change the seat heating stage to 1, when remote start, the seat heating turn on with stage 1.
picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oppzndg64ecg7ot/04-01.png?dl=0


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

13. Turn on change ambient light color(4 to 10 kinds of color) function (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE09732-ENG133384-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Then you can go this web site (https://www.rapidtables.com/web/color/RGB_Color.html) to pick what you like color’s “R-G-B” value set as “new value” for the below channel (max 10 colors):
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B) 
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Rotwert_Farbe_1_lin (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Gruenwert_Farbe_1_lin (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Blauwert_Farbe_1_lin6 (B)
The above 6 channel for the 1st color, then you can set 2nd color with “*************Farbe 2”, and 3rd color with “***********Farbe 3”, ……, until to 10th color.
7). Last step, very very very important !!!
After this done, you need shut off the vehicle ignition power and waiting the digital cockpit screen totally off(nothing display), then turn the vehicle ignition on, turn on MIB unit, go “CAR” – “Setting” – “Ambient lighting” to see what happen on there and change the color then check the digital cockpit(Instrument) what happen too. 
Because my car don’t replace the original “WHITE” ambient light LED tube(hardware) to multicolor LED tube, so I can’t check the really ambient light color changing in the car.

Ambient PIC 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o44etgd329ys08r/Ambient light-01.jpg?dl=0
Ambient PIC 2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zd363q2ix7ls9tm/Ambient light-02.jpg?dl=0
Ambient PIC 3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9aqbughvtnncft1/Ambient light-12.jpg?dl=0 
Ambient Video 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rp2yy51rl3dokkf/VID-006.mp4?dl=0


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Just to confirm what I think you've wrote...this mod will allow changing to any color from the MIB? Don't have to go back into VCDS to change colors?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

walksonair said:


> Just to confirm what I think you've wrote...this mod will allow changing to any color from the MIB? Don't have to go back into VCDS to change colors?


Yes, that is what I want and it did. I don't like every time bring the VCDS cable to change the color. Now just need one more step tweak, to change the digital cockpit color go with MIB unit.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Is it actually changing the colors or just the line on the screen? I didn't see any ambient lighting ..


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

In normal it can change the MIB unit screen and digital cockpit line color and ambient light color, but I think in NA Atlas the ambient light LED hardware only white color, so want to change the ambient lighting color, have to replace the ambient LED first. Now in China the "Teramont" the ambient LED hardware support all kinds of color.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> In normal it can change the MIB unit screen and digital cockpit line color and ambient light color, but I think in NA Atlas the ambient light LED hardware only white color, so want to change the ambient lighting color, have to replace the ambient LED first. Now in China the "Teramont" the ambient LED hardware support all kinds of color.


Got it so it really doesn't do what it's intended to do because the led lights don't support the color change like the teramont. Oh well.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, my friend. I post some pictures from China "Teramont" on your post.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Google translate, finally I figure out the channel for the digital cockpit(instrument) color change with MIB unit ambient light color, already updated on the original tweak post.
Ambient PIC 3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9aqbughvtnncft1/Ambient light-12.jpg?dl=0 
Ambient Video 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rp2yy51rl3dokkf/VID-006.mp4?dl=0


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Today set the 2018 Atlas(Execline) inner LED tail light for the brake light with VCDS, already updated the original post.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

boygirlca said:


> Today set the 2018 Atlas(Execline) inner LED tail light for the brake light with VCDS, already updated the original post.


i didn't realize the premiums had so many LEDs in the tail light. seems to me that one should be able to get a rear fog light switch and make a change that would enable rear fog lights for North America Vehicles??


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Can this ambient lighting hardware be added to se models?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Add one more tweak(lock and unlock the car with keyfob when car engine running) into original post.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it will be OK. I saw in China somebody did it, but the multi-color ambient light hardware it cost Chinese money RMB ￥3000-￥4000, check the Aliexpress.
Here are some link: (but they are Chinese)
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...uSNdXp&id=554440499058&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...uSNdXp&id=560416971909&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...cylDjG&id=561392737923&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...cylDjG&id=562352078355&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...cylDjG&id=562432529344&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail

https://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-4232-68776487-1.html
https://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-4232-69087324-1.html
https://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-4232-67620145-1.html
https://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-4232-67530868-1.html


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*Compass enable*

So I was able to get the compass to show on the MFD both as a small icon at the top of the screen and the circle with the vehicle (although requires infotainment unit to be on)


To code Compass [17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 10 -> Set bit 6 (enable compass display) 

Good luck


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*ambient lighting*

wow, very cool to see the dash ripped apart. Looks like the ambient LED is pretty sweet. BUT complicated install. and 2 cents says VW didnt run the extra wires to the door panels.

thanks for posting


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

I just ordered the HEX-V2 and this will be my first change. The ping pong I cannot stand. Thanks for posting








walksonair said:


> I found out that my Atlas SEL Premium with lane keeping system can be changed to tracking and following a calculated center-line instead of just ping-ponging the car between the left and right lanes if you let go of the wheel. As you may have seen before, though, this only allows hands free for about 10 seconds until it shuts off if you dont follow its prompts to take over steering. I also found out you can use a soda bottle to trick the system into thinking there's a hand. Theoretically, one could drive hands free for a while. I saw this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7644290-Help-me-understand-how-lane-assist-is-useful-in-any-way&p=93385026&viewfull=1#post93385026 and decided to get out the VCDS to make the mod.
> 
> Basically, I believe the setting is in Long Coding Helper of module A5:
> 
> ...


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

So I've been following this thread for awhile with interest of doing a lot of these to our Atlas. I'm fairly technical but wonder how difficult it is to become familiarized the interface it is for someone who is new to this type of programming? Is there anything that a newbie should know getting accustomed to this?


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Apple Carplay Maps/Android Auto Google Maps/Waze on Digital Cockpit*

I wonder if there is a way to display the carplay/android maps on the digital cockpit navigation screen?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

How about 3rd brake light flashing 3 or 4 times before going solid?


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

Ok so I just got my cable delivered from Ross Tech today and I'm about to get started with some tweaks.

Has anyone got any further with remote start options, I really want to extend the running period for longer than 10 minutes and have the front windshield clear come on..


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

fourspoons said:


> Has anyone got any further with remote start options, I really want to extend the running period for longer than 10 minutes and have the front windshield clear come on..


Apparently there are some settings that can be made for the remote start climate control:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...te-start&p=109493857&viewfull=1#post109493857

I haven't seen any reports about the specific settings that need to be changed though.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Can you disable the safety settings to adjust Settings or input a navigation address with the VCDS? Trying to mess with stuff while my wife was driving and couldn’t, kept getting the safety error and warning you have to be stopped. Thanks


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

This is what I’m looking to turn off..
Can you do it via VCDS?
Sucks not being able to put in addresses being the passenger or do other things.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

vdubbin0. said:


> This is what I’m looking to turn off..
> Can you do it via VCDS?
> Sucks not being able to put in addresses being the passenger or do other things.


Someone else said elsewhere they did. It sounded like you had the option to turn it on or off menu by menu rather than globally.


----------



## petey305 (Dec 29, 2017)

2018 VW Atlas SE w/ Tech

As of this writing, under 700 miles on vehicle, purchased 12/27/2018.

Completed a few VCDS upgrades today, nothing others haven't done before:

1) High Beam Assist
2) Needle Sweep
3) Fan speed display on Auto Climate
4) Doors lock/unlock with FOB when engine on

I plan to drop the speed that high beam assist comes on to about 30 mph, and off to 20 I think. And I still want to add the tear drop feature.

For me, High Beam Assist was a little different from what others have reported earlier.

I had to change this,


Module 9 -> Adaptation
ENG141650-ENG116637-Fern licht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Ferenlichtassisent changed from NOT Present to Present

Module A5 -> Long coding
Changed byte 21 from 00 to 20 (other posts had this listed as byte 2).

module 09 and changed the "fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung" to AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS (was: AFS Fernlicht ueber AFS)
​
That was mostly previously reported by others, but, seemed slightly off. Also, I had seen instructions to for a 'long coding' change necessary on the central electronics module A9, but when I click that, I get a popup error in VCDS that says there is not any coding information available.

Not sure what that's all about...but I drove it tonight after the changes, and high beam assist seems to work perfectly as expected...way cool. 

JP


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

vdubbin0. said:


> This is what I’m looking to turn off..
> Can you do it via VCDS?
> Sucks not being able to put in addresses being the passenger or do other things.


Yes can be done so please review the posts on this mega thread...tangent: thats the way the moderator ePilot wants it...Would have been better to have a separate thread for each mod so you can find it easier. Good luck and remember, search button is your friend!


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

What is this teardrop feature I see mentioned every now and then? Also, if I go in for service (updates), should I try and undo all the new settings that show on the radio or do you think they will notice? I received that update letter and hope they will enable some new features and fix the bug I found where power steering stops working if you go as soon as the auto stop engages.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

jamesarm97 said:


> What is this teardrop feature I see mentioned every now and then? Also, if I go in for service (updates), should I try and undo all the new settings that show on the radio or do you think they will notice? I received that update letter and hope they will enable some new features and fix the bug I found where power steering stops working if you go as soon as the auto stop engages.


Tear drop is when the wiper gives you one more swipe after spraying fluid... The rear is easy to enable. I haven't been able to figure out the front wind screen though.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

jamesarm97 said:


> What is this teardrop feature I see mentioned every now and then? Also, if I go in for service (updates), should I try and undo all the new settings that show on the radio or do you think they will notice? I received that update letter and hope they will enable some new features and fix the bug I found where power steering stops working if you go as soon as the auto stop engages.


What update letter? Can you post a picture?

Edit: I see the post about the quality letter. Thanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

Just checking in to see if anyone has successfully changed the activation speed for their auto high beam assist ?


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

So the shop has had my car all day. They have Been back and forth on the phone with Corp trying to solve the pedestrian monitoring g "mystery". They said my PID (or some sort of number lookup) shows that my car is supposed to have the feature but they havent been able to solve it. Can get the menu to show but errors when you try and enable it.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

vdubbin0. said:


> This is what I’m looking to turn off..
> Can you do it via VCDS?
> Sucks not being able to put in addresses being the passenger or do other things.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-Atlas&p=108732497&viewfull=1#post108732497


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried to change settings for the rear lift gate? I'm specifically asking about the sensors where you wave your foot and the gate opens. I would like to be able to close it with that same action. Any ideas?


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried to use the OBDeleven on the Atlas, or have any views on how it would compare to VCDS for the types of tweaks discussed in this thread?


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Atlas123 said:


> Has anyone tried to use the OBDeleven on the Atlas, or have any views on how it would compare to VCDS for the types of tweaks discussed in this thread?


I haven't (yet) but I did load the app on my phone and it does list Atlas as supported vehicle. It does not show "Apps" for Atlas yet but I assume those are coming in a future. (For our 2014 Q5 "Apps" are shown available.) It also did list Corrado as supported too... 

For just about 50 bucks this is very tempting...


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Atlas123 said:


> Has anyone tried to use the OBDeleven on the Atlas, or have any views on how it would compare to VCDS for the types of tweaks discussed in this thread?



I have used it and my SE with Tech is supported. They haven't loaded any APPS. I guess we are going to have to wait. I would like some apps for urban joke and other tail light mods. Looks like MK7 tweaks may transfer. Really useful easy ones you can do is enable auto high beams(if you have windshield camera) as well as adaptive lane tracking(basically a more sensitive version of lane keeping assist).


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

jamesarm97 said:


> A couple of more questions if anyone knows.
> 
> I thought the Atlas was touted as having Pedestrian (assist?) braking. I see an option in the VCDS to enable it, has anyone tried or is it already enabled (SEL model). Mine is unchecked but I found a few other options that were unchecked but seemed to be enabled.
> 
> I also tried to enable Sign tracking but got through every step (and it shows up on my radio settings) but the last one that deals with the A5 front camera module. The byte and bits in the long coding helper don't have anything to do with sign tracking (I think the byte showed the Body model 4) and none of the others seemed to have anything to do with it. I don't know if the long coding helper just isn't mapped correctly or it just isn't available.



I have Pedestrian monitoring on my SE with TECH and a friend has a Tiguan SEL Premium with it as well. Menu only shows "Front Assist(Forward collision warning)". It looks like pedestrian monitoring is baked in to that. The menu doesn't say Pedestrian monitoring even on cars that came with it from factory(on my window sticker and my friends). 

VW site states:
"Pedestrian Monitoring (included in Front Assist)" from SE with Tech specs on US cars.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

ice4life said:


> Maybe they'll add it later with an update? But then why are there commercials with the feature if it's not on our car? False advertising? Typical vw.


\

I have Pedestrian monitoring on my SE with TECH and a friend has a Tiguan SEL Premium with it as well. Menu only shows "Front Assist(Forward collsion warning)". It looks like pedestrian monitoring is baked in to that. The menu doesn't say Pedestrian monitoring even on cars that came with it from factory(on my window sticker and my friends). Maybe just no menu item.

VW site states:
"Pedestrian Monitoring (included in Front Assist)" from SE with Tech specs on US cars.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

You make a good point with regard to "BETA" software builds. However, I don't think this is the case with this one, I think the HIGH BEAM ASSIST is a money thing. The SE with TECH has the same windshield camera as the SEL Premium. The only extra tech in the SEL with Premium is the extra sensors and side cameras for park pilot and park assist.







ice4life said:


> I used to have a 2012 Passat 3.6SEL Prem and it has auto lights but no rain sensor active. Many people noticed quickly that the rain sensor was just coding. We coded it, and it worked great for a month. Then my lights started intermittently not coming on at night. The light sensor was being impacted somehow by the coding for the rain sensor. When I talked to my rep friend, he said that the car was intentionally coded this way because they ran into the same issues and did not have time to figure out the coding before initial chatanooga production.
> 
> I am wondering if this is the same situation for the Atlas SE with tech versus the SEL premium. It seems that there must have been a reason for VW to delete light assist from the SE with tech. It was initially listed as part of the SE with tech, but as production neared it was not available on that trim anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> How about 3rd brake light flashing 3 or 4 times before going solid?


I don't think there's a VAG-COM tweak for that, but there are aftermarket parts you can install such as this: https://www.amazon.com/Vehicle-Flasher-Module-Universal-Motorcycles/dp/B00FADDOL4


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

dgleeds said:


> I have Pedestrian monitoring on my SE with TECH and a friend has a Tiguan SEL Premium with it as well. Menu only shows "Front Assist(Forward collision warning)". It looks like pedestrian monitoring is baked in to that. The menu doesn't say Pedestrian monitoring even on cars that came with it from factory(on my window sticker and my friends).
> 
> VW site states:
> "Pedestrian Monitoring (included in Front Assist)" from SE with Tech specs on US cars.


Have you tried it out? Is it really active?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

der_apoteker said:


> Have you tried it out? Is it really active?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes it's active, a part of front assist. the "Pedestrian" menu the other user found must be for another pedestrian monitoring scenario. Many of these shared systems have extra data not necessarily intended for every model/region VW supports. My friends 2018 TIGUAN SEL PREMIUM has all of the same menus I have for the assist systems, the only additional menu relates to the two Park assist systems. His car doesn't have a menu for "Pedestrian" as it is included in Front assist like ours.


From VW dealer site:


The “Front Assist” w/Autonomous Emergency Braking System includes as standard the City Emergency Braking System with Pedestrian Monitoring. Therefore, the system also responds with speeds of up to 20 mph to stationary vehicles and detects pedestrians with a driving speed of up to 40 mph. The “Front Assist” w/Autonomous Emergency Braking System is included in combination with the Adaptive Cruise Control ACC in the Atlas from the SE w/ Technology trim.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

was this you testing it out???


i have the SE/Tech and have never had the pedestrian monitoring feature activate or even provide notice it was on


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

der_apoteker said:


> So I was able to get the compass to show on the MFD both as a small icon at the top of the screen and the circle with the vehicle (although requires infotainment unit to be on)
> 
> 
> To code Compass [17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 10 -> Set bit 6 (enable compass display)
> ...


Just to verify...which trim is this?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

der_apoteker said:


> was this you testing it out???
> 
> 
> i have the SE/Tech and have never had the pedestrian monitoring feature activate or even provide notice it was on



Geezus dude, that's harsh. You don't have to test, it's on your window sticker, really check your window sticker. It's included with Front assist on US VWs. You don't activate it, it's baked into Front assist. If you enable Front Assist it's on.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Just to verify...which trim is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Will work with any trim that has CarNet or Navigation.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> Will work with any trim that has CarNet or Navigation.


Perfect with the "or" being the operative word. I guess I need to get into this VAGCOM thing!


----------



## S4tranquility (Sep 20, 2006)

Can someone with a 2.0T screenshot the 01-Engine screen or list the VAG number and Component code?


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Has anyone figured out away to stop the car from automatically turning off when you leave it running without a key? I'm not talking about the auto-start/stop engine. I'm talking about when I want to run in to grab something but leave the car running with my family in it. The car just turns itself off after a very short while. Any way to disable that?


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Atlas123 said:


> Has anyone figured out away to stop the car from automatically turning off when you leave it running without a key? I'm not talking about the auto-start/stop engine. I'm talking about when I want to run in to grab something but leave the car running with my family in it. The car just turns itself off after a very short while. Any way to disable that?


Yes, I actually had the same issue when leaving my family in the car. It is related to start/stop, believe it or not. Just hit the stop/start button before you get out and car will remain on.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> I have used it and my SE with Tech is supported. They haven't loaded any APPS. I guess we are going to have to wait. I would like some apps for urban joke and other tail light mods. Looks like MK7 tweaks may transfer. Really useful easy ones you can do is enable auto high beams(if you have windshield camera) as well as adaptive lane tracking(basically a more sensitive version of lane keeping assist).


Do you have the details on the auto high beams you used?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

petey305 said:


> 2018 VW Atlas SE w/ Tech
> 
> As of this writing, under 700 miles on vehicle, purchased 12/27/2018.
> 
> ...


Any errors or issues? Anything special i.e. lights off during this procedure? I assume a factory reset lights in infotainment?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jamesarm97 said:


> More photos of the Compass, I didn't realize it had its own page on the center display:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Dk8x6w
> 
> ...


What trim is this (is this the digital cockpit?)? I have an SEL and have enabled the compass. How are you getting the compass to display like that (pic of car on compass graphic)? I figured it would be in the infotainment menu where you can select what you see in the dash but it's not there...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Found the compass display I was looking for. You just have to toggle the silver buttons on the right side of the steering wheel...I had totally missed that. Compass is now one of the options along with driving data, driver assistance systems, radio, etc. etc.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I heard there is an infotainment center software update that solves some of the remote start/profile issues that people have been having, especially on the SEL Premium with the "Discover Pro" infotainment system... 

Does anyone know if that software update resets VCDS coding, or is the infotainment system software update separate from VCDS coding?


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Atlas123 said:


> I heard there is an infotainment center software update that solves some of the remote start/profile issues that people have been having, especially on the SEL Premium with the "Discover Pro" infotainment system...


May I ask where you heard that? I've run into that bug before, and if there's an update, I'd like to get it applied when I drop it off here in a couple weeks for a service action.



Atlas123 said:


> Does anyone know if that software update resets VCDS coding, or is the infotainment system software update separate from VCDS coding?


There's a good chance it'll reset things to default, but no guarantee either way. If it gets returned to factory default, it should be easy to put back whatever you've changed in the past.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

jyoung8607 said:


> May I ask where you heard that? I've run into that bug before, and if there's an update, I'd like to get it applied when I drop it off here in a couple weeks for a service action.


One of the Atlas Facebook groups:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Anybody have any issues with warranty work based on VAGCOM mods?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

*not to sure*



KarstGeo said:


> Anybody have any issues with warranty work based on VAGCOM mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



will drop it off tomorrow for some warranty work will let you know, live in canada


----------



## itap- (Mar 10, 2018)

Is there a way to make the infotainment system recognize .avi / .mp4 or other video files stored on a USB or SD card? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shoora13 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Remote Start*

Help me!

After some customizations Remote Start feature stoped working on my SEL.
What long coding bits or adaptations can affect this feature?


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

jyoung8607 said:


> I hang out frequently on Ross-Tech's forum and have been working with them to test some minor updates to VCDS in support of the Atlas.
> 
> Full support will require a HEX-NET or HEX-V2 interface. If you have a legacy HEX-USB+CAN or Micro-CAN interface, it will mostly work but you will not be able to see or connect to addresses 4B, CA, D6 or D7 (essentially the headlight controls and sunroof). It will also be a lot slower than the newer-gen interfaces. So if you're in the market for a VCDS interface, don't try to purchase a used (or worse, pirated) HEX-USB+CAN interface, go with one of the new interfaces. VCDS also needs some minor label/redirect updates, and there's a minor firmware update to HEX-NET/HEX-V2. Neither have been pushed out to the public just yet but will be shortly, so stay tuned.
> 
> ...



I have a HEX+CAN interface that I successfully used for long coding on my 13 GTI but it doesnt seem to work on my Atlas. Or maybe its just different?

For example when I go to 17 Instruments / Coding - 07 / Long Coding helper I get a message that says "sorry no coding information is available for this ecu....." and when it opens there are no descriptions of the each byte/bit like there was on my GTI. Is this normal and I need to look them up somewhere, or is this a function of my older cable?

Thanks in advance. I feel like this is a newb question, but its not what I was expecting to see. I read most of the posts in this thread a few time and didnt catch anything Im doing wrong. 

EDIT: so I read a bit more and did a full scan (which Ill post later, its late and my laptop just died). I see that on that scan it shows "Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* None-SRI3" so I suppose that explains why the labels dont show up? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the latest sw release but no dice. 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

shoora13 said:


> Help me!
> 
> After some customizations Remote Start feature stoped working on my SEL.
> What long coding bits or adaptations can affect this feature?


Well, what did you change?? You can look at your history and undo what you did. I think both the main electronics module (module 9) and the climate control module have settings that might affect this.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone figured out how to keep the fog lamps on when turning on the high beams?


I did option 1 from this tonight and it worked perfect. The only thing Im not super keen on is they fogs are then always on with high beams, even if you dont have them turned on. But its better than nothing for now. With my MK6 GTI there was a long coding bit for "keep fogs on with highbeams" which was a little better, since the fogs could be off with the high beams but if you had the fogs on they would stay on with the high beams. Anyway, follow the link below. I took some screen shots I can post if necessary. 

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...le-options-golf-mk7-84619-28.html#post1093125

Dan


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

*Urban Joke mode for non-led tails*

Has anyone done the Urban Joke V2 mod with non-led tails?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

the folks who have used vagcom to tweak the lane assist, are you happy with the results?


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

RyanA3 said:


> the folks who have used vagcom to tweak the lane assist, are you happy with the results?


Very. I went from never using lane assist to almost always using it when highway cruising. No more ping ponging. It definitely feels more like its keeping you on course instead of bouncing between the lines. 

It's not quite take your hands off the wheel driving but between that and ACC it comes close. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jyoung8607 said:


> Following up to myself: Ross-Tech confirmed that Micro-CAN is also affected by the technology change. HEX-NET or HEX-V2 is definitely required for full support, but your old interface will probably work to some extent. And as I mentioned, you don't have to throw it away, look at a trade-in.
> 
> Jason


for the atlas, I don't plan on doing any logging. but I want the ability to reset the service intervals, and do all of the vag-com tricks.

is the V2 ok for my needs?
I see that this is 10 vin limited, which I don't like.
so I'm actually leaning towards hex net pro, but was on the fence.
tia


----------



## BobJayJr (Jun 14, 2018)

*Adaptive Lane Tracking*

Has anyone tried to implement adaptive lane tracking on their Atlas lately? I converted the VCDS code from earlier in this thread (and shown again below) to Obdeleven code. Though I'm new to this type of coding it seems pretty straight forward. 

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 14” area, then select the “Bit 5-7” @ “80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)” 
( change “Stored value” {40 Point of Intervention: late} to -> “New value” {80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)} 

The Point of Intervention options for Early, Early (Changeable via Menu) and Late (Changeable via Menu) are no longer there. The ability to change Point of Intervention options are also available as an Adaptation but once again the additional options are not available. 

Is this the result of a mistake I'm making? Has VW changed the control module code? Any thoughts


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

BobJayJr said:


> Has anyone tried to implement adaptive lane tracking on their Atlas lately? I converted the VCDS code from earlier in this thread (and shown again below) to Obdeleven code. Though I'm new to this type of coding it seems pretty straight forward.


Yes, it works fine when done with VCDS.


----------



## BobJayJr (Jun 14, 2018)

jyoung8607 said:


> Yes, it works fine when done with VCDS.


Did you implement adaptive lane tracking recently? My Atlas was delivered this past March and may have a different version of the control unit. I don't think VCDS vs OBDEleven should make a difference and I have already successfully implemented a number of tweaks on the list using OBDEleven.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

BobJayJr said:


> Has anyone tried to implement adaptive lane tracking on their Atlas lately? I converted the VCDS code from earlier in this thread (and shown again below) to Obdeleven code. Though I'm new to this type of coding it seems pretty straight forward.
> 
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist”
> ...


I used OBDEleven to turn on adaptive lane tracking for my SEL-P built on fall 2017 and it worked fine. Below is the log entry. Try searching for point-of-intervention on long coding helper or adaptations?


---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
Point_of_intervention: 
Old value: late
New value: early (setting via menu)
System mode, lane depart. warn,: 
Old value: Steering wheel vibration not active
New value: Selection via menu


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

RyanA3 said:


> the folks who have used vagcom to tweak the lane assist, are you happy with the results?


Very. It’s not autopilot but it is great.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

RyanA3 said:


> for the atlas, I don't plan on doing any logging. but I want the ability to reset the service intervals, and do all of the vag-com tricks.
> 
> is the V2 ok for my needs?
> I see that this is 10 vin limited, which I don't like.
> ...


I regret my purchase of HexNet...should have just gotten the cable one as the network features are kinda buggy. I dont think you should get the unlimited VIN pro unless you're gonna go through 10 VINS by the time ROssTech demands you upgrade your device like they did w/ the HEX-CAN-USB. If you do blow through 10 VINS you can upgrade to PRO w/ a seperate purchase and they'll send you the code to unlock the VIN limit. Just my $.02


----------



## BigEDGE02 (May 31, 2018)

I was able to turn on the High Beam Assist with OBDeleven using the instructions here: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/3286/coding-adaptions

I cant figure out how to adjust the speed at which the High Beam Assist function is activated though (i think stock setting is 40 kph maybe). Has anyone figured out how to adjust this yet?


----------



## BobJayJr (Jun 14, 2018)

Atlas123 said:


> I used OBDEleven to turn on adaptive lane tracking for my SEL-P built on fall 2017 and it worked fine. Below is the log entry. Try searching for point-of-intervention on long coding helper or adaptations?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


With a minor addition to the above code I got adaptive lane tracking to work using OBDEleven. 

Select Control Unit A5(Front Sensors Driver Assistance System)
Security Access 20103
Adaptions
Change Point_of_intervention to early (setting via menu),
Press and hold green check mark till change accepted appears,
Change System mode, lane departure warning to Selection via menu,
Press and hold green check mark till change accepted appears.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So does anyone have the rain closing coded and working correctly?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobJayJr (Jun 14, 2018)

*Urban Joke*

Has anyone worked out the coding for Urban Joke for the Atlas? My stock coding doesn't appear similar enough to the spreadsheets provided by dv52/Don and others to serve as a starting point - but then I may not have searched deeply enough or recognized the solution when I found it. In any case the Atlas' derrière deserves a more striking display than the stock tail lights provide. 

Can the "Pace Car" tail light coding provided earlier in this thread serve as a jumping off place for Urban Joke? If so, I may try coding it myself; though I'm not in a hurry to undertake what could be a painful learning experience just now.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

kain2thebrain said:


> Very. I went from never using lane assist to almost always using it when highway cruising. No more ping ponging. It definitely feels more like its keeping you on course instead of bouncing between the lines.
> 
> It's not quite take your hands off the wheel driving but between that and ACC it comes close.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How is lane assist when its raining, we all know those lines are really hard to see in the rain.



I'm also curious on if someone has gotten a blow up doll (you know there is someone here that has one), and managed to hang it from a tree over your driveway and then tried driving into it to test if it stops for pedestrians (seems to be a safer way that provides less dmg to car...errr humans)


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Needle Sweep - VCDS*

Has anyone figured out how to activate the needle sweep on the Atlas with Vag-Com?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Have you searched through VAGCOM thread below? I'm quite sure it's there, it was an easy one with OBDEleven.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> Have you searched through VAGCOM thread below? I'm quite sure it's there, it was an easy one with OBDEleven.


I ended up having to use the long coding.

Byte 1, Bit 0 = 1.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I found the lane assist to work well in the rain. I was in a heavy downpour on the highway last year and the car was able to see the lines way better than I was.


----------



## BobJayJr (Jun 14, 2018)

*Lane Assist in the Rain*



not_so_furious said:


> I found the lane assist to work well in the rain. I was in a heavy downpour on the highway last year and the car was able to see the lines way better than I was.


Same experience here. I was out in a downpour this past afternoon with about 200 feet of visibility and it worked very well. The course corrections are less noticeable then the "Ping Pong" algorithm. I'm happy I switched.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ...


HEllo,

I just got my hexv2 cable yesterday and I tried it last night. Not sure if it was because it was late but I cannot do the gauge sweep as it doesn't have the same step you are describing here. Also, for the ambient colors, I am at a complete lost on what to do here utilizing that website. What number am I supposed to enter etc. Please help


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Before...










After...


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

I haven’t messed with the ambient lighting but I did activate the compass and yellow dots on the dash.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bajan01 said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll try again tonight. I thought I didn't see that option at all. Ill take a screen shot as well


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bajan01 said:


> I haven’t messed with the ambient lighting but I did activate the compass and yellow dots on the dash.


Ok, I was able to do the carbon fiber. But I noticed when I entered the number 256 for each of this:

IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B)

The digital cockpit change colors. But i th0ught I would be able toggle between the 3 colors through the infotainment controls.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

*Adaptive Lane Tracking for SE w/ tech?*



BobJayJr said:


> With a minor addition to the above code I got adaptive lane tracking to work using OBDEleven.
> 
> Select Control Unit A5(Front Sensors Driver Assistance System)
> Security Access 20103
> ...



Hello,

does somebody know if this function can be activated on the SE with technology trim? or does it need to be SEL-Premium??


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

rocknfreak said:


> Hello,
> 
> does somebody know if this function can be activated on the SE with technology trim? or does it need to be SEL-Premium??


Can be activated on SE with Tech.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> Can be activated on SE with Tech.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you I will try it today!

And a few other questions:

- Is there an option to disable the beep sound, when I am opening a door while the car is running?? That drives me crazy! 


- The Radio color comes with blue. Can I change it? That it will match the carbon fiber?? I saw one picture, but I can't find it anymore.. that someone was able to change it to yellow?!


















Thank you!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> Thank you I will try it today!
> 
> And a few other questions:
> 
> ...


The question I posed regarding the colors might be the one to change this. Just not sure yet. Still waiting for a reply


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Interesting...mine says "front assist" not "pedestrian monitoring" on my SEL..and I don't believe my front assist has a box to tick for "advance warning" on/off...only the low/medium/high part. What was your build date?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^Interesting...mine says "front assist" not "pedestrian monitoring" on my SEL..and I don't believe my front assist has a box to tick for "advance warning" on/off...only the low/medium/high part. What was your build date?


That picture is not mine... I just took this for the blue outline on the menu! (As an example)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> That picture is not mine... I just took this for the blue outline on the menu! (As an example)


I don't have pedestrian on our SEL p but saw it unchecked when I was in Vagcom. I was afraid to check it in the event it messes up something. What does yours looks like in the module?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> That picture is not mine... I just took this for the blue outline on the menu! (As an example)


Here are the values you need to enter. FOund it in the tiguan Thread so that you can change the colors http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/mk2-tiguan-vcds-tweaks-116815-25.html


[VN]_Ambience_lightning_color_listr in OBD11 Ambientelicht Farbliste
You can make your own list, it is RGB in dec format
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 1:217
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 1:221
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 1:235
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 2:169
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 2:169
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 2:169
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 3:253
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 3:108
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 3:55
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 4:242
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 4:0
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 4:40
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 5:254
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 5:88
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 5:240
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 6:124
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 6:63
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 6:190
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 7:0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 7:102
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 7:255
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 8:0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 8:204
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 8:255
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 9:0
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 9:204
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 9:0
[LO]_Rotwert Farbe 10:136
[LO]_Gruenwert Farbe 10:255
[LO]_Blauwert Farbe 10:57

Look like this


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

So I tried to get the Ambient Lightning Setting into my MIB Unit, but it does not come up. Never the less, I made changes and now I am missing the setting to set the percentage of the feet room light. (Where you can dim it.)

And here is my change log: I follow all the guides, and tried to change two more settings: 

The "Ambientemenue mit globalem aus" and "Frei_Farbwahl_ueber_HMI" changed that the dashboard and the MIB unit have the same matching color. (White). But I can't have a color band to change the colors!


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Adaptation
> Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
> Name: Interior light, light configuration
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> So I tried to get the Ambient Lightning Setting into my MIB Unit, but it does not come up. Never the less, I made changes and now I am missing the setting to set the percentage of the feet room light. (Where you can dim it.)
> 
> And here is my change log: I follow all the guides, and tried to change two more settings:
> 
> The "Ambientemenue mit globalem aus" and "Frei_Farbwahl_ueber_HMI" changed that the dashboard and the MIB unit have the same matching color. (White). But I can't have a color band to change the colors!


I started to do this the other day and the color changes happened but I too couldn't get that menu. So I think I was entering the values incorrectly. I have to redo. But this is the Tiguan thread with pictures so you can see

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8825513-Ross-Tech-Vag-Com-for-2018/page3


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

*Is this the normal needle sweep behaviour?*

For others who may think the "needle sweep" isn't working after doing the mod here's what I've found:

After the doing the mod, I turned off the car and turned it on... everything looked good - everything worked as expected. Wanting to see the effect again, I turned off the car and turned it back on. To my surprise, I didn't see the needle sweep this time.

It turns out that I can't get needle sweeps to appear with successive stop/start. The only way that I can get the needles to sweep is to open/close the door.

Weird.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Thats normal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Thats normal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cool.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Try it but after waiting a few minutes after you shut if off/stay in car...I believe it will work. It's a time thing.


----------



## vwcdn (Aug 9, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Try it but after waiting a few minutes after you shut if off/stay in car...I believe it will work. It's a time thing.


Thanks. I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vwcdn said:


> Thanks. I'll have to give that a shot.


Yup, definitely a timing thing. I did it last night


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

*VCDS MOD - High Beam Assist on the SEL*

I tried to enable high beam assist with the following 

"09-Cent. Elect." -> "Adaptation - 10" -> Channel List -> ENG141650-ENG116637-Fern licht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Ferenlichtassisent -> Change "Stored value" from changed from "NOT Present" to "Present" -> "Do it!"
"09-Cent. Elect." -> "Adaptation - 10" -> Channel List -> ENG141650-ENG141973-fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung -> Change "Stored value" from "AFS Fernlicht ueber AFS" to "AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS" -> "Do it!"

But I get a fault. Does anyone have steps for the SEL? 

Note:- I tried the steps for the se /tech unfortunately I can’t find the module “A5” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=3286&share_fid=1056328&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, here is my log from OBDEleven...I think you're missing one. The SEL is the same as the SE w/Tech in terms of this mod - I have an SEL and it works perfectly using this:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 
Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 
Old value: no_Light_Assist
New value: High_Beam_Assist
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------

You don't need this one you have listed: "09-Cent. Elect." -> "Adaptation - 10" -> Channel List -> ENG141650-ENG116637-Fern licht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Ferenlichtassisent -> Change "Stored value" from changed from "NOT Present" to "Present" -> "Do it!"

It gives you an option in the menus through the infotainment to turn this on/off but you still have to use the stalk to engage/disengage so it's redundant...the SEL-P doesn't have it so I left it out. Good luck!


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok, here is my log from OBDEleven...I think you're missing one. The SEL is the same as the SE w/Tech in terms of this mod - I have an SEL and it works perfectly using this:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Adaptation
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the info I’ll try it out tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

*VCDS - High Beam Assist steps for SEL*

These steps finally worked for me on the SEL. Many Thanks to KarstGeo
->. Turn on High Beam Assist - 
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below channel:
ENG141650-ENG141973-fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung
( change “Stored value” {“AFS Fernlicht ueber AFS"} to -> “New value” {“AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS”}, then click “Do it!” )
6). exit all modules and then go to Module “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist” 
7). Select “Coding - 07”
8). Select “Long Coding Helper”
9). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 21” area,
( change AFS_coding_Light_Assist “Stored value” {no_Light_Assist} to -> “New value” {High_Beam_Assist}
10). Close and Do it!

// Optional steps to display “light Assist” in menu . (SEL-P does not have this )
11). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
12). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
13). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
14). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
15). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below channel:
ENG141650-ENG116637-Fern licht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Ferenlichtassisent
( change “Stored value” {NOT Present} to -> “New value” {Present}, then click “Do it!” )


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

Can somebody help me understanding the code below? At the time this happened i was driving so was not doing any long coding.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
Old value:
1602002620001C0010042*10C*5210150C
New value:
1602002620001C0010042*14C*5210150C
Mileage: 6106 km
Date: 2018-08-17 17:14

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

sillyowl said:


> These steps finally worked for me on the SEL. Many Thanks to KarstGeo
> ->. Turn on High Beam Assist -
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
> ...


Ok, one thing I forgot. That last bit about the menu? What it actually does is allows the setting to persist after you turn the vehicle off. Without it, each time you get back in if you want auto high beams, you will have to push turn it on with the stalk...I actually find the auto high beams somewhat annoying around town where I live b/c of so many street lights/cars they turn on/off frequently so I don't want this on unless I am driving in certain areas so I turned off the persistent/menu function. May want to play with it to see if you like that or not.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

turbocharge20v said:


> Can somebody help me understanding the code below? At the time this happened i was driving so was not doing any long coding.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Long coding
> ...


Mine has done similar in other control modules after making some changes...seemingly making long coding changes on it's own! From my research, it's nothing to worry about but yes, odd. What changes have you made recently?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 
> 2. Open and close windows with key fob (Security access 31347 is required):
> ...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

vwbugstuff said:


> boygirlca said:
> 
> 
> > The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> ...


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> vwbugstuff said:
> 
> 
> > Sunroof too but only tilt - can change to have it open (in OBDEleven):
> ...


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow!

I have been using VCDS since 2000 and the stuff in the MQB cars has really become sophisticated to manage. I just ordered a new dongle from Ross-Tech (I want to kill the sunroof opening with the fob). I remember when I only needed VCDS to clear the power fail code when swapping my GIAC ECU before a service appointment. It takes more than 10 mins to run an auto-scan now!


----------



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Lane Assist Chime*

Anyone know how to disable the lane assist chime when it does not sense feedback on the steering wheel? 

The majority of the time I have my hand(s) on the wheel and it still chimes which gets rather annoying.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

stick30 said:


> Anyone know how to disable the lane assist chime when it does not sense feedback on the steering wheel?
> 
> The majority of the time I have my hand(s) on the wheel and it still chimes which gets rather annoying.


Let me know if you know the answer! 

Again, I know it is an assistant. But after my changes to the better lane assist, it tells me all the time "PUT YOUR HANDS BACK TO THE STEERING WHEEL". JESUS. I have my hand at the steering wheel. But it doesn't recognize my hand. It did it before the changes. 

So yes, I am with you and would like to disable the warning.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*SEL Premium Traffic Sign Recgonition*

To my SEL-Premium fellows who did the Traffic Sign Recognition coding:

1. Did it work? It is not working for me
2. Now, I do not see the speed limit sign in the Nav

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> To my SEL-Premium fellows who did the Traffic Sign Recognition coding:
> 
> 1. Did it work? It is not working for me
> 2. Now, I do not see the speed limit sign in the Nav
> ...


I've played with TSR before. It can be made to sort-of work, but not really.

You do lose the speed limit sign in the nav, which is unfortunate because I was hoping to have the best of both worlds. You can get sign recognition in the cluster, shown in the Euro sign style. Unfortunately that's not just cosmetic, it actually thinks that's the speed limit in kmh. You can confirm that by trying out the speed limit warning feature, which will then start warning you when you exceed that speed in kmh not mph. You also get those annoying warnings in the instrument cluster about sign recognition being limited.

One way or another, between the North American nav/map data or the camera's firmware, we just don't really have support for TSR in our area. You can force it to turn on, but it's just not quite right and AFAIK can't be made right without VW adding NAR support. I tried running with it turned-on for a while, and with the caveats we have, and with map/sign fusion not working correctly, I think it was a net negative in terms of driver experience. I turned it back off.

The nav speed limit data is usually pretty good. If I had one thing I could ask of VW's engineers, it'd be to carry that over to the instrument cluster as a substitute for TSR when TSR isnt' available, so you can see it even if you don't have navigation in focus on the infotainment system.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jyoung8607 said:


> I've played with TSR before. It can be made to sort-of work, but not really.
> 
> You do lose the speed limit sign in the nav, which is unfortunate because I was hoping to have the best of both worlds. You can get sign recognition in the cluster, shown in the Euro sign style. Unfortunately that's not just cosmetic, it actually thinks that's the speed limit in kmh. You can confirm that by trying out the speed limit warning feature, which will then start warning you when you exceed that speed in kmh not mph. You also get those annoying warnings in the instrument cluster about sign recognition being limited.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback. Just to confirm, are you speaking on behalf of your Atlas or Golf R? The reason I asked was because the Golf R MKVII, it seemed to worked based on this post (This is where I got the steps). 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9109361-Traffic-Sign-Assist-works-on-2018-R-in-NA

I thought since we have essentially the same cameras and module, it should work with the Atlas as well. If it truly doesn't work, how do I reverse it? Just going in the reverse process?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Is there an option for the sunroof to stay closed with comfort opening? There is not an option on the screen (all and drivers only).


----------



## eejtalk (Oct 5, 2018)

*Sailing?*

I've done some of the changes for lane keep but I want to change more of the assistance features. Does anyone know what "sailing" and "sail" are? It was in two different locations? Also, what about changing the ACC to start on it's own from a stop instead of having to hit the gas or RES button?


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

I've had the convenience entry/exit where the seat moves back to let you, and I've noticed that my seat and the presets slowly move backward over time. I held down my preset button that I had set the first week I had my Atlas, and my feet didn't reach the pedals. Im consistently needing to adjust my seat forward. 

Anyone else have this?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

kain2thebrain said:


> I've had the convenience entry/exit where the seat moves back to let you, and I've noticed that my seat and the presets slowly move backward over time. I held down my preset button that I had set the first week I had my Atlas, and my feet didn't reach the pedals. Im consistently needing to adjust my seat forward.
> 
> Anyone else have this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This is not working for me at all but maybe i didn't do it correctly. Do you have the steps? I see it on the Infotainment as option but nothing happens.


----------



## eejtalk (Oct 5, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> I've had the convenience entry/exit where the seat moves back to let you, and I've noticed that my seat and the presets slowly move backward over time. I held down my preset button that I had set the first week I had my Atlas, and my feet didn't reach the pedals. Im consistently needing to adjust my seat forward.
> 
> Anyone else have this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes mine is similar. I also with the seat went down for comfort entry, not just back. It only moves 2" as I already sit far back but I have my seat the whole way to the top. If it went down as well it would make it easier to get in and out, while reducing wear on the seat edge.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

eejtalk said:


> Yes mine is similar. I also with the seat went down for comfort entry, not just back. It only moves 2" as I already sit far back but I have my seat the whole way to the top. If it went down as well it would make it easier to get in and out, while reducing wear on the seat edge.


Do you have the steps for this mod? I am not sure if I did it correctly because nothing is happening. I have the option in the menu for both the driver and passenger but it doesn't move all the way back at all. Wanted to see if I am doing something wrong


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Now, the personalization is not working either. Meaning, my seat setting doesn't move to its position when I drive 
nether does my wife setting. Definitely did something incorrect. Hope to have someone provide some insight. Thank you


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

not_so_furious said:


> Just to close the loop on this, I set the above adaptations to "non_blocked" in the 5F module. A lot of them were already set that way. In my brief test drive, it looks like I can now do things like enter GPS destinations and adjust car settings while I'm moving.
> 
> 
> More specifically, these were all the ones that weren't already set to non_blocked:
> ...



That was a fun exercise. I would still really like to figure out how to keep the sunroof from tilting/opening with the comfort function.


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

*Coding to activate heated seats*

I recently discovered that my Atlas S has factory installed heated seat cushions and wiring harnesses. I swapped out the HVAC control panel with one from an SE in order to gain the controls to turn the seats on. With some VCDS tweaking, the BCM and new control panel are now talking. Once the heated seat button is pressed, the lights come on and the "seat heating" display turns on while on the "energy consumers" screen of the infotainment. However, the seats don't heat and the switch automatically turns off about 2 minutes later. Now we receive a fault code in the seat heating system. Is it possible that we are just missing some additional coding? Would anyone happen to know what the proper coding should be? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

gottagetajetta said:


> I recently discovered that my Atlas S has factory installed heated seat cushions and wiring harnesses. I swapped out the HVAC control panel with one from an SE in order to gain the controls to turn the seats on. With some VCDS tweaking, the BCM and new control panel are now talking. Once the heated seat button is pressed, the lights come on and the "seat heating" display turns on while on the "energy consumers" screen of the infotainment. However, the seats don't heat and the switch automatically turns off about 2 minutes later. Now we receive a fault code in the seat heating system. Is it possible that we are just missing some additional coding? Would anyone happen to know what the proper coding should be?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


Not sure about the coding, but wonder if there is a relay(s) and/or fuse(s) needed (one for each seat?). Just a guess, but a wiring diagram for SE or higher trims should show the seat circuits, just not sure where to get these. Looking forward to hearing about your outcome on this.


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

gottagetajetta said:


> I recently discovered that my Atlas S has factory installed heated seat cushions and wiring harnesses. I swapped out the HVAC control panel with one from an SE in order to gain the controls to turn the seats on. With some VCDS tweaking, the BCM and new control panel are now talking. Once the heated seat button is pressed, the lights come on and the "seat heating" display turns on while on the "energy consumers" screen of the infotainment. However, the seats don't heat and the switch automatically turns off about 2 minutes later. Now we receive a fault code in the seat heating system. Is it possible that we are just missing some additional coding? Would anyone happen to know what the proper coding should be?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


I just bought an Atlas S and would love to know about this as well. Can we start a separate post about figuring this out. 
What can I look for to find out if I have what you have?

Kevin


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ........


Hi, this is a lot of coding, all the features I can look for.
I purchased my Atlas about a month ago. I just heard a couple weeks ago about the tweaks, and I'm really looking forward to do it.
Thanks for this amazing list.

I am tight between the Ross-Tech and the OBD11. I looked at some videos, and I still can't decide.

Can't wait to make a decision and start playing on my Atlas.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm thinking about buying an Atlas. I've read the ACC is aggressive in its braking maneuvers when approaching traffic. Is it possible to adjust that at all with VCDS?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Now, the personalization is not working either. Meaning, my seat setting doesn't move to its position when I drive
> nether does my wife setting. Definitely did something incorrect. Hope to have someone provide some insight. Thank you


The seat memory with the "comfort entry" has been problematic for me a few times. It's like it looses its position memory. It seems to be related to which key is used to start the vehicle and if you change the driver through the menu (driver is not the one the key is assigned to) AND THEN you mess with the seat manually. I have always got it sorted by just getting the seat where I want it with my key, saving it, and then going into the personalization menu and assigning the key to me again. For the most part it's been working fine.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> The seat memory with the "comfort entry" has been problematic for me a few times. It's like it looses its position memory. It seems to be related to which key is used to start the vehicle and if you change the driver through the menu (driver is not the one the key is assigned to) AND THEN you mess with the seat manually. I have always got it sorted by just getting the seat where I want it with my key, saving it, and then going into the personalization menu and assigning the key to me again. For the most part it's been working fine.


Thank you. It seems it works with my wife's key but it seems to not work on my key. But I will try to mess with the settings again. Maybe I just forgot to do something on my end.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ...


About that feature, if I understand right, this is a permanent disable. Means the engine is never gonna turn off because the voltage of the battery is below the 12V.

I like the idea of the device. how difficult was it to instal ? DOes it come in a box in order to install it ?

I guess, there is no other solution if we want to be able to have the option sometimes...

I can say that I'm pretty anooyed by it, and sometimes I forget to press the button.
My brother, on a Sharan, had to replace his battery after only 1 year because of the feature.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Mitch82 said:


> About that feature, if I understand right, this is a permanent disable. Means the engine is never gonna turn off because the voltage of the battery is below the 12V.
> 
> I like the idea of the device. how difficult was it to instal ? DOes it come in a box in order to install it ?
> 
> ...


I made this box by myself with Arduino and program. It have 4 wire connect to Atlas. This is the diagram.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> I made this box by myself with Arduino and program. It have 4 wire connect to Atlas. This is the diagram.



Hi, Thanks for this...

Also, I was wondering how difficult it is to use all of your tweaks with the OBD11, do you know if we can do everything or do I absolutely need the Ross-Tech ?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Mitch82 said:


> Hi, Thanks for this...
> 
> Also, I was wondering how difficult it is to use all of your tweaks with the OBD11, do you know if we can do everything or do I absolutely need the Ross-Tech ?


Sorry, I didn't try those tweaks with OBD11, so I can't answer you more detail. For my experience, I like Ross-Tech more a little bit.
BTW, you can check this start/stop memory module from eBay, if you are interesting this memory function:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...VICE-MODE-Start-Stop-SSA-memory-/322352078637


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Hi, Thanks for this...
> 
> Also, I was wondering how difficult it is to use all of your tweaks with the OBD11, do you know if we can do everything or do I absolutely need the Ross-Tech ?


With the OBDeleven it's much easier to navigate through the settings I find I have used Rosstech for 15 years. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you. It seems it works with my wife's key but it seems to not work on my key. But I will try to mess with the settings again. Maybe I just forgot to do something on my end.


I got it to work! and it is working flawlessly between my settings and wife's setting. I love this feature!


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> Sorry, I didn't try those tweaks with OBD11, so I can't answer you more detail. For my experience, I like Ross-Tech more a little bit.
> BTW, you can check this start/stop memory module from eBay, if you are interesting this memory function:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...VICE-MODE-Start-Stop-SSA-memory-/322352078637


Thank you very much for the link.
Yes, I am very interested.
Now, I willhave to find how do disassemble the part with the button to place this behind. You showed pictures, but I'm sure I can find a video on youtube for this...


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

SanderAlex said:


> With the OBDeleven it's much easier to navigate through the settings I find I have used Rosstech for 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk



Do you mean we can do the same things in matter of the list shared by boygirlca ?

I am considering both, but I know that I mostly never gonna use the full features of the Ross-Tech.
There is a limit of 3 VIN with Ross-Tech, and unlimited for OBD11 I guess...

And it's $200 vs $80.


I am also wondering if with the Ross-Tech you can do a backup, and then chosing to reaaply this backup in case of you are messing up too much. Like doing a snapshot of the factory settings, and then, another snapshot after your tweaks.
Then, I am wondering if you can easily reapply all the settings or you will have to go 1 by 1 manually, but at least you have a listing of all your configuration.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Do you mean we can do the same things in matter of the list shared by boygirlca ?
> 
> I am considering both, but I know that I mostly never gonna use the full features of the Ross-Tech.
> There is a limit of 3 VIN with Ross-Tech, and unlimited for OBD11 I guess...
> ...


Yeah Ross-Tech does not do backups but OBDeleven does, and you have unlimited vehicles with OBDeleven. Also OBDeleven offers apps which use credits and you can just apply them with out knowing how to code.

There are OBDeleven forums. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

SanderAlex said:


> Yeah Ross-Tech does not do backups but OBDeleven does, and you have unlimited vehicles with OBDeleven.


VCDS/Ross-tech does keep a log of every code change you do so there is a back up of changes so you can revert.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Mitch82 said:


> Thank you very much for the link.
> Yes, I am very interested.
> Now, I willhave to find how do disassemble the part with the button to place this behind. You showed pictures, but I'm sure I can find a video on youtube for this...


This video maybe can give you a little bit help.

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/jh7logrvmez0rsp/VID_20181025_200616.mp4?dl=0[/video]


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Everyone, you are awesome... Thanks for the help.

Still undecide about OBD11 or RossTech...

Good to know that we can do the same coding on both. Good to know.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Uh...



SanderAlex said:


> Yeah Ross-Tech does not do backups but OBDeleven does,


VCDS can most certainly take backups, it's done so for at least ten years if not more.



SanderAlex said:


> and you have unlimited vehicles with OBDeleven.


And you can have unlimited vehicles with VCDS if you like.



SanderAlex said:


> Also OBDeleven offers apps which use credits


One of the many ways VCDS delivers more value, is not having to go back and buy Chuck-E-Cheese tokens every time you want to actually use it.



SanderAlex said:


> and you can just apply them with out knowing how to code.


Virtually everything most users want to do is a couple check boxes either way.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

jyoung8607 said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> One of the many ways VCDS delivers more value, is not having to go back and buy Chuck-E-Cheese tokens every time you want to actually use it.



OBDeleven bashing?

You can buy the pro version, which is like a license, and you can do the coding however you want to. You don't need to buy tokens to add some features.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

fvwcaner said:


> What's the auto on off you mentioned? Engine shuts off at red lights?


Yes, auto start/stop that shuts down when you come to a stop if conditions meet the requirements of the system i.e. power pull from battery, temps for the HVAC, etc.


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

You can only know the difference when you tried it.

Don't have to boot up your old laptop anymore,

Just pull out your phone make changes on the fly



Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

One of my pet peeves with the Atlas is that you have to be near the tailgate in order to close it with the remote. I might as well just press the button on the tailgate. 

Is there any settings we could change in order to allow closing it from anywhere within remote range?

This is one of the things I miss most from our last vehicle


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

SanderAlex said:


> You can only know the difference when you tried it.
> 
> Don't have to boot up your old laptop anymore,
> 
> ...



Yes, true, but expensive tries...

I guess I'm going with the Ross-Tech. Just because there is the coding helper with it.
All I have seen with OBD11 is that you need to know what bit to change.

Even with the VIN limitation, I will be ok. I can always in the future pay to expand from 3 to 10 VIN.


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Yes, true, but expensive tries...
> 
> I guess I'm going with the Ross-Tech. Just because there is the coding helper with it.
> All I have seen with OBD11 is that you need to know what bit to change.
> ...


It is way easier to use OBDeleven the coding helper is build in I see Rosstech like dos platform and OBDeleven like windows.

Just my 2 cents. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

rocknfreak said:


> OBDeleven bashing?


Correcting some VCDS bashing, actually. I freely concede that the overall OBDeleven user interface is fairly attractive, for what it does, and it would be nice if VCDS offered a better mobile experience. I may add it to the toolbox at some point purely for reading or monitoring.



rocknfreak said:


> You can buy the pro version, which is like a license, and you can do the coding however you want to. You don't need to buy tokens to add some features.


As far as I can tell -- and please correct me if I'm wrong -- but little or no coding or basic setting documentation is in there, like it is in VCDS.

And the reason is, OBDeleven's business model is to sell it back to you, one piece at a time in little apps, if you don't want to figure out everything on your own.

I could perhaps have been more tactful about the credits thing, but I really loathe being nickel-and-dimed or grinding daily ads for credits like I'm playing Farmville or something.



SanderAlex said:


> It is way easier to use OBDeleven the coding helper is build in I see Rosstech like dos platform and OBDeleven like windows.


I have a hard time understanding how a bunch of checkboxes with zero documentation (OBDeleven) is EASIER to use than that exact same bunch of checkboxes WITH actual documentation (VCDS).

One more thing: OBDeleven doesn't work offline. VCDS works whether or not your garage has good signal, or if you're stuck on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

jyoung8607 said:


> Correcting some VCDS bashing, actually. I freely concede that the overall OBDeleven user interface is fairly attractive, for what it does, and it would be nice if VCDS offered a better mobile experience. I may add it to the toolbox at some point purely for reading or monitoring.
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell -- and please correct me if I'm wrong -- but little or no coding or basic setting documentation is in there, like it is in VCDS.
> ...


You are right with OBDeleven it needs Internet.
It is cloud based and my phone always has either cell service or wifi . If I lose my phone
My data and all backups and all modifications I have done so far will be on a cloud storage. And no need to worry just log back in to your account and all good.

I wich I could borrow you my OBDeleven unit so you could see it for your self.










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

SanderAlex said:


> You are right with OBDeleven it needs Internet.
> It is cloud based and my phone always has either cell service or wifi . If I lose my phone
> My data and all backups and all modifications I have done so far will be on a cloud storage. And no need to worry just log back in to your account and all good.


That's fair.



SanderAlex said:


> I wich I could borrow you my OBDeleven unit so you could see it for your self.


Hrm, well I stand at least partly corrected on the long coding thing, and I appreciate the education. Is it a recent addition, or only present on some modules or something? All the other screenshots I've seen show raw bytes/bits, and the forum threads I've seen seem to rely on "go to byte x bit y" as a workaround for buying the little apps.

Like I said, may add it to the toolbox myself at some point, but I don't anticipate letting go of VCDS for most real work.


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

jyoung8607 said:


> That's fair.
> 
> 
> Hrm, well I stand at least partly corrected on the long coding thing, and I appreciate the education. Is it a recent addition, or only present on some modules or something? All the other screenshots I've seen show raw bytes/bits, and the forum threads I've seen seem to rely on "go to byte x bit y" as a workaround for buying the little apps.
> ...


You don't need 2 coding devices. They both work. Just for me it's easier not to get my laptop out.



Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

Just a few pictures of OBDeleven app










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

Did someone ever played with tailgate kick to close?

I have no luck so far.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

For the standard mods that folks are doing OBD is so easy and doesn't require the apps (I've never used one).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

boygirlca said:


> I made this box by myself with Arduino and program. It have 4 wire connect to Atlas. This is the diagram.


This looks fun. Do you have any more details on how you built/installed it, and the code you used on the Arduino?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

camf1an said:


> One of my pet peeves with the Atlas is that you have to be near the tailgate in order to close it with the remote. I might as well just press the button on the tailgate.
> 
> Is there any settings we could change in order to allow closing it from anywhere within remote range?
> 
> This is one of the things I miss most from our last vehicle


I was frustrated with the same issue. I asked an engineer from the Chattanooga VW facility and he told me it was a safety issue. They want you close to the rear door to make sure you don’t close it on something or someone. I told VW you shouldn’t have to be 3 feet away. They know about it.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

not_so_furious said:


> This looks fun. Do you have any more details on how you built/installed it, and the code you used on the Arduino?


I post some built/installed details pictures and Arduino code in here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nv1m9pajeazs17f/AABHIt_kpP2w6PSFTYBqS8Rva?dl=0


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

MMeachGLI said:


> I was frustrated with the same issue. I asked an engineer from the Chattanooga VW facility and he told me it was a safety issue. They want you close to the rear door to make sure you don’t close it on something or someone. I told VW you shouldn’t have to be 3 feet away. They know about it.


I figured that was the reasoning. Even if it didn’t require me to be directly behind the car, it would be a big improvement in functionality. *


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

SanderAlex said:


> You don't need 2 coding devices. They both work. Just for me it's easier not to get my laptop out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk



Then, there is lot of help in OBD11 too then.

I know that Ross-Tech provide the access key on their interface. Is it the same for OBD11 or you have to know it ?

Can you provide an example of how to translate the coding from Ross-Tech to OBD11 ?
Like this one :



> *2. Open and close windows with key fob (Security access 31347 is required):*
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
> 3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
> ...


It is just for a comparison.
I'm very new at it. I'm aftraid of getting a device and then not understanding how to do the tweaks because itàs not as described...


----------



## SanderAlex (Jan 21, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Then, there is lot of help in OBD11 too then.
> 
> I know that Ross-Tech provide the access key on their interface. Is it the same for OBD11 or you have to know it ?
> 
> ...


It's very similar


Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

Is it possible to enable mirror dip on 2.0T SE w/ Tech?

Also, has anyone comprised a summary of all things useful so far? (IE adaptive lane tracking).

Thanks.


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

Had issues when trying to code the following on 2018 SEL Premium

Turn on adaptive lane tracking function:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 14” area, then select the “Bit 5-7” @ “80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)” 
( change “Stored value” {40 Point of Intervention: late} to -> “New value” {80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)} 

Would give error "Coding Rejected"

Hooked up battery charger, verified battery was over 13 volts, had the car on but engine not running, then clicked "Do It!" in VCDS. Coding was accepted. 

Someone earlier mentioned they were getting the same error so I figured I would share.

Edit: Works! Doesn't ping pong back and forth in the lane. Will drive straight near to the line of the road crown downside of the lane. No longer zig-zags. Still will complain and stop steering for you after a bit, the same as before. I recommend this change.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Is there a setting to show which gear the transmission is in? Like D6 or S6, as opposed to M6?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Scott Evil said:


> Is there a setting to show which gear the transmission is in? Like D6 or S6, as opposed to M6?


I would love to see what gear the tranny is in, not just when in manual mode.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

juched said:


> I would love to see what gear the tranny is in, not just when in manual mode.


I’m going to look into this on my wife’s Atlas. I was able to do it on my SQ5.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> I’m going to look into this on my wife’s Atlas. I was able to do it on my SQ5.


This sounds really nice too. Would love to see that info too...


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

not_so_furious said:


> Just to close the loop on this, I set the above adaptations to "non_blocked" in the 5F module. A lot of them were already set that way. In my brief test drive, it looks like I can now do things like enter GPS destinations and adjust car settings while I'm moving.
> 
> 
> More specifically, these were all the ones that weren't already set to non_blocked:
> ...



Hi,

I tried to find this, but I must do something wrong, I donàt understand where to set this as non-blocked...

Can you help me with additional information ?
I'm 100% new with VCDS, I just received it yesterday...

Thanks

============

Edit:

I had a software issue. After reinstalling VCDS, I have found the settings. Sorry.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Just try the driver seat comfort entry function, it work.


*25. Turn on driver seat “easy entry/exit” function (driver seat move backward about 1 inch when driver side door open, move forward back to last position when ignition on):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “36-Seat Mem. Drvr”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 3” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 1” selection


----------



## bimmersf (May 22, 2018)

Hi, maybe a dumb question... are you guys using the software that costs $500+ plus the cable? 
hopefully I hear a different answer... BMW was free


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> *21. Show Radio Station Logo in the digital cockpit cluster:*
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “5F-Information Electr.”
> 3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
> ...


Hi boygirlca,

As I understand, you have the digital cockpit like me.

I tried this tweak. I had to turn off the digital cockpit completely in order to get the logo.

Unfortunately, for station where I do have a logo, no matter what, the digital cockpit shows a square with a music note in it.
No matter if it's FM or SIriusXM !

I was wondering how it works for you ?


Thanks for all the tweaks you are sharing !!!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

boygirlca said:


> Just try the driver seat comfort entry function, it work.
> 
> 
> *25. Turn on driver seat “easy entry/exit” function (driver seat move backward about 1 inch when driver side door open, move forward back to last position when ignition on):*
> ...


I tried the one option for the passenger but it didn't work. Also, interestingly if I choose to have it come up as an option in the infotainment, it doesn't work. Have you tried any of those and have success?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This does not work for the p. side...only the driver.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I tried the one option for the passenger but it didn't work. Also, interestingly if I choose to have it come up as an option in the infotainment, it doesn't work. Have you tried any of those and have success?


This picture show the "China Teramont" --- Seat Setting function(after did the below VCDS tweak), but for North American Atlas doesn't have this setting( I already tried)

(36-Seat Mem. Drvr) Long Coding
Ticked On:
Byte 3, bit 1
Byte 6, bit 4
Byte 9, bit 6


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Mitch82 said:


> Hi boygirlca,
> 
> As I understand, you have the digital cockpit like me.
> 
> ...


After I tested it on my Atlas, now I knew why you have this problem. For FM You need to "Radio---Settings---Station Logos" add the station logos picture for the radio channel, after that you will get the logo showing on the digital cockpit. For SIriusXM after I try, don't need add any picture, it will show the station logo on digital cockpit. 

How to add the pictures for the radio station logo:
1. Download the logos picture from internet
2. Copy to one SD card (*NOT, NOT, NOT* the SD card for the Navigation) and insert the SD card to the head unit in the glove box
3. When adding the picture for the station logo, select the picture files from the SD card

*No logo showing on the digital cockpit, like this:*

















*Go to "Radio---Settings---Station Logos" add the pictures:*

























*After add the logos picture:*

























*For SIriusXM, showing logo on the digital cockpit, like this:*


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> After I tested it on my Atlas, now I knew why you have this problem. For FM You need to "Radio---Settings---Station Logos" add the station logos picture for the radio channel, after that you will get the logo showing on the digital cockpit. For SIriusXM after I try, don't need add any picture, it will show the station logo on digital cockpit.
> 
> How to add the pictures for the radio station logo:
> 1. Download the logos picture from internet
> ...


Hi boygirlca,

Thanks for these explanation.

I will look at this setting.


The thing is I already have the logo on my Infotainment.
With he vies of all the preset aligned togeter, or the vies of the actual station playing.

I never get the square where FM is written.


I will try again and see how it works.

THanks for your help and tweaks


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Hi boygirlca,
> 
> Thanks for these explanation.
> 
> ...


To get the squares for the logo on FM, you need to set it to "presets" instead of "stations" in the radio settings.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

boygirlca said:


>


Your tach looks different than ours, the red line markings are kind of cool. Was that change you made?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> Your tach looks different than ours, the red line markings are kind of cool. Was that change you made?


That is the golf R view. I have the same view in ours.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Scott Evil said:


> Your tach looks different than ours, the red line markings are kind of cool. Was that change you made?


This is a tweak boygirlca described.

The carbon fiber background is her tweak *11*.
This has changed the color blue to an orange-yellow on mine, which I really like. But the setting for tweak 12 was Version 0 instead of version 1.

The, the style you talk about, which is the R-Line style as I can understand, is her tweak *12*.
The style you are pointing out is the setting _Version 4_.
Version 1 is like the normal one with the carbon fiber on the background.

Then, for the colors, you have to follow her tweak *13*.
I haven't went that far yet. It will be next step.
But you will have to congifure the colors first. All the values for RGB are set to "0" on my Atlas...



boygirlca said:


> *11. Change the “digital cockpit” background visuals to a carbon-fibre style:*
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “17-Instruments”
> 3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
> ...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> This is a tweak boygirlca described.
> 
> The carbon fiber background is her tweak *11*.
> This has changed the color blue to an orange-yellow on mine, which I really like. But the setting for tweak 12 was Version 0 instead of version 1.
> ...


Have you done the rest? I have a question which I am not clear about. On the SEL premium the Ambient lights on the doors and the dash would those change colors or the strips have to be changed? I want to venture into this too but want to make sure before I proceed.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Have you done the rest? I have a question which I am not clear about. On the SEL premium the Ambient lights on the doors and the dash would those change colors or the strips have to be changed? I want to venture into this too but want to make sure before I proceed.


Hi,

I haven't went to the step of changing the color. Actually I partially did and realized that I had to get the color code for every color I wanted. Didn't had enough time and stopped.

But I can answer about the light strip. It has been talked about in another post.
The strip is white LED only, no color change.
I am not sure how you can change the intensity after that tweak. This hasn't been covered in what I read so far.

Hope this help.


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

not_so_furious said:


> Just to close the loop on this, I set the above adaptations to "non_blocked" in the 5F module. A lot of them were already set that way. In my brief test drive, it looks like I can now do things like enter GPS destinations and adjust car settings while I'm moving.
> 
> 
> More specifically, these were all the ones that weren't already set to non_blocked:
> ...



THANK YOU for posting this, it took a little bit but all worked now!

does anyone know how to disable the chime when engine is on and driver door is open?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Black Atlas said:


> THANK YOU for posting this, it took a little bit but all worked now!
> 
> does anyone know how to disable the chime when engine is on and driver door is open?


---------------------------------------------------------------
Door warning with key in off
Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Ignition active message, actuator
Values: 
Old value: Driver door
New value: No display
---------------------------------------------------------------

The tweaks/mods are the same (mostly) across the various VWs and searching the Golf/GTI forums can yield boat loads of info on how to do these with a little searching.


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Door warning with key in off
> Adaptation
> Control unit: 17 Dash Board
> ...


Gotcha, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Mitch82 said:


> This is a tweak boygirlca described.
> 
> The carbon fiber background is her tweak *11*.
> This has changed the color blue to an orange-yellow on mine, which I really like. But the setting for tweak 12 was Version 0 instead of version 1.
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*Update one tweak for external mirrors fold with holding "lock" button 2 seconds*

26. Folding external both side mirrors with holding “lock” button ( key fob or door handle) 2 seconds (Security access 31347 is required):
(make sure, in the MIB menu “CAR” – “Setting” – "Mirror and wiper settings" – “Fold in when locking” have been selected)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141635-ENG116665-Spiegelverstellung-Funk Spiegelanklappung Modus 
( change “Stored value” {by look command via remote control key} 
To -> 
“New value” {by convenience operation via remote control key}, then click “Do it!” )

This function is good for me. Usually when I parking the car, I don’t want to fold the mirrors, but sometime when I get out the car and find the parking lot is too tight, so now I don’t need go into the car and turn on the ignition manual folding the mirrors, just holding the key fob or door handle “lock” button 2 seconds, the both side mirrors will be folded. And when you unlock the car, the mirrors will be opened automatic.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

for the folding mirrors you must have SEL P, right if vehicle is SEL do not have folding mirrors on ADP changes command will it work, thanks!


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Is there a definitive list out there for Atlas VCDS tweaks or will most things from other MQB vehicles work?
> 
> I did the needle sweep and fuel remaining...
> 
> ...


I activated fuel remaining with VCDS on our atlas and jetta. Both show up in the driving data, but both area only showing "--". how do I fully activate? Does it just take time?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

kkress said:


> I activated fuel remaining with VCDS on our atlas and jetta. Both show up in the driving data, but both area only showing "--". how do I fully activate? Does it just take time?


Based on what I have seen is that you have drive a bit and it will start showing. This will always show after a fill up.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes, 50 mile from fill up then it will show before that you get --, hope this help. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

SanderAlex said:


> Did someone ever played with tailgate kick to close?
> 
> I have no luck so far.
> 
> ...


HI SanderAlex, 
did you ever got this to work for you? I have a 2019 and was not successful unable to find the Coding_kick and_close function at all.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

kkress said:


> I activated fuel remaining with VCDS on our atlas and jetta. Both show up in the driving data, but both area only showing "--". how do I fully activate? Does it just take time?


It doesn't work for me. I left it on for a month before I deleted it. All it kept showing was --.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> This does not work for the p. side...only the driver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Would have been a nice option too hehe


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

boygirlca said:


> This picture show the "China Teramont" --- Seat Setting function(after did the below VCDS tweak), but for North American Atlas doesn't have this setting( I already tried)
> 
> (36-Seat Mem. Drvr) Long Coding
> Ticked On:
> ...


Thanks. The option pops up in the infotainment system but it doesn't work like you said. Oh well. The easy entry works for me now. It is a nice function to have. Would have been nice if it was for the passenger too hehe


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

*DesertFox* said:


> It doesn't work for me. I left it on for a month before I deleted it. All it kept showing was --.


Eventually mine worked on the Atlas. I'm not sure how long it took but over the last week it was working, few hundred miles. I wasn't as patient on the Jetta and took it off so I'll try that again. 2018 SEL non-P.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Scott Evil said:


> Is there a setting to show which gear the transmission is in? Like D6 or S6, as opposed to M6?


Does anyone have an update to this?


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

boygirlca said:


> 26. Folding external both side mirrors with holding “lock” button ( key fob or door handle) 2 seconds (Security access 31347 is required):
> (make sure, in the MIB menu “CAR” – “Setting” – "Mirror and wiper settings" – “Fold in when locking” have been selected)
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
> ...



Hi Boygirlca...

I didn't mind the auto folding of the mirrors until it became icy outside and having iced snow on the mirrors. WHen it tried to open, you can hear it forcing and cracking he snow.
So this function is more than welcome, especially for winter.

Does it work in parallel with the windows closing while keeping the closing button pressed on the remote ?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Mitch82 said:


> Hi Boygirlca...
> 
> I didn't mind the auto folding of the mirrors until it became icy outside and having iced snow on the mirrors. WHen it tried to open, you can hear it forcing and cracking he snow.
> So this function is more than welcome, especially for winter.
> ...


Yes, it does work.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

is it possible to change button(buttons on steering wheel, car door etc) colors? right now they are whitish, is it possible to change them to red/blue?


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

About the feature of the car auto start-stop that reset automatically everytime you restart the car, right now, we have the option of adding a circuit board that memorize its status and reset it when you restart, or we can change the minimum battery voltage using the VCDS, but we can't use the feature anymore.

First, with the electronic device, how does it react when you change the 4-Motion settings, from snow to road for example.
When you have the feature deactivate on snow, and you switch back to road, it is activating it.
But when it's deactivated on road, and you switch to snow, it keeps its setting.

Also, switching to Offroad deactivate the feature if I remember.


I was wondering if using the VCDS there is a place to change some of the settings for the 4-Motion, like the default on Snow, Road, and Offroad...
Has anyone already looked at it ?


Also, when you are driving on a big snowy day, could be nice to restart with the snow setting. Every time you restart, it goes back to default road mode.
Any clue if using the VCDS we can change this behavior ?

Anyone already looked into it ?


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 10, 2003)

not_so_furious said:


> Just to close the loop on this, I set the above adaptations to "non_blocked" in the 5F module. A lot of them were already set that way. In my brief test drive, it looks like I can now do things like enter GPS destinations and adjust car settings while I'm moving.
> 
> 
> More specifically, these were all the ones that weren't already set to non_blocked:
> ...


I cant seem to make any changes to Adaptations (grayed out) in 5F with my MicroCAN cable, anyone else succesful using this interface cable?
Can I unblock these if I buy an OBD11? Never used one before, do I have to buy credits to unblock these, how much are these credits?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I just enabled the Single Side Parking Light on my wife’s ‘19 SEL this morning using the steps shown below, which I pulled from the Tiguan VCDS thread:










Only problem is that only the front LEDs illuminate when the turn signal stalk is activated. What’s the coding to get the rear LEDs to work too?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

"I just enabled the Single Side Parking Light on my wife’s ‘19 SEL this morning using the steps shown below, which I pulled from the Tiguan VCDS thread:"

Why do you need this?

Do you park in the street overnight?

Will the battery go dead?

There are reflectors on the lens.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*DesertFox* said:


> Why do you need this?
> 
> Do you park in the street overnight?
> 
> ...


Not regularly, but the small handful of times that we’ve parked on a side street with no lighting for a party/gathering it’d be nice to have the street side of the car illuminated. It’s just the LEDs, and you can set the time limit for them to stay on. So no, the battery should be fine. 

Aside from that, it’s a cool function that’s available with VCDS coding. Just need the tail section to come on now.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Not regularly, but the small handful of times that we’ve parked on a side street with no lighting for a party/gathering it’d be nice to have the street side of the car illuminated. It’s just the LEDs, and you can set the time limit for them to stay on. So no, the battery should be fine.
> 
> Aside from that, it’s a cool function that’s available with VCDS coding. Just need the tail section to come on now.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Anybody know a way to keep the led drl at full brightness when the headlights are turned on?

Currently, when the headlights are on, the DRL goes a bit dim and you cant see the nice accent/outline of the DRL anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So I just did the inner brake light enabling via VCDS on a ‘19 SEL. I’ve got a wish list item though. Here’s what the tails look like with just running lights. Pay attention to the matrix style LEDs below the strips:










When the brakes are activated, both the top strips get brighter but only on the OUTER tail assembly do the matrix LEDs change their pattern.










I wonder if the inner tails have additional LEDs on the board to be able to also make this switch?


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

ritwiu said:


> Is that any way to set the "Vent/Recirculate mode" button to stay what driver wanted permanently ? so that I could keep Recirculate Mode all the time.
> 
> Right now, once engine shut off, automatically reset to Vent Mode all the time. I tried with specific driver setting and not working. I have contacted the VW help line already and they said it is what vehicle was designed.


Here you go!

http://forum.obdeleven.com/post/25337/thread


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

walksonair said:


> Since I live in Seattle, I'm thinking of enabling the Comfort Auto Rain Closing ....
> 
> https://sites.google.com/a/naturalnetworks.ca/vw-golf-mk7-vcds-how-to/comfort/auto-rain-closing


I still need to see if it works but here is the translation to OBD Eleven: 

1/ Control Modules
2/ 09 Central Electronics >> Security Access 31347
3/ Adapations >> ZV Komfort
4/ Regenschliessen_ein aus >> Set to active
5/ Regenschliessen_art >> Set to Permanent
6/ Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen >> Set to Active
7/ Save Values
8/ Go back to main 09 Central Electronics
9/ Subsystems >> RLHSS
10/ Long Coding
11/ Byte 00 >> Check Bit 1 >> Check Bit 2
12/ Save Values


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Fogs on with high beams? Anyone gotten this work?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Fogs on with high beams? Anyone gotten this work?


I got it to work.....

In my notes I have the following instructions.....The first one is for Ross-Tech VCDS.

23. Fog-lights are turned-on with high-beam lights (when the left-hand stalk behind the steering wheel is pushed towards the windscreen and the rotary light switch is in "Auto", or "On" position) (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below 4 channel:
ENG116948-ENG116107-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion C 12 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Left high beam} )
ENG116948-ENG116109-Leuchte12NL LB45-Dimmwert CD 12 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} ) (note: LED fog light change to “127”)
ENG116949-ENG116564-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion C 13 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Right high beam} )
ENG116949-ENG116128-Leuchte13NL RB5-Dimmwert CD 13 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} ) (note: LED fog light change to “127”)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fog-lights are turned-on with high-beam lights (when the left-hand stalk behind the steering wheel is pushed towards the windscreen and the rotary light switch is in "Auto", or "On" position) (Security access 31347 is required):

This is only for fog lights on with high beams.

I believe you have to change the light switch to have fogs with parking lights.



1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - enter the access key: 31347,
4). Select “Adaptation -
5). Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion C 12 
change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Left high beam} )
Leuchte12NL LB45- Dimmwert CD 12 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} ) 
6). Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion C 13 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {Right high beam} )
Leuchte13NL RB5- Dimmwert CD 13 
( change “Stored value” {0} to -> “New value” {127} )


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

*Light Assist/High Beam Assist for SE w/ Tech*

Anyone that has gotten the high beam assist to work on their SE w/ Tech, do you have the exact steps that you used to get it to work? I have a mod-friendly dealership that did some VCDS mods for me, all of which were successful except they couldn't get the high beam assist to work. They said if you can find someone that got it to work on their SE w/ Tech, send over exactly what they did and we'll see if we can figure it out.

Here's what I gave them based on instructions found earlier in this thread:

_High Beam Assist

These steps finally worked for me on the SEL. Many Thanks to KarstGeo
->. Turn on High Beam Assist - 
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below channel:
ENG141650-ENG141973-fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung
( change “Stored value” {“AFS Fernlicht ueber AFS"} to -> “New value” {“AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS”}, then click “Do it!” )
6). exit all modules and then go to Module “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist” 
7). Select “Coding - 07”
8). Select “Long Coding Helper”
9). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 21” area,
( change AFS_coding_Light_Assist “Stored value” {no_Light_Assist} to -> “New value” {High_Beam_Assist}
10). Close and Do it!_

*2018 VW Atlas SE w/ Tech

For me, High Beam Assist was a little different from what others have reported earlier.

I had to change this,


Module 9 -> Adaptation
ENG141650-ENG116637-Fern licht_assistent-Menuesteuerung Ferenlichtassisent changed from NOT Present to Present

Module A5 -> Long coding
Changed byte 21 from 00 to 20 (other posts had this listed as byte 2).

module 09 and changed the "fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung" to AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS (was: AFS Fernlicht ueber AFS)

That was mostly previously reported by others, but, seemed slightly off. Also, I had seen instructions to for a 'long coding' change necessary on the central electronics module A9, but when I click that, I get a popup error in VCDS that says there is not any coding information available.

Not sure what that's all about...but I drove it tonight after the changes, and high beam assist seems to work perfectly as expected...way cool. 

JP
*

They got the to this part "module 09 and changed the "fernlicht_assistent-Erweiterte_Fernlichsteurung" to AFS:FLA: Fernlicht ueber AFS (was: AFS Fernlicht ueber AFS)" and said they couldn't figure that out/couldn't get any further than that.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Jmbbabson said:


> Anyone that has gotten the high beam assist to work on their SE w/ Tech, do you have the exact steps that you used to get it to work? I have a mod-friendly dealership that did some VCDS mods for me, all of which were successful except they couldn't get the high beam assist to work. They said if you can find someone that got it to work on their SE w/ Tech, send over exactly what they did and we'll see if we can figure it out.
> 
> Here's what I gave them based on instructions found earlier in this thread:
> 
> ...


I've done it on my SEL (it works the same on the SE wT b/c you just need the f. camera. You likely will need to do a reset on the lighting through the infotainment system. To operate, you push the high beam stalk forward and leave it there. You will get a symbol on the dash (high beam symbol with an "A" on it).


Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 
Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 
Old value: no_Light_Assist
New value: High_Beam_Assist


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's my master list of tweaks, in OBDEleven but should be no different using VCDS:

Auto lock when exit

Adaptation
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Name: internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1
Values: 
passive_exit_door_slam_lock: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 23128 km
Date: 2019-04-24 22:05

Long coding
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Values: 
easy_close: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 23128 km
Date: 2019-04-24 22:04

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptive lane tracking

Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
Point_of_intervention: 
Old value: late
New value: early (setting via menu)
Mileage: 18683 km
Date: 2018-12-28 11:11

---------------------------------------------------------------
5 brake light + all brake lights to full intensity

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte21BR RC8
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 21: 
Old value: 100
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:58

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte20BR LA71
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 20: 
Old value: 100
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:57

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 24: 
Old value: 0
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:28

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values: 
Lichtfunktion C 24: 
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Bremslicht
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:28

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 23: 
Old value: 0
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:27

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values: 
Lichtfunktion C 23: 
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Bremslicht
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:27

---------------------------------------------------------------
DRLs on/off in menu

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Aussenlicht_Front
Values: 
Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 17665 km
Date: 2018-12-16 16:02

---------------------------------------------------------------
Turn off seat belt warning

Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Deactivate seat belt warning
Values: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 17665 km
Date: 2018-12-16 15:59

---------------------------------------------------------------
Windows down after door open/ignition off

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: ZV Komfort
Values: 
Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen: 
Old value: active
New value: not active
Mileage: 17665 km
Date: 2018-12-16 15:59

---------------------------------------------------------------
Driving school display

Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
Values: 
menu_display_driving_school: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
menu_display_driving_school_over_threshold_high: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 17261 km
Date: 2018-11-28 22:17

---------------------------------------------------------------
Linear throttle (not sure this is really doing anything)

Adaptation
Control unit: 44 Steering Assistance
Name: Driving profile switchover
Values: 
Old value: Incremental, controlled over time
New value: Direct, controlled over threshold value
Mileage: 15799 km
Date: 2018-10-24 07:31

---------------------------------------------------------------
Easy entry drivers seat

Long coding
Control unit: 36 Seat Adjustment Driver Side
Values: 
Easy_Entry_front: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 11547 km
Date: 2018-08-03 11:19

---------------------------------------------------------------
Unlock menus while driving

Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Locked menu contents
Values: 
FB_PHONE_5: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_12: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_CAR_2: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_13: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_14: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_TUNER_6: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_NAV_6: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_45: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_47: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_CAR_11: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_5: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_5: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_10: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_TUNER_3: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_NAV_21: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_10: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_TUNER_7: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_19: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_11: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_3: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_NAV_0: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_CAR_3: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_18: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_CAR_0: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_PHONE_6: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_CAR_12: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_1: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_13: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_46: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_12: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_9: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_22: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_CAR_7: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_2: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_15: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_44: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_11: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_TUNER_5: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_TUNER_4: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_9: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_NAV_4: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_PHONE_4: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_4: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_0: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_PHONE_0: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_NAV_9: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_PHONE_7: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MISC_20: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
FB_MEDIA_8: 
Old value: blocked
New value: non_blocked
Mileage: 10221 km
Date: 2018-07-03 17:32

---------------------------------------------------------------
Comfort opening/closing from remote

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: ZV Komfort
Values: 
Funk Komfort oeffnen: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Funk Komfort schliessen: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 8901 km
Date: 2018-06-11 19:56

Comfort opening sunroof slide vs. tilt

Adaptation
Control unit: CA Sunroof
Name: Komfortfunktionen
Values: 
Target position for comfort opening: 
Old value: Tilt out posi.
New value: Slid.position
Mileage: 10188 km
Date: 2018-07-02 22:39

---------------------------------------------------------------
Change boot screen on infotainment unit to R Line

Long coding
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Values: 
byte_18_Screenings: 
Old value: 0
New value: 6
Mileage: 4528 km
Date: 2018-03-20 22:24

---------------------------------------------------------------
Change fade out rate for cornering lights

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Static AFS light
Values: 
Abdimmgeschwindigkeit: 
Old value: 50.0 %/s
New value: 125.0 %/s
Mileage: 4498 km
Date: 2018-03-20 06:19

---------------------------------------------------------------
Change background of dash (non-digital) to carbon fiber
Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Display depiction
Values: 
Old value: Version 1
New value: Version 3
Mileage: 4375 km
Date: 2018-03-16 20:41

---------------------------------------------------------------
Offroad menu (vehicle with no nav)

Adaptation
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Name: Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
Values: 
menu_display_compass: 
Old value: activated
New value: Not activated
menu_display_compass_over_threshold_high: 
Old value: activated
New value: Not activated
Mileage: 4375 km
Date: 2018-03-16 20:41

Long coding
Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
Values: 
byte_24_Navigation_System: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 18222 km
Date: 2018-12-21 16:05

---------------------------------------------------------------
Auto high beams

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 
Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 
Old value: no_Light_Assist
New value: High_Beam_Assist
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Front tear drop wipe

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Front_wiper
Values: 
Traenenwischen Front Status: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 3136 km
Date: 2018-02-28 02:00

---------------------------------------------------------------
Comfort blinker

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
Values: 
Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen: 
Old value: 3
New value: 4
Mileage: 2988 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Rear tear drop wipe

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Rear Window Wiper
Values: 
Heckwischer Weiterlauf: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fan speed displayed in auto

Long coding
Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
Values: 
Blower display in auto operation: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Gallons of gas to full

Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Volume to be replenished: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-26 12:36

---------------------------------------------------------------
Gauge sweep

Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Staging: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 2921 km
Date: 2018-02-26 12:36

---------------------------------------------------------------
Compass

Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Navigation / compass: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 2920 km
Date: 2018-02-26 12:36


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

^^^^^ Perfect!!! This should be pinned to the front! Thanks for assembling the list!

Is it possible to stop the DRL's from dimming when the headlights are activated? I saw a coding that allows for turning off the dim when turn signals are activated, but I'd also like to turn off the dim when the headlights are on. Thanks!


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

The Auto lock when exit required security code, where can I find the code?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Should be the one at the top of the list that pops up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

KarstGeo said:


> Should be the one at the top of the list that pops up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I tried all the numbers in the list and none of them work. I wonder if the codes are different for each car?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

These have been the 2 that always work for me:

31347
20103


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

turbocharge20v said:


> I tried all the numbers in the list and none of them work. I wonder if the codes are different for each car?


It's 19249 - went crazy looking for it.


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

KarstGeo said:


> These have been the 2 that always work for me:
> 
> 31347
> *20103*


YES! 20103 work for me. Thanks KarstGeo


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

turbocharge20v said:


> YES! 20103 work for me. Thanks KarstGeo


Great news.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So the below was posted over in the Tiguan forum VCDS thread regarding those outer LEDs on the sides of the tail lights:



Triple6 said:


> If you want to turn them off all together
> ENG116952 ENG116181 Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimmwert AB 16. Change from 127 to 0. This will turn off the right, side 3LED light on the rears.
> ENG116952 ENG116200 Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 Dimmwert AB. Change from 127 to 0. This will turn off the left, side 3LED light on the rears.


In Europe these aren’t even part of the tail light. US spec any car ever has some sort of light on the side of the tail light. After shutting them off on my 2018 Tiguan I figured the same exact light # would do the same for my wife’s Atlas but it didn’t turn off the right LEDs, nor was it at an original value of 127. Instead it was the top outer upper running light bar and was at an original value of 10. I then just typed “dimmwert ab” into the search and tried going down the list of anything with an original value of 127 and switch it to 0 and couldn’t find the right one. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

questions!!

1)what does the inner brake light mod do?

2)what trim do I need for the driver side entry memory seat to work?? I have an SE and it doesnt let me connect to channel 36.

3)is it possible to brighten the DRL? or keep it on at all times


thanks!! appreciate all the work from yall finding this stuff.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> questions!!
> 
> 1)what does the inner brake light mod do?
> 
> ...


1) Current/stock set up is the outer portion of the tails act as brake lights. This mod engages the inner portion on the tailgate as well.
2) SEL and up for memory seats. You can't enable this if you don't have the hardware.
3) DRL questions - no clue.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Traffic Sign Recognition, Reverting back*

I tried this mod but it never worked for me. It worked on the Golf R though. Anyways, I went ahead and retraced my steps but now, the SPEED LIMIT SIgns doesn't show up in the Nav anymore. Do anybody know what I missed? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone got the WLAN working?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

shijmus said:


> Anyone got the WLAN working?


yes, it is not a hotspot per se if that is what you are trying to figure out. What I do is make my cell phone as a hotspot and then connect the VW WLAN to your phone. I have the tablets connect through media connect. You can control the tablets trough the infotainment. Here is the link for the set-up

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...iversal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

*Auto lock when exit*

looking for a setting that will delay Auto lock when exit to 5,10,30 secs. I wonder if it's even possible to program.

Thanks.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Need VCDS Coding to delay Auto Locking on Exlt*



turbocharge20v said:


> looking for a setting that will delay Auto lock when exit to 5,10,30 secs. I wonder if it's even possible to program.
> 
> Thanks.


I to have been searching for this coding - I like the Auto Locking on exit, but it's just to quick.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*VCDS Coding-out all Rear (red) Tail Lights during Leaving/Coming Home Activation...*

Unusual I know, but I want to code-out all the red taillights during Leaving/Coming Home activation. I’ve already changed from Headlights to Fogs and added the Backup Lights during Leaving/Coming Home to get a lower-profile white-light effect around the car, Here’s where I’m stumped: I also want to eliminate all the red lighting produced by the tail lights (just during the Leaving/Coming Home activation). I am sure there is a lighting channel and command option for each of the taillights that would do this, but I need some help with coding this…

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*VCDS Leuchte Coding Front Headlight Assembly*

Can someone help identify the Leuche codes assigned to the Atlas' front Headlight Assembly; specifically, the DRLs/Turn Signal Flashers (I'm referring to the front DRLs that automatically turn off when the turn signal is activated)? I've looked at the 09 Cent Elect adpmap; the likely candidates are below...but they are all coded not active.

I'm trying to code the DLR's to dim instead of completely turning off, but I'm not sure I've identified the correct lights.


Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lasttyp 2 - not active
Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lasttyp 3 - not active
Leuchte4TFL LB4-Lasttyp 4 - not active
Leuchte5TFL RB32-Lasttyp 5 - not active










Any help, please...


TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*VCDS - How to delay autolock?*



turbocharge20v said:


> looking for a setting that will delay Auto lock when exit to 5,10,30 secs. I wonder if it's even possible to program.
> 
> Thanks.


Great question - it's a little too quick for me as well.

TW


----------



## darock8566 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Future tweaks i guess you can say*

Hi all, been out of a VW for long time and now I'm back with an Atlas as my family has grown. Got a 19 SE W/Tech & 4Motion, read this whole thread few times and ordered a Ross Tech Hex V2 to do a few things. These are the ones I'm looking at and wondering if these will work on my vehicle. Thanks in advance for all these tips. 

1. Open and close windows with key fob (Security access 31347 is required):

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to the end and find the below 2 channels:
ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen 
ENG141681-ENG116651-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort schliessen 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

2. Gauge needle sweep when ignition on:

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 1” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 0” selection

3. Using keyfob to lock and unlock the car with car engine running (Security access 31347 is required):

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list about 95% and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141651-ENG115754-ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

4. Turn on adaptive lane tracking function:

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 14” area, then select the “Bit 5-7” @ “80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)” 
( change “Stored value” {40 Point of Intervention: late} to -> “New value” {80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)}

5. Turn on front wiper tear drop wipe function (Security access 31347 is required):

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below channel:
ENG141682-ENG116618-Front_wiper-Traenenwischen Front Status 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). go “CAR” – “Setting” – "factory settings" – “mirrors and wipers” then reset it.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Headlight/DRL/Turn Signal VCDS Coding Possibilities*

I’m hoping to learn from the group how the Atlas front headlights might be re-coded; specifically, the DRLs that go out completely when the turn signal is activated. I know all about the Federal regulations on DRLs, so no lectures please. Let’s just explore the coding possibilities from an academic perspective…

My question, how can the DRLs be re-coded to stay on during signal activation; or better yet, dimmed DRL’s during the turn signal cycle?

My understanding is the High Beam, DRL, Parking light and Side Marker functions are all assigned to Leuchte8FL LB39 on the left and Leuchte9FL RB2 on the right – which appear to be unique; on other models, these functions are assigned to separate lights. The only remaining function, Low Beam, is singularly assigned to Leuchte6ABL LC5 (Left) and Leuchte7ABL RB1 (Right).

Factory Headlight Assembly/Functions:








Interestingly, Leuchte8FL LB39 (Left) and Leuchte9FL RB2 (Right) are the only exterior lights on the Atlas coded with Light function (Lichtfunktion) “Versorgungsbedarf der LCM Module”; but I digress. I’ve reaching out to the community on this before and got crickets. So please, if anyone has any knowledge or experience coding Leuchte8FL and Leuchte9FL on the Atlas, please share...

Factory Coding Leuchte8FL LB39/Leuchte9FL RB2:










TW


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

I would be also interested in this, in Europe side marker lights are not permited. Some rumors are saying you need to take apart the light and cut the wires some that should be possible due to Teramont model in China/Russia which does not include this light.


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

I have a 2019 SEL R-Line with the newer Digital Cockpit.

Has anyone been able to do tweaks to the gauge cluster with vagcom yet? I've seen a lot done to the old style digital cockpit, but none to the newer one yet. I really want to change the boring gauges. 










This is the Jetta's for an example 









(stole both pics from another post for examples)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I tried this traffic recogniition mod but it never worked for me. It worked on the Golf R though. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9109361-Traffic-Sign-Assist-works-on-2018-R-in-NA

Anyways, I went ahead and retraced my steps but now, the SPEED LIMIT SIgns doesn't show up in the Nav anymore. Do anybody know what I missed? Any help is appreciated. If not, can you guys just at least confirmed whether the SPEED LIMIT comes up in the main display of the NAV? Ijust cannot remember


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> I tried this traffic recogniition mod but it never worked for me. It worked on the Golf R though. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9109361-Traffic-Sign-Assist-works-on-2018-R-in-NA
> 
> Anyways, I went ahead and retraced my steps but now, the SPEED LIMIT SIgns doesn't show up in the Nav anymore. Do anybody know what I missed? Any help is appreciated. If not, can you guys just at least confirmed whether the SPEED LIMIT comes up in the main display of the NAV? Ijust cannot remember


TablaRasa: Yes, the U.S. road signs should be seen on the Infotainment/NAV screen. Try retracing your coding/adaptations steps in your log files. I usually open my logs in a spreadsheet and sort the modules in date/time sequence to see what I did. Anyway, I hope you get it worked-out or at least returned to normal. Keep us updated.

TW


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Has anyone who has done the "linear acceleration" modification actually noticed a difference? For me, the way the Atlas transmission shifts is the only real flaw I see in the vehicle. I find myself flipping to the tiptronic to shift gears 1-4 and then flip back to automatic. It's kind of annoying.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Tim K said:


> Has anyone who has done the "linear acceleration" modification actually noticed a difference? For me, the way the Atlas transmission shifts is the only real flaw I see in the vehicle. I find myself flipping to the tiptronic to shift gears 1-4 and then flip back to automatic. It's kind of annoying.


Complete BS. See my lengthy write-up on this topic here:


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...rottle-tweak-amp-quot-it-ain-t-what-you-think!


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Digital Cockpit Graphics*

Chucka: Not sure about the new Digital Cockpit's adaptation channels, but on my MY19 I was able to improve the cockpit graphics with the following adaptations...several options are available; just tried them all before choosing...

17 Instruments:

> IDE02489-Display depiction > Version 3
> ENG153766-Tube_version > variant_1

TW


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Chucka: Not sure about the new Digital Cockpit's adaptation channels, but on my MY19 I was able to improve the cockpit graphics with the following adaptations...several options are available; just tried them all before choosing...
> 
> 17 Instruments:
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> Can you post a picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here’s what mine looks like


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Complete BS. See my lengthy write-up on this topic here:
> 
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...rottle-tweak-amp-quot-it-ain-t-what-you-think!


KarstGeo: I'm still not very confident in some of the VCDS mods I’ve made, but I did feel the Atlas’ take-off acceleration (from a stop) was a bit herky-jerky, for lack of a better word. So I tried several mods hoping for improvement, including the Direct Throttle tweak. I think there is improvement (but that could all be in my mind). I’m not a technician and still very new at this, but based on your experience and knowledge, are any of these mods effective in improving initial acceleration and reduced breaking?

Dynamic Starting Assist
03 ABS Brakes > channel IDE04871-Dynamic starting assist > Early

Expanded Electronic Differential Lock
03 ABS Brakes > channel IDE05286-Expanded electronic differential lock > Strong

Hill Hold Assist Adjustment 
03 ABS Brakes > channel MAS02138-Hill-start assistant > Early

Throttle Response Adjustment
44 Steering Assist > channel IDE06419-Driving profile switchover > Direct: controlled over threshold value

Finally, regarding the break system itself, I’ve also tried adjusting the Brake Disk Drying setting from Medium (default) to Weak, but the adaptation will not take. The new setting is accepted by VCDS, but does not actually change…any ideas on this?

03 ABS Brakes > IDE04456-Brake disk drying > Option: not enabled, weak, medium, strong

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> Can you post a picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure photos are all ready out there for MY18-19 - try searching the web a little more. It would require me to connect my VCDS system, change my settings to display the various options to take the photos - sorry, but NO. Besides, they won't be the same designs as those on the new Digital Cockpit anyway. Why don't you connect your VCDS and do it for yourself?

TW

P.S. Here's my photo of Version 3/variant_1


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm sure photos are all ready out there for MY18-19 - try searching the web a little more. It would require me to connect my VCDS system, change my settings to display the various options to take the photos - sorry, but NO. Besides, they won't be the same designs as those on the new Digital Cockpit anyway. Why don't you connect your VCDS and do it for yourself?
> 
> TW


OBDeleven is what I use and waiting for the new one as the one I had fell and didn’t notice it and drove over it. I am looking into VCDS for mobile. Just can’t find enough talk about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> OBDeleven is what I use and waiting for the new one as the one I had fell and didn’t notice it and drove over it. I am looking into VCDS for mobile. Just can’t find enough talk about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see - checkout the Ross-Tech forum https://forums.ross-tech.com/forum.php

TW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> KarstGeo: I'm still not very confident in some of the VCDS mods I’ve made, but I did feel the Atlas’ take-off acceleration (from a stop) was a bit herky-jerky, for lack of a better word. So I tried several mods hoping for improvement, including the Direct Throttle tweak. I think there is improvement (but that could all be in my mind). I’m not a technician and still very new at this, but based on your experience and knowledge, are any of these mods effective in improving initial acceleration and reduced breaking?
> 
> Dynamic Starting Assist
> 03 ABS Brakes > channel IDE04871-Dynamic starting assist > Early
> ...


I will say that the throttle one is 100% placebo/in your head based on all the work I did on this.

The expanded differential one is supposed to help with hard cornering, nothing to do with throttle. The vehicle uses the front brakes to help (effectively acting like a limited slip diff) - no impact on throttle. I wouldn't mess with this one on the Atlas and would leave it set to "standard".

Hill hold assist isn't going to help out - it is just changing how long it holds you before it starts to roll forward (or backward).

Dynamic starting assist. Interesting as I'm not familiar with this one but read on it here - doesn't look like this is going to do a thing and I haven't looked to see if we even have this option to change. Would be cool to step on the gas and have it take off the parking brake!

On the brake drying - I wouldn't mess with this one either unless for some reason you are operating in incredibly wet conditions.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> I will say that the throttle one is 100% placebo/in your head based on all the work I did on this.
> 
> The expanded differential one is supposed to help with hard cornering, nothing to do with throttle. The vehicle uses the front brakes to help (effectively acting like a limited slip diff) - no impact on throttle. I wouldn't mess with this one on the Atlas and would leave it set to "standard".
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion KarstGeo. I've read a great deal about each of these functional modifications and I do believe, as many do who take their cars to the track, that these mods all improve vehicle responsiveness and reduce passive braking for the better; but like I said, I'm not a technician. One of these days, I'll do some of my own performance testing and report back to the group.

TW


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm sure photos are all ready out there for MY18-19 - try searching the web a little more. It would require me to connect my VCDS system, change my settings to display the various options to take the photos - sorry, but NO. Besides, they won't be the same designs as those on the new Digital Cockpit anyway. Why don't you connect your VCDS and do it for yourself?
> 
> TW
> 
> P.S. Here's my photo of Version 3/variant_1



These are the 4 cockpit designs (not including e golf) from the original 12" cockpit:

Arteon









Golf R









Tiguan









Atlas










Only Atlas and Tiguan displays have the classic needles. The Arteon is the only one that gets this cockpit in the US currently. The R is dead for now and the Atlas/Tiguan got the smaller Jetta cockpit as of 2019.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Traffic Sign Recognition (TSR) MY18/19 Atlas (MQB)*

Has anyone got this to work or knows how?

Using VCDS, I've tried coding, un-coding, re-coding, switching individual setting, rebooting, etc; just can’t get Traffic Sign Recognition (TSR) to work. All I get is “Error - Dynamic road sign display” and “No road signs available” messages on the digital cockpit display - so I restored the original coding. But now, like others have written, the Speed Limit Signs are now missing from the main Nav screen. I have the 3Q0-980-654-A camera installed in my Atlas SEL, the same setup others MQB posters have said works; but so far, not for me, maybe someone has the solution or will share their scans of a working system. Here’s what I tried…

Address 5F Adaptations:
1. Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 (activated)
2. Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification (activated)
3. Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high – (activated and not activated)

Address 5F Long Coding:
4. Byte 24, Bit 6 >byte_24_ vza,0=not activated / 1=activated (activated and not activated)

Address A5 Long Coding:
5. Security Code 20103 >Byte 16, Bit 4 >VZE,0=not coded*/ 1=coded (coded and not coded)

Address 17 Long Coding:
6. Byte 5, Bit 2 >Road sign detection.Yes (activated and not activated)

Address A5 Adaptation:
7. Road sign detection fusion mode > “Road sign detection” and “Road sign fusion”

8. Reboot, reboot, reboot...

Thank you everyone, I do appreciate your input. I’ll be sure to post any updates going forward.

TW

P.S. What’s the solution for getting the original traffic signs back on the main display…anybody?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Has anyone got this to work or knows how?
> 
> Using VCDS, I've tried coding, un-coding, re-coding, switching individual setting, rebooting, etc; just can’t get Traffic Sign Recognition (TSR) to work. All I get is “Error - Dynamic road sign display” and “No road signs available” messages on the digital cockpit display - so I restored the original coding. But now, like others have written, the Speed Limit Signs are now missing from the main Nav screen. I have the 3Q0-980-654-A camera installed in my Atlas SEL, the same setup others MQB posters have said works; but so far, not for me, maybe someone has the solution or will share their scans of a working system. Here’s what I tried…
> 
> ...


I would love to know how to get it too. Look at below and it seems that there are lot more codings which he didn’t talk about. I have been looking to find what he had but couldn’t yet.

https://youtu.be/RmDLFoh4lOE



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

buccad said:


> Here’s what mine looks like


Thanks!! 

It's funny how I ask if anyone has changed the newer style digital cockpit and everyone other than you post pics of the older style. :laugh:


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> I would love to know how to get it too. Look at below and it seems that there are lot more codings which he didn’t talk about. I have been looking to find what he had but couldn’t yet.
> 
> https://youtu.be/RmDLFoh4lOE
> 
> ...


I actually watch it and the coding is not up to date...but thanks for the help.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Where did you get this diagram? I'm trying to put in the euro tail lights in my Arteon and I need to know what adaptation does what function. Thank you, this would be super helpful!

Factory Headlight Assembly/Functions:








Interestingly, Leuchte8FL LB39 (Left) and Leuchte9FL RB2 (Right) are the only exterior lights on the Atlas coded with Light function (Lichtfunktion) “Versorgungsbedarf der LCM Module”; but I digress. I’ve reaching out to the community on this before and got crickets. So please, if anyone has any knowledge or experience coding Leuchte8FL and Leuchte9FL on the Atlas, please share...

Factory Coding Leuchte8FL LB39/Leuchte9FL RB2:










TW[/QUOTE]


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Guys, in order to get the road sign info, at the end of the coding, you need to reset the headunit. Then restart the car and drive it until it finds a sign. We played around with this on the art forum and got it working even after it said not available.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

buccad said:


> Here’s what mine looks like


Yeah that's the Jetta layout. This new system apparently has two layouts. Atlas/Tiguan, and Jetta.


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Yeah that's the Jetta layout. This new system apparently has two layouts. Atlas/Tiguan, and Jetta.


There’s also this style in yellow


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Where did you get this diagram? I'm trying to put in the euro tail lights in my Arteon and I need to know what adaptation does what function. Thank you, this would be super helpful!
> 
> Factory Headlight Assembly/Functions:
> 
> ...


The Headlight image is from an Atlas sales brochure. I created the light mapping chart from my 09 Cent. Elect. adpmap scan (VCDS)

TW


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jyoung8607 said:


> I've played with TSR before. It can be made to sort-of work, but not really.
> 
> You do lose the speed limit sign in the nav, which is unfortunate because I was hoping to have the best of both worlds. You can get sign recognition in the cluster, shown in the Euro sign style. Unfortunately that's not just cosmetic, it actually thinks that's the speed limit in kmh. You can confirm that by trying out the speed limit warning feature, which will then start warning you when you exceed that speed in kmh not mph. You also get those annoying warnings in the instrument cluster about sign recognition being limited.
> 
> ...





TablaRasa said:


> I tried this mod but it never worked for me. It worked on the Golf R though. Anyways, I went ahead and retraced my steps but now, the SPEED LIMIT SIgns doesn't show up in the Nav anymore. Do anybody know what I missed? Any help is appreciated.





TWs/VW said:


> Has anyone got this to work or knows how?
> 
> Using VCDS, I've tried coding, un-coding, re-coding, switching individual setting, rebooting, etc; just can’t get Traffic Sign Recognition (TSR) to work. All I get is “Error - Dynamic road sign display” and “No road signs available” messages on the digital cockpit display - so I restored the original coding. But now, like others have written, the Speed Limit Signs are now missing from the main Nav screen. I have the 3Q0-980-654-A camera installed in my Atlas SEL, the same setup others MQB posters have said works; but so far, not for me, maybe someone has the solution or will share their scans of a working system. Here’s what I tried…
> 
> ...



I got it working on my Arteon using OBD eleven. 

Need to make the 2 adaptations to 5F, code 1 thing in 17, and code 2 things in A5. Then reset system, wait a little and go for a drive. 

While the limit warning doesn't work properly (it goes off at speed limit no matter what you set) and you get the system limited warning, it has worked properly with the road signs in the neighborhood and on the highway in mph. It even highlights school zones and crossings when looking in the MFD versus on the top next to the time. 




























Here's the thread with some info, not sure if it'll be the same for the atlas:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113733099&viewfull=1#post113733099


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Reversing TSR Coding/Adaptaions*



TablaRasa said:


> I tried this mod but it never worked for me. It worked on the Golf R though. Anyways, I went ahead and retraced my steps but now, the SPEED LIMIT SIgns doesn't show up in the Nav anymore. Do anybody know what I missed? Any help is appreciated.


TablaRasa: I hope you were able to resolve this. I had the same problem when I reversed the process. I was able to get the Speed signs back immediately by copying and re-entering the Long code sequences for Address 17, 5F and A5 from the last Scan (txt file) done prior to the TSR coding. I had to undo the adaptations done in Address 5F individually. I really don’t think the order or sequence matters. Afterword, I held the reset on the infotainment system until it turned off and back on. Scanned the vehicle again, cleared the faults, switched off the ignition, exited the vehicle (w/key fob) and after driving a short distance, it worked.

TW


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> TablaRasa: I hope you were able to resolve this. I had the same problem when I reversed the process. I was able to get the Speed signs back immediately by copying and re-entering the Long code sequences for Address 17, 5F and A5 from the last Scan (txt file) done prior to the TSR coding. I had to undo the adaptations done in Address 5F individually. I really don’t think the order or sequence matters. Afterword, I held the reset on the infotainment system until it turned off and back on. Scanned the vehicle again, cleared the faults, switched off the ignition, exited the vehicle (w/key fob) and after driving a short distance, it worked.
> 
> TW


 I have not yet. I was able to correct though the problems I had with the Nav not being available and the Atlas images missing in the park pilot and vehicle status. Would you be able to share the long coding for each address with me so I may copy/reference? Really would appreciate it stupid me accidentally didn't copy the original coding


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> I have not yet. I was able to correct though the problems I had with the Nav not being available and the Atlas images missing in the park pilot and vehicle status. Would you be able to share the long coding for each address with me so I may copy/reference? Really would appreciate it stupid me accidentally didn't copy the original coding


Here's the long coding of my ECUs before I tried the TSR tweak, *yours may not be the same*; I had previously coded in other tweaks that remain in the coding. It would be much safer for you to use your prior ECU's coding to retain your working mods - *proceed at your own risk*. The asterisk indicates the original factory state of each Byte/Bit before applying the TSR coding/adaptation. After the long coding is reversed you will still need to ensure the adaptations to 5F are also returned to their factory state - this must be done individually in Adaptations...Good Luck.

TW

'19 Atlas SEL-R

Address 17 - Instruments:
Byte 5, Bit 2 >Road sign detection.Yes (not activated* / activated)
0BA40F1D6F88CF0502886B0B50010000A0000000 (Factory Coding)
0BA40F1D6F88CF050288*7*B0B50010000A0000000 (w/Display Refuel Quantity)

Address 5F - Information Electr.
Byte 24, Bit 6 >byte_24_ vza,0=not activated / 1=activated*
02140602FF00000051220001001808001F0506E401200405CE (Factory Coding)
02140602FF00000051220001001808001F0506E401200405CE (no change)

Address A5 - Frt Sens. Drv. Assist
Security Code 20103 >Byte 16, Bit 4 >VZE,0=not coded*/ 1=coded
0004010600010201002213558150490084000E200100 (Factory Coding)
0004010600010201002213558150*8*90084000E2001*2*0 (w/Lane Assist-80 Point_of_intervention,early (setting via menu))

Address 5F - Information Electr. (Adaptations)
Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification (not activated*)
Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high (not activated*)
Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 (not activated*)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> Here's the long coding of my ECUs before I tried the TSR tweak, *yours may not be the same*; I had previously coded in other tweaks that remain in the coding. It would be much safer for you to use your prior ECU's coding to retain your working mods - *proceed at your own risk*. The asterisk indicates the original factory state of each Byte/Bit before applying the TSR coding/adaptation. After the long coding is reversed you will still need to ensure the adaptations to 5F are also returned to their factory state - this must be done individually in Adaptations...Good Luck.
> 
> TW
> 
> ...


Much appreciated!!! I will try this. Weird right now that I am having a hard time to properly reboot the system. Not sure why


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Using VCDS Adv. Meas. Values on Atlas*

I am getting prepared (with tools and knowledge) to change the trans fluid and wanted to understand how to access the trans temperature via VCDS to properly check the fill level. My first attempt at measuring the Trans temp failed (using Value Blocks) and the Ross-Tech forum gave me this answer as to why. Hopefully posting the info will saving you 3 hours and frustration solving the same problem:

Answer from Ross-Tech forum: “Most modules in MQB cars use the UDS protocol and UDS no longer has measuring value BLOCKS. You have to use the *Adv. Meas. Values* [with VCDS] and select individual values rather than using number blocks like the older KWP protocol does. You will find the same issue in the engine computer and most other modules in your Atlas”.

Therefore, I suggest following the below steps to access the approx. 290 different systems in the Atlas via VCDS.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*FeC/SWaP Installed & Supported but Not Installed - Atlas*

I had a look at the Infotainment system’s Setup Screen and noted the following FeC/SWaP codes (Feature enabling Code/SoftWare as Product). I've been able to identify most (I think) from what others have posted on the web, but some are a mystery. Just wondering what other Atlas owners have listed and if anyone can identify the unknown codes...

TW

FeC/SWaP

Installed codes
00040100 Navigation
09410006 ???????????????
00070200 SDS for Nav
00050000 Bluetooth
00030000 AMI (USB Enable)
00060100 Vehicle Data Interface
00060300 Mirror Link
00060800 Apple Carplay
00060900 Google Automotive Link
00060200 Infotainment Control

Supported codes (Not Installed)
00060b00 ???????????????
00070400 ???????????????


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all. I wanted to check the steps to get Traffic Sign Recognition activated. Are the following steps correct?

Instructions for Dynamic Road Sign Recognition
1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
4. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
5. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Go Back

8. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6

9. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4

12. Go into Module 17 Instruments
13. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2

14. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
15. Security Access – Access Code 20103
16. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection. The original is Road Sign Fusion

17. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

RedObsidian said:


> Hi all. I wanted to check the steps to get Traffic Sign Recognition activated. Are the following steps correct?
> 
> Instructions for Dynamic Road Sign Recognition
> 1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> ...


RedObsidian: The coding/adaptations appear correct; however, no one so far has been able to get this working on the Atlas. I've spent many hours on this myself and have concluded that the Atlas image processor just isn't capable. Now, I'm not saying it's impossible, but it probably requires flashing the ECU, which is something VCDS can't do. I'd love to be proven wrong, so please let us know how you do. Please backup your original long coding (scans), in case it becomes necessary to reverse the process - friendly advice.

TW

Address 5F - Information Electr.
channel ENG122229-ENG117754-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 >not activated* (>activated)
channel ENG122227-ENG117636-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification >not activated* (>activated)
channel ENG122227-ENG117638-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high >not activated* (>activated)

Address 5F - Information Electr.
Byte 24, Bit 6 >byte_24_ vza,0=not activated / 1=activated* (should already be 1=activated)

Address A5 - Frt Sens. Drv. Assist
Security Code 20103 >Byte 16, Bit 4 >VZE,0=not coded*/ 1=coded (>1=coded)

Address 17 - Instruments
Byte 5, Bit 2 >Road sign detection.Yes (not activated* / activated) (>activated)

Address A5 - Frt Sens. Drv. Assist
Security Code 20103 >channel IDE04733-Road sign detection fusion mode >Road sign fusion* (>change to Road sign detection)


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Cheers TWs/VW, I'll give it go and report back


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TWs/VW said:


> I had a look at the Infotainment system’s Setup Screen and noted the following FeC/SWaP codes (Feature enabling Code/SoftWare as Product). I've been able to identify most (I think) from what others have posted on the web, but some are a mystery. Just wondering what other Atlas owners have listed and if anyone can identify the unknown codes...
> 
> TW
> 
> ...



00070400 IS for driver voice booster ...helpful with VAN or 7 seat car, so people can hear you in the back through the speakers. 00060400 is for the performance monitor (like the off-road display but for performance). I think 09410006 is the WLAN system, and 00060200 is Media Control which uses WLAN. I am trying to activate those Swap codes on my arteon to activate the embedded WLAN. Right now I have it coded, but the WLAN menu is grayed out, and under the swap codes 00060200 is in supported, not installed.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

ice4life said:


> 00070400 IS for driver voice booster ...helpful with VAN or 7 seat car, so people can hear you in the back through the speakers. .


Where did you find this? I tried to locate the feature in OBDeleven to no avail. Can you offer any tips/guidance?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*FeC 00060b00 - What is it?*

Thank you for that. I wonder what that Electronic voice amplification SWaP looks like when installed; is it a menu controlled, automatic, does it use the overhead mic?

Anyway, I think someone changed my original post, the second FeC I listed that's supported, but not installed is not 00060400, it's "00060b00". No one seems to know what this refers to.

TW

Supported codes (Not Installed)
00060b00 ???????????????
00070400 ??????????????? "Electronic voice amplification" allows easy communication with back-seat passengers


----------



## sfarah (Oct 21, 2019)

*Traffic Sign Recognition for Atlas*

Have you had any luck o this? I have the same problem. I tried the coding for TSR and no go on the Atlas. They have the same equipment, why doesn tit work on the Atlas? 

I as well found another coding used for the vw T-roc (with OBD eleven) but that one didn't work neither. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnBqikSWlUw

If you got this to work please let me know.


----------



## sfarah (Oct 21, 2019)

I tried this coding (OBDEleven) for Traffic sign recognition and it didn't work for ATLAS. It seems to work for VW T-ROC:

1. Go to Module A5 (Front Sensors ...) 
2. Click on Extended Coding
3. Press the button at the top right which displays a'0' and '1' to see it Bytes 
Each Byte has 8 bits (from 0 to 7 included) 
4. Press the right arrow down until you reach Byte 16
5. Inside Byte 16 activate bit 4 and do not modify the rest 
6 Press the Validate button 
7. Exit Module A5 and enter Module 5F
8. Click on Adaptation
9. Search for Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
10. Enter menu_display_road_sign_identification and change to On
11. Enter menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_threshold_high and change to On
12. Press the Validate button. 
13. Return to Adaptation and search for Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
14. Enter traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 and change to Activated
15. Enter traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus and change to ' Infotainment Data Bus'
16. Press the Validate button 
17. Exit Module 5F and enter Module 17
18 Click on Extended coding
19. Press the button on the top right that shows a '0' and '1' to see it Bytes mode 
Each Byte has 8 bits (from 0 to 7 included) 
20. Press the right arrow until you reach theByte 5
21. Inside Byte 5 activate bit 2 and do not modify the others 
22. Press the Validate button 
23. Restart the Infotainment by pressing and holding the power button between 10s to 15s and release.


----------



## sfarah (Oct 21, 2019)

Any luck getting this to work.

I tried this coding (OBDEleven) for Traffic sign recognition and it didn't work for ATLAS. It seems to work for VW T-ROC:

1. Go to Module A5 (Front Sensors ...)
2. Click on Extended Coding
3. Press the button at the top right which displays a'0' and '1' to see it Bytes
Each Byte has 8 bits (from 0 to 7 included)
4. Press the right arrow down until you reach Byte 16
5. Inside Byte 16 activate bit 4 and do not modify the rest
6 Press the Validate button
7. Exit Module A5 and enter Module 5F
8. Click on Adaptation
9. Search for Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
10. Enter menu_display_road_sign_identification and change to On
11. Enter menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_thresho ld_high and change to On
12. Press the Validate button.
13. Return to Adaptation and search for Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
14. Enter traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 and change to Activated
15. Enter traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus and change to ' Infotainment Data Bus'
16. Press the Validate button
17. Exit Module 5F and enter Module 17
18 Click on Extended coding
19. Press the button on the top right that shows a '0' and '1' to see it Bytes mode
Each Byte has 8 bits (from 0 to 7 included)
20. Press the right arrow until you reach theByte 5
21. Inside Byte 5 activate bit 2 and do not modify the others
22. Press the Validate button
23. Restart the Infotainment by pressing and holding the power button between 10s to 15s and release.


----------



## sfarah (Oct 21, 2019)

TWs/VW said:


> RedObsidian: The coding/adaptations appear correct; however, no one so far has been able to get this working on the Atlas. I've spent many hours on this myself and have concluded that the Atlas image processor just isn't capable. Now, I'm not saying it's impossible, but it probably requires flashing the ECU, which is something VCDS can't do. I'd love to be proven wrong, so please let us know how you do. Please backup your original long coding (scans), in case it becomes necessary to reverse the process - friendly advice.
> 
> TW
> 
> ...


Any luck:

I tried this coding (OBDEleven) for Traffic sign recognition and it didn't work for ATLAS. It seems to work for VW T-ROC:

1. Go to Module A5 (Front Sensors ...)
2. Click on Extended Coding
3. Press the button at the top right which displays a'0' and '1' to see it Bytes
Each Byte has 8 bits (from 0 to 7 included)
4. Press the right arrow down until you reach Byte 16
5. Inside Byte 16 activate bit 4 and do not modify the rest
6 Press the Validate button
7. Exit Module A5 and enter Module 5F
8. Click on Adaptation
9. Search for Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2
10. Enter menu_display_road_sign_identification and change to On
11. Enter menu_display_road_sign_identification_over_thresho ld_high and change to On
12. Press the Validate button.
13. Return to Adaptation and search for Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
14. Enter traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 and change to Activated
15. Enter traffic_sign_recognition_0x21_msg_bus and change to ' Infotainment Data Bus'
16. Press the Validate button
17. Exit Module 5F and enter Module 17
18 Click on Extended coding
19. Press the button on the top right that shows a '0' and '1' to see it Bytes mode
Each Byte has 8 bits (from 0 to 7 included)
20. Press the right arrow until you reach theByte 5
21. Inside Byte 5 activate bit 2 and do not modify the others
22. Press the Validate button
23. Restart the Infotainment by pressing and holding the power button between 10s to 15s and release.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas TSR Coding - Not Possible w/VCDS/OBD II*



sfarah said:


> Any luck:
> 
> I tried this coding (OBDEleven) for Traffic sign recognition and it didn't work for ATLAS. It seems to work for VW T-ROC:
> 
> ...


sfarah: I wish it were possible and someone comes along and proves me wrong. Several here on the Atlas forum have posted that "it works", but only on non-U.S. made VWs. I, like many others have tried and unfortunately, the image processor in the Atlas just isn't capable. Now, I'm not saying it's impossible to achieve, but it looks like it will require flashing the ECU's EPROM with new firmware - something VCDS or OBD Eleven just can't do. I've been waiting for someone to report success with VCP (VAG CAN Professional), but nothing yet specific to the Atlas.

TW


----------



## dnimtz (Nov 17, 2019)

*Carly?*

Anyone used the Carly set of products to do coding on the Atlas? If so, what were your experiences?

Thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TWs/VW said:


> sfarah: I wish it were possible and someone comes along and proves me wrong. Several here on the Atlas forum have posted that "it works", but only on non-U.S. made VWs. I, like many others have tried and unfortunately, the image processor in the Atlas just isn't capable. Now, I'm not saying it's impossible to achieve, but it looks like it will require flashing the ECU's EPROM with new firmware - something VCDS or OBD Eleven just can't do. I've been waiting for someone to report success with VCP (VAG CAN Professional), but nothing yet specific to the Atlas.
> 
> TW


I’m curious as to why it won’t work on an Atlas when I’ve gotten traffic sign recognition to work on my NAR Tiguan using VCDS? I haven’t compared the coding referenced above to what I used, and I can also say even after rebooting the MIB it didn’t work initially. Took about two hours after rebooting the MIB and driving around that it finally worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Raise the windows with one click*

Can anybody help me with the code for this function: raise the windows with one click?


----------



## karlly (Nov 24, 2019)

chucka said:


> I have a 2019 SEL R-Line with the newer Digital Cockpit.
> 
> Has anyone been able to do tweaks to the gauge cluster with vagcom yet? I've seen a lot done to the old style digital cockpit, but none to the newer one yet. I really want to change the boring gauges.
> 
> ...


I have a VW Jetta GLI 2019.
I followed this steps:

Module "17-Instruments"
Channel (1B)
Adaptation
IDE 12476 - *Tubes illustration*
Version 0 (Polo default)
Version 1 
Version 2
Version 3 (GLI default)

Note: The channel “Tubes version” is applied to Golf MK7.5, instead of “Tubes illustration”.











To insert intermediate speeds:

Module "17-Instruments"
Channel (1B)
Adaptation
IDE 13094 - *Tachometer end value*
Choose one of them

The channel “Speedometer_final_value” is applied to Polo MK6, instead of “Tachometer end value”.











VCDS' screens:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> TWs/VW said:
> 
> 
> > sfarah: I wish it were possible and someone comes along and proves me wrong. Several here on the Atlas forum have posted that "it works", but only on non-U.S. made VWs. I, like many others have tried and unfortunately, the image processor in the Atlas just isn't capable. Now, I'm not saying it's impossible to achieve, but it looks like it will require flashing the ECU's EPROM with new firmware - something VCDS or OBD Eleven just can't do. I've been waiting for someone to report success with VCP (VAG CAN Professional), but nothing yet specific to the Atlas.
> ...


 well it looks like road dynamic sign recognition is possible now. Just gotta wait for the 2021 model though 😁. 

https://www.autonews.com/cars-concepts/vw-shares-details-2021-atlas-refresh


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got my Atlas.
Looking to do two mods: guage sweep and windows via remote, but seems like my old cable does not work. It's telling me I need a new interface. From what I read here simple stuff should be doable via the old hex cable... What am I missing?


----------



## FancyVW (Dec 20, 2019)

*Issues with color change*

I am having issues with the color change tweak. I was able to change the color on my in-dashboard screen on my SE w/Tech from the default BLUE to RED, but my MIB touchscreen display is stuck on blue.

More specifically, it changes to red upon initial car startup but after about 10 seconds reverts back to blue. Not sure why this is happening, I set all the VCDS settings as described earlier in this thread...argh! It seems like some program is running after initial startup and is re-applying the default color scheme.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*VCDS Modifications (which?) that Potentially Affect my Car's Warranty*

After reading several threads, relating to *VCDS *modifications and potential affects on my car’s warranty- it got me a bit concerned.

Also see "Warranty Keys" (https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?18508-Warranty-Keys-Facts-TD1-etc)

I’ll soon be delivering my 2019 Atlas to the Dealership for the 1-year/10k m service. I’ve done allot of adaptations and a few long-code modifications – all working fantastically I should add. I’m sure I’ll be lectured by some, but I did know what I was doing, I accept full responsibility and I’m prepared for whatever happens – I’d just like to avoid any unnecessary problems with my dealership and VAG if possible.

So just in case, I’ve rollback all modifications to the modules’ factory long-coding - this necessitated rolling back a few adaptations as well to resolve some resulting communications faults. I left (many) adaptations in place, causing no faults and don’t affect the modules’ factory coding. The rollback wasn’t hard to accomplish - I’ve kept good logs over the past year. However, it was time consuming and I’m still not sure my adaptations/modifications won’t be detected automatically by VAG scans in spite of my efforts; or for that matter, the exercise was necessary in the first place to protect my warranty or avoid “Warranty Keys” based on the type of modifications; i.e., Long-coding vs. Adaptation vs. ECM flashing, etc.

Any experience, advice, comments world be appreciated,

Thanks,

TW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> After reading several threads, relating to *VCDS *modifications and potential affects on my car’s warranty- it got me a bit concerned.
> 
> Also see "Warranty Keys" (https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?18508-Warranty-Keys-Facts-TD1-etc)
> 
> ...


The concern is unfounded. I will give you may personal experience. I've done an s-load of these mods to my Atlas and never "rolled them back" for service/warranty/recalls/etc. In fact, this one is a perfect example - comfort entry for the d. side f. seat. I have this enabled and had my seat memory controller loose sync so it stopped working. Clearly coudl have been pegged on my coding/messing around but they just fixed it under warranty. I would have been fine paying for the repair if they had said no but I think these are so minor/don't change anything that wasn't there to change and are certainly not on the level of a ECU flash tune. As with all warranty-related questions..."it depends". It depends on the dealer. It depends on how you personally interact/handle these concerns if the dealer brings them up. Again, this is not in the same wheel-house as flash tuning. To even go to a place where they would deny a warranty claim, the change you made would have to have some bearing on the warranty piece i.e. you have gauge sweep enabled and your water pump is shot - do you really think they would say "sorry, you have gauge sweep so warranty claim denied"? But in my case, sure, "you messed with your seat and f'd it up, that will be $150 to fix it." They don't scan for these changes like an ECU tune....in fact they shouldn't even be able to tell you did it unless they look. Disclaimer - warranty convos are always on the owner, it's your car, do you what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> The concern is unfounded. I will give you may personal experience. I've done an s-load of these mods to my Atlas and never "rolled them back" for service/warranty/recalls/etc. In fact, this one is a perfect example - comfort entry for the d. side f. seat. I have this enabled and had my seat memory controller loose sync so it stopped working. Clearly coudl have been pegged on my coding/messing around but they just fixed it under warranty. I would have been fine paying for the repair if they had said no but I think these are so minor/don't change anything that wasn't there to change and are certainly not on the level of a ECU flash tune. As with all warranty-related questions..."it depends". It depends on teh dealer. It depends on how you personally interact/handle these concerns if the dealer brings them up. Again, this is not in the same wheel-house as flash tuning...


I agree, I’ve done a good amount of tweaks with VCDS. I’ve done 10K, 20K service and two TSB’s. One being one for the ECU and the other roof drain. AID is set to GTI, have 30 colors set and those are visible. Not once has their been an issue. Even with them doing camera calibration after a windshield replacement. These changes are all within the software, it’s just whether or not it’s turned on. Now if you start flashing your ECU and you have an engine issue, well be prepared to not be covered. Also even if you change things back, that can be seen by VW. So why hide it, seems like you make it worse by not being up front. It also will depend on the dealer and how you interact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I agree, I’ve done a good amount of tweaks with VCDS. I’ve done 10K, 20K service and two TSB’s. One being one for the ECU and the other roof drain. AID is set to GTI, have 30 colors set and those are visible. Not once has their been an issue. Even with them doing camera calibration after a windshield replacement. These changes are all within the software, it’s just whether or not it’s turned on. Now if you start flashing your ECU and you have an engine issue, well be prepared to not be covered. Also even if you change things back, that can be seen by VW. So why hide it, seems like you make it worse by not being up front. It also will depend on the dealer and how you interact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I appreciate your comments and I’m not as worried, but I’ll certainly let everyone know if anything wired occurs.

TW
*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TWs/VW said:


> *I appreciate yourcomments and I’m not as worried, but I’ll certainly let everyone know ifanything wired occurs.
> 
> TW
> *


I wouldn’t worry too much, two different dealers with two different VWs over the years and not a single issue (so far). Plus the thread you referenced earlier seems to be more in line with those out there that try to get more out of their engine with companies that tune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much, two different dealers with two different VWs over the years and not a single issue (so far). Plus the thread you referenced earlier seems to be more in line with those out there that try to get more out of their engine with companies that tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was in for service and was looking as to why at times the Nav hangs up in starting, I told them that I had unlocked certain features. The response if we have to flash it again it would return things to default and will undo all my changes then the question would that be OK with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> When I was in for service and was looking as to why at times the Nav hangs up in starting, I told them that I had unlocked certain features. The response if we have to flash it again it would return things to default and will undo all my changes then the question would that be OK with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please...go on, what happened?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> please...go on, what happened?


It ended up to be caused by the 2nd SD card that I had left in there when I brought in some station art So in a way having 2 SD cards at the same time could at times confuse the system. The Nav kept on starting for over 10 minutes. That happened about 4 times and the last one was when about to leave the dealer. Hasn’t happened again so far in the past 6 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> It ended up to be caused by the 2nd SD card that I had left in there when I brought in some station art So in a way having 2 SD cards at the same time could at times confuse the system. The Nav kept on starting for over 10 minutes. That happened about 4 times and the last one was when about to leave the dealer. Hasn’t happened again so far in the past 6 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad things worked-out...second SD card? Good to know. So no re-flashing needed and no discussion about your warranty either...

I feel pretty confident I won't have any problems with the dealership next week when I take the car in. I don’t need any work done; no fault codes present; no software updates pending that I’m aware of; there is however a current champaign regarding Front Sunroof Drain Cleaning & Modification – basically, I’m just taking the car in because I feel it’s required to maintain my warranty. This picticular dealership will likely scan the vehicle (to what level, I’m not sure) and perform a free “Multi-Point Vehicle Inspection”.

TW


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm glad things worked-out...second SD card? Good to know. So no re-flashing needed and no discussion about your warranty either...
> 
> I feel pretty confident I won't have any problems with the dealership next week when I take the car in. I don’t need any work done; no fault codes present; no software updates pending that I’m aware of; there is however a current champaign regarding Front Sunroof Drain Cleaning & Modification – basically, I’m just taking the car in because I feel it’s required to maintain my warranty. This picticular dealership will likely scan the vehicle (to what level, I’m not sure) and perform a free “Multi-Point Vehicle Inspection”.
> 
> TW


The scan would be for the ECU and not the head unit. No issue for warranty and what I was told that the infotainment changes are not something that they ever check for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Update: SWaP 00060b00 Mystery Solved.*



TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for that. I wonder what that Electronic voice amplification SWaP looks like when installed; is it a menu controlled, automatic, does it use the overhead mic?
> 
> Anyway, I think someone changed my original post, the second FeC I listed that's supported, but not installed is not 00060400, it's "00060b00". No one seems to know what this refers to.
> 
> ...


Per my inquiry with VAG (through my local Dealership), SWaP 00060b00 is the very unpopular Soundaktor "sound actuator" system (Structure Borne Sound) - supported, but not installed, thankfully - I'd just have to disable it anyway.

TW


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Update - 1-yr/10k-m Scheduled Service*



TWs/VW said:


> *I appreciate your comments and I’m not as worried, but I’ll certainly let everyone know if anything wired occurs.
> 
> TW
> *


Just to be on the safe side, I returned all long coding modifications to their factory settings; took the car to the dealership for the 1-yr/10k-m scheduled service and guess what? The Tech didn't even VAG scan the vehicle...go figure.

I should add however, I didn't present any vehicle complaints or need any repairs - it might have been a different story had I.

Since I change my own oil, the dealership just checked the fluids, tires, brakes, performed the Sunroof Water Drain modification and reset the Service Interval Display (manually) - that was it!

Thank you - everyone

TW


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TWs/VW said:


> Just to be on the safe side, I returned all long coding modifications to their factory settings; took the car to the dealership for the 1-yr/10k-m scheduled service and guess what? The Tech didn't even VAG scan the vehicle...go figure.
> 
> I should add however, I didn't present any vehicle complaints or need any repairs - it might have been a different story had I.
> 
> ...


So you’re going to code, back out your coding for scheduled service and then recode? You do realize if they really want to see what you’ve done they can even if you change it back? Seems pointless and not worth the trouble. 

All of this I’ve done all of this:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

Never backed out, taken in for 10K, 20K, and not a word. Even have it in for recalibration of cameras after windshield replacement and nothing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*02-Auto Trans Modifications (Drive Gear Display)*



Scott Evil said:


> Is there a setting to show which gear the transmission is in? Like D6 or S6, as opposed to M6?


I’ve read several posts/threads on getting the drive gear to display on the dash. On other VW models, this tweak has been successfully applied. I too would like to see what gear the transmission is in while driving my Atlas and not just while in Sport mode.

The 02-Auto Trans module offers very little in the way of long coding. It looks like modifications are to be accomplished through the Adaptation Channels. However, the listed adaptation channels are extremely limited…



















However, when I looked at the 02-Auto Trans Blockmap I found two channels that may actually affect the Drive Gear Display behaviour, there just doesn’t seem to be any way of modifying them.

IDE02735-ENG100209 Display of driving mode in instrument panel-Display Driving Position >P
IDE02736-ENG100252 Display of gear in instrument panel-Display Driving Gear >1


```
;SW:09G-927-158-DR   HW:09G-927-158 ---  Auto Trans                
;Component:AISIN AQ8     206 3536     Coding:0000000100000000000000000000000000000000            
;EV_TCMAQ450031    1001    EV_TCMAQ450031_VW37.rod        
;Saturday    18    January    2020    21:46:17:27651
;VCDS Version: Release 19.6.2 (x64)  Data version: 20190930 DS308.0                
;VCID: 065597AC48A1ED07F3B-8052                
                
Group    Description    Actual        
IDE00008-ENG103646    Softwareversion-VW Application Software Version Number    3536         
IDE00018    Voltage terminal 15    12     V    
IDE00019    Voltage terminal 30    12.1     V    
IDE00021-ENG99543    Engine speed-Engine RPM    0     /min    
IDE00022-ENG103074    Transmission input speed-Transmission Input Speed Sensor    0     /min    
IDE00023    Transmission output speed    0     /min    
IDE00024    Transmission fluid temperature    44     °C    
IDE00025-ENG101037    Coolant temperature-Engine coolant temperature    44.25     °C    
IDE00026    Vehicle speed from transmission    0     km/h
IDE00031-ENG101217    Torque transmitting function-Transmission function    0     
IDE00037-MAS02112    Programmability status-Programmability    programmable     
IDE00037-MAS02113    Programmability status-Program consistency    Program present     
IDE00072    ASAM/ODX file identification    EV_TCMAQ450031     
IDE00075-ENG99967    Vehicle speed-Vehicle Speed Sensor    0     km/h
IDE00086-ENG98363    Accelerator position-Accelerator pedal position    0     %
IDE00087-ENG102622    Tiptronic status-Tiptroni Minus    not active     
IDE00087-ENG98977    Tiptronic status-Tiptronic gate    not active     
IDE00087-ENG100388    Tiptronic status-Tiptronic Lenkrad Minus    not active     
IDE00087-ENG103352    Tiptronic status-Tiptronic Lenkrad Plus    not active     
IDE00087-ENG102721    Tiptronic status-Tiptronik Plus    not active     
IDE00089-ENG101851    Driving position-Automatic Transmission shift position    P     
IDE00090    selected gear    PN range     
IDE00094    Kick-down status    OFF     
IDE00095    Status of selector lever lock    active     
IDE00096-ENG100569    Selector lever position-Shift Position    Position P Stop     
IDE00098-ENG103732    Transmission position-POS_INFO Signal    P     
IDE00130-ENG103124    Transmission specified idle RPM-Idle Speed Commanded Value    0     /min
IDE00322-ENG100540    Status of basic setting-Basic Settings Status    was not yet started     
IDE00323    Security Access: Number of invalid keys    0     
IDE00358-ENG101555    Limitation: torque-Engine torque limitation    289     Nm
IDE00544    Factor torque    Factor 0.5     
IDE00548-ENG101198    Converter clutch slip-Slip Speed LU    0     /min
IDE00609-ENG110904    Communication status of data bus 1-ACC ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG110905    Communication status of data bus 1-ACC Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00609-ENG110906    Communication status of data bus 1-Airbag ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG110907    Communication status of data bus 1-Airbag Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00609-ENG110902    Communication status of data bus 1-Aircon ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG110903    Communication status of data bus 1-Aircon Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00609-ENG30405    Communication status of data bus 1-BCM ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG30406    Communication status of data bus 1-BCM Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG110900    Communication status of data bus 1-Brake ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG110901    Communication status of data bus 1-Brake Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG130510    Communication status of data bus 1-Column Lock ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG130511    Communication status of data bus 1-Column Lock Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG110898    Communication status of data bus 1-Engine ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG110899    Communication status of data bus 1-Engine Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG110916    Communication status of data bus 1-EPB ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG110917    Communication status of data bus 1-EPB Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG110912    Communication status of data bus 1-Gateway ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG110913    Communication status of data bus 1-Gateway Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG130512    Communication status of data bus 1-Hybrid Charge Battery Manager ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG130513    Communication status of data bus 1-Hybrid Charge Battery Manager Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00609-ENG110910    Communication status of data bus 1-Kombi ECU support/not support    supported     
IDE00609-ENG110911    Communication status of data bus 1-Kombi Status active/not active    active     
IDE00609-ENG110918    Communication status of data bus 1-Shifter ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG110919    Communication status of data bus 1-Shifter Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00609-ENG110908    Communication status of data bus 1-Steering Wheel ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG110909    Communication status of data bus 1-Steering Wheel Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00609-ENG110914    Communication status of data bus 1-Transfercase ECU support/not support    Not supported     
IDE00609-ENG110915    Communication status of data bus 1-Transfercase Status active/not active    not active     
IDE00798-ENG28485    Number of possible access authorizations-Number of Logins    1     
IDE00820-ENG114742    Activating and deactivating all development messages-Activation of Development Messages    0     
IDE00972    Idle speed increase    OFF     
IDE02211    Brake pressure    0     bar
IDE02220-ENG103724    Accelerator position: qualification-Accelerator pedal position: qualification    valid value     
IDE02713    Brake Light Switch    OFF     
IDE02714    Brake test switch    OFF     
IDE02715-ENG103190    Validity of brake pressure-Brake Pressure State    valid     
IDE02716    Tiptronic source    wire     
IDE02717-ENG102076    Tiptronic upshift-Tiptronic Up    OFF     
IDE02718-ENG101063    Tiptronic downshift-Tiptronic Down    OFF     
[COLOR=#0000ff]IDE02735-ENG100209    Display of driving mode in instrument panel-Display Driving Position    P     
IDE02736-ENG100252    Display of gear in instrument panel-Display Driving Gear    1     
[/COLOR]IDE02820    Transmission mileage    14685     km
IDE02989-ENG100843    Status of torque requirements on engine-State Of Torque Demand Engine    OFF     
IDE03008-ENG28321    Stop process prevented-Start_/_Stop_prohibition    not condition     
IDE03010-ENG31515    Number of prevented stop processes-Frequency_counter_Start_/_Stop_ prohibition    0     
IDE03127-ENG101616    Prevented stop processes (ring memory)-Frequency_counter_Start_/_Stop_prohibition_ring_buffer    2000     
IDE03152-ENG100761    Neutral due to driver registr. proced. cond.: cause-cause: when it happened last time    N after R     
IDE03152-ENG102840    Neutral due to driver registr. proced. cond.: cause-distance [s] = km: last time it occurred    0     km
IDE03152-ENG100645    Neutral due to driver registr. proced. cond.: cause-how often over life time    0     counts
IDE03171-ENG103012    Driving strategy transmission mileage-Total Driving Time2    N/A---    
IDE03172-ENG103276    Driving strategy driving portions in D or S w/ CCS-Driving Time Ecological    0     %
IDE03173-ENG103020    Driving strategy driving portions in S w/o CCS-Driving Time Sporty    0     %
IDE03174-ENG100072    Driving strategy driving portions in Tiptronic-Driving Time Manual    0     %
IDE03180-ENG103176    Number of standard trips-General Denominator    535     
IDE03181-ENG102823    Number of ignition cycles-Ignition Cycle Counter    1162     
IDE03212-ENG100620    Start-stop conditions-Start_/_Stop_conditions    Stop release     
IDE03361-ENG130487    Driver request torque-Driver Requested Torque    FF FA     
IDE03404-ENG130574    AUTOSAR Standard application software identification-software ID    20 00     
IDE03404-ENG104191    AUTOSAR Standard application software identification-Vendor ID    00 01     
IDE03404-ENG99019    AUTOSAR Standard application software identification-Version number    01 01 00     
IDE05398-ENG130490    Transmission output speed: uncond voltage-Automatic transmission output speed raw voltage    1.4     V
IDE05400-ENG102986    Hill factor driving strategy-DSP Mountain Index    0     %
IDE05401-ENG130491    Transmission input speed: uncond voltage-Automatic transmission input speed raw voltage    1.4     V
IDE05403-ENG130492    Accelerator pedal idling-Accelerator Idle signal    Not operated     
IDE05668-ENG101751    Transmission control module torque request-TCM Requested Torque    initialized     
IDE06323-ENG102229    Status: switch valve S1/S2-S1    Open     
IDE06323-ENG102841    Status: switch valve S1/S2-S2    Open     
IDE06658-ENG99605    Pressure control valve 2: act. current-Actual current SLB1    0.1     A
IDE06659-ENG101258    Pressure control valve 3: act. current-Actual current SLC1    0.1     A
IDE06660-ENG101181    Pressure control valve 3: spec. current-Order current SLC1    0.1     A
IDE06661-ENG100294    Pressure control valve 2: spec. current-Order current SLB1    0.1     A
IDE06662-ENG100356    Pressure control valve 4: spec. current-Order current SLC2    0.1     A
IDE06663-ENG99880    Pressure control valve 4: act. current-Actual current SLC2    0.1     A
IDE06664-ENG99347    Pressure control valve 5: act. current-Actual current SLC3    0.1     A
IDE06665-ENG101266    Pressure control valve 5: spec. current-Order current SLC3    0.1     A
IDE06666-ENG101252    Pressure control valve 6: act. current-Actual current SLC4    0.1     A
IDE06667-ENG103324    Pressure control valve 6: spec. current-Order current SLC4    0.1     A
IDE06668-ENG103285    Pressure control valve 1: act. current-Actual current SLT    1     A
IDE06669-ENG103245    Pressure control valve 1: spec. current-Order current SLT    1     A
IDE06670-ENG102978    Pressure control valve 7: act. current-Actual current SLU    0.1     A
IDE06671-ENG101564    Pressure control valve 7: spec. current-Order current SLU    0.1     A
IDE06672-ENG130501    Current gear/clutch status-Actual Gear And LU Mode    0     
IDE06674-ENG102023    Driving strategy: rolling resistance-DSP Road Resistance    -0.3     %
IDE06675-ENG100839    Driving strategy: Sport Index-DSP Sport Index    0     %
IDE06676-ENG130488    Driving strategy: driving mode-DSP Driving Mode    DS     
IDE06677-ENG100939    Driving strategy: Sport Index Hybrid-DSP Sport Index Hybrid    Not supported     
IDE06875-ENG101762    Height-Altitude    0.99187     mbar
IDE06879-ENG103976    Software level supplier-ATCU software level    3     
IDE06880-ENG06100    Calc. transmission fluid temp.-Temp TC Lifetime Max Value    113     °C
IDE06881-ENG130493    Max. transmission fluid temperature over lifetime-ATF Temperature Lifetime Max Value    105     °C
IDE06882-ENG102253    Trans. fluid temp. model value-Transmission fluid temperature (Model)    -40     °C
IDE06883-ENG130500    Max. transmission fluid temp. model value over lifetime-ATF Temperature Model Lifetime Max Value    100     °C
IDE06884-ENG99385    Trans. fluid temp. sensor: voltage-ATF-Temperature Voltage    1.9     V
IDE06885-ENG102696    Torque converter: torque loss-Converter Loss Torque    0     Nm
IDE06887-ENG130498    Driver for electric oil pump: max. temperature-DrivingRecorder - highest temperature of the choke coil estimate temperature    -55     °C
IDE06888-ENG130499    battery voltage: distribution-DrivingRecorder - distribution of Battery voltage    N/A---    
IDE06889-ENG130497    Driver for electric oil pump: temperature distribution-DrivingRecorder - distribution of choke coil estimate temperature    N/A---    
IDE06893-ENG130489    Trans. thermal management request-DSP Fan control    heating     
IDE06894-ENG130495    Hot running progr. status-DSP Hotmode Status    normal     
IDE06895-ENG130502    Level/hill recognition-DSP Plain/Mountains    Ebene (Plain)     
IDE06896-ENG103489    Driving strategy: software version-DSP software level    3     
IDE06897-ENG99419    Engine torque loss-Engine Loss Torque    Not supported     
IDE06898-ENG101044    Engine torque with external intervention-Engine Torque With External Engagement    FF D9     
IDE06899-ENG99632    Engine torque without external intervention-Engine Torque Without External Engagement    FF FA     
IDE06912-ENG125777    DTC for primary and secondary processor-Error Code Sub And Main CPU    N/A---    
IDE06913-ENG102247    Trans. pilot control torque-Idle Speed Loss Torque    2     Nm
IDE06914-ENG99114    Unfiltered transmission input speed-Turbine Speed Signal Current Value    0     /min
IDE06915-ENG98331    Trans. position switch: raw signal-a    closed     
IDE06915-ENG98436    Trans. position switch: raw signal-B    Open     
IDE06915-ENG98435    Trans. position switch: raw signal-C    Open     
IDE06915-ENG98824    Trans. position switch: raw signal-Pa    closed     
IDE06916-ENG101593    Software_ID-Mot-File    H8400G43.MOT      
IDE06917-ENG100970    Software enable status-Software Level    3     
IDE06918-ENG99734    Software enable status 2-Software Version of Sub-CPU    02 00     
IDE06919-ENG102285    Torque converter clutch: status-Lock Up Clutch Status    Open     
IDE06920-MAS00115    Tiptronic: raw signal-Tiptronic gate    OFF     
IDE06920-MAS00116    Tiptronic: raw signal-Tiptronic +    OFF     
IDE06920-MAS00117    Tiptronic: raw signal-Tiptronic -    OFF     
IDE06920-MAS00118    Tiptronic: raw signal-Tiptronic steering wheel +    OFF     
IDE06920-MAS00119    Tiptronic: raw signal-Tiptronic steering wheel -    OFF     
IDE06921-ENG100848    Calculated vehicle speed-Vehicle Speed Sensor (Dev)    0     km/h
IDE07159-ENG28759    Control module switch-off: counter-Knockout_counter    0     
IDE80020    Analysis 20    0     
IDE80021    Analysis 21    0     
IDE80022    Analysis 22    100     
IDE80023    Analysis 23    100     
IDE80024    Analysis 24    100     
IDE80025    Analysis 25    85     
IDE80026    Analysis 26    78     
IDE80027    Analysis 27    96     
IDE80028    Analysis 28    100     
IDE80029    Analysis 29    100     
IDE80030    Analysis 30    100     
IDE80031    Analysis 31    100     
IDE80032    Analysis 32    100     
IDE80033    Analysis 33    100     
IDE80034    Analysis 34    48     
IDE80035    Analysis 35    385     
IDE80036    Analysis 36    150     
IDE80039    Analysis 39    1447543     
IDE80040    Analysis 40    N/A---    
IDE80041    Analysis 41    N/A---    
IDE80042    Analysis 42    N/A---    
IDE80043    Analysis 43    N/A---    
IDE80046    Analysis 46    N/A---    
ENG114439-ENG98401    Analysis 48-Block 1    55     
ENG114439-ENG98452    Analysis 48-Block 2    0     
ENG114439-ENG98408    Analysis 48-Block 3    0     
ENG114440    Analysis 49    100     
ENG125778    EMOP Demand Duty %    0     %
ENG125927-ENG125781    EMOP_Feedback_ON OFF-EMOP Feedback ON/OFF    OFF     
ENG02239    The counter and interval timer for Race up shifting    Not supported     
            
Elapsed Time: 00:12
```
I’m wondering if the lack of VCDS access to the 02-Auto Trans adaptations is a permanant situation or something Ross-Tech can or will change in the future?

Thoughts…

TW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Could it be in the dash control unit?

https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/index.php?threads/vcds-enable-display-of-gear-while-in-d-s.345090/


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Could it be in the dash control unit?
> 
> https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/index.php?threads/vcds-enable-display-of-gear-while-in-d-s.345090/


I don't see anything in 17-Instruments that would apply, but I wouldn't mind being wrong here.

The O2-Auto Trans module looks more likely; other VW models have accepted this mod through Long Coding the 02 Module as well. But with the Atlas, neither Long Coding or Adaptation seem possible, with VCDS anyway. I'm just wondering if this is a temporary limitation with VCDS or will the 02 module never be accessible? The VCDS software shows a message that says "...Factory Tool and Software-Version Management (SVM)" required for coding. This has got to be something Ross-Tech just hasn't cracked yet, right? I mean, you can see the applicable lines in the 02 Blockmap.

TW


----------



## cmscott (Jan 25, 2020)

*Driver Seat Position Mod?*

Currently, the driver's seat position will go to the attached memory/profile of the programmed fob *WHEN THE DOOR OPENS*.

Does anyone know how to program with VCDS so that the profile/memory changes begin *WHEN THE VEHICLE IS UNLOCKED* ?


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

For those exporting the vehicle from US, after some digging, tried on mine MY18 but it didnt work out of the box. Maybe Atlas is wired differently. Maybe someone will have some more insight.

*Disable the orange LED "side marks" below the orange reflector on Bi-Xenon cars*
09-Central Electronics
16-Security code 31347
10- Adaptation
(6) Leuchte8FL LB2-Dimmwert AB 8 (left headlight)
CHANGE VALUE FROM 127 to 0.
(6) Leuchte9FL RB2-Dimmwert AB 9 (right headlight)
CHANGE VALUE FROM 127 to 0.

*Disable the little red led's on the side of the taillights*
09-Central Electronics
16-Security code 31347
10-Adaptations
(1)-Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lasttyp 27 to not active


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Seat Belt Warning Tweak – But I like the Little Red Belted Man!*

Is there anyway to retain the little red belted man indicator light on the dash without having to listen to the audible chime going off? I wouldn’t mind keeping the visual queue, but I can’t stand the alarm noise that goes along with it. I confess, there may have been times when the queue would have served it’s purpose; not often or even frequently, but it would be OK with me if it were there. Maybe I just can’t have my cake and…well, you get it.

I’ve applied the following mod, but it eliminates both the chime and dash indicator:

Address 17, channel IDE03867-Deactivate seat belt warning: No >Yes

Anybody?

TW


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Courtesy of Reihenmotor5 from the Tiguan MQB forums. Neatly organized. A lot of them carry over to us. https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

This was under 17-Instruments :So bit 4-7 seems to work here to disable start/stop or was it just coincidence that it worked right after trying it. 

Had the car less than a week so far and haven’t really used start stop but when it was in drive rolled a as but stopped the warning came up and then they icon with the line through it. So i think it worked but could have just been cold or b something i don’t understand when it works vs doesn’t work. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Courtesy of Reihenmotor5 from the Tiguan MQB forums. Neatly organized. A lot of them carry over to us. https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


You’re welcome, hope it helps everyone. I’ve updated it with screenshots, some clarifications and tried and tested a couple things listed or added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome, hope it helps everyone. I’ve updated it with screenshots, some clarifications and tried and tested a couple things listed or added.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping to get the Mirror puddle light option on my Atlas to work when parking but it errors out when I try to activate it under 6C. Oh well, I'll survive!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tim K said:


> I was hoping to get the Mirror puddle light option on my Atlas to work when parking but it errors out when I try to activate it under 6C. Oh well, I'll survive!


What’s the error you’re getting? Also there are two parts to enable, adaptations and coding if I recall correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s the error you’re getting? Also there are two parts to enable, adaptations and coding if I recall correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The adaptations part in I think #9 works fine.
In 6C (rear camera), it accepts the security code, but when I make the change to active and try to save it, it says an error occurred. I don't remember the exact wording but there was no explanation and it wasn't security related. It was just like "nope, that doesn't work". Almost like "active" wasn't an acceptable entry.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tim K said:


> The adaptations part in I think #9 works fine.
> In 6C (rear camera), it accepts the security code, but when I make the change to active and try to save it, it says an error occurred. I don't remember the exact wording but there was no explanation and it wasn't security related. It was just like "nope, that doesn't work". Almost like "active" wasn't an acceptable entry.


Do you have puddle lights on the bottom of your side view mirrors? Try to get a screenshot of the error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

is there a way to change the ESC settings like for the mk7 golf? I have 42 bytes on my '19 and all the instructions say to change byte 29 (as the last one)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is where you do it. Long coding in brake unit. Not sure which does what but some combo of those 3!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tim K said:
> 
> 
> > The adaptations part in I think #9 works fine.
> ...


I do. I'll try it later and post the screenshot.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> Here is where you do it. Long coding in brake unit. Not sure which does what but some combo of those 3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which byte is that? I am using vcds


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Says it right there..byte 29

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> Says it right there..byte 29
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


reading comprehension fail. will mess with it tomorrow


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

couple more questions. already made 35ish changes but there are a few more I would like to do if possible. 

1. cornering lights off. I installed yellow fogs, i don't want the cornering lights. 
2. can i disable the auto parking brake if the door is open?
3. display correction values, is it just that it is underreporting mpg? it seems i'm consitently 10% better than indicated by the computer, so I would set 110%?
4. door auto lock/unlock (i swear i saw this somewhere but can't seem to find it again)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

flyboy1100 said:


> couple more questions. already made 35ish changes but there are a few more I would like to do if possible.
> 
> 1. cornering lights off. I installed yellow fogs, i don't want the cornering lights.
> 2. can i disable the auto parking brake if the door is open?
> ...


For 3, if you hand calc and are do better than the computer consistently (computer says 23 and you get 26) then you should set the value to 90%. If you (and more common I think) do worse than the computer (computer says 23 and you are get 21) then you go 110%. I have landed on 108% on both my VWs and it's close most of the time.

What do you mean by your 4?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I wish the OP was still active, really need a single post with a collection of everything in it that can be modified or one with links to each change, working through this whole thread is a lot.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> For 3, if you hand calc and are do better than the computer consistently (computer says 23 and you get 26) then you should set the value to 90%. If you (and more common I think) do worse than the computer (computer says 23 and you are get 21) then you go 110%. I have landed on 108% on both my VWs and it's close most of the time.
> 
> What do you mean by your 4?


I got the cornering lights disabled by setting max speed to 0.0kph

I want the doors to auto lock once put in gear and stay locked until you shut car off and open the door handle(or maybe until placed back in park)

Number 4: if you are in gear and open drivers door it auto engages the parking brake. I don’t want it to do that, there are times i find it handy to have the door open and just see the last couple inches you are moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Passive Exit Door Slam Lock*



flyboy1100 said:


> couple more questions. already made 35ish changes but there are a few more I would like to do if possible.
> 
> 1. cornering lights off. I installed yellow fogs, i don't want the cornering lights.
> 2. can i disable the auto parking brake if the door is open?
> ...


re: 4.

Address 05-Acc/Start Auth.

SA 20103

Passive Exit Door Slam Lock:
ENG129020-ENG126975-internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1-passive_exit_door_slam_lock (not activated/activated)

Address 09-Cent. Elect.

SA 31347

Autolock Menu Control ZV Autolock Unlock (Autolock Menu Control):
ENG141654-ENG116634-ZV Autolock-Menuesteuerung ZV Autolock-Unlock (not active/adjustable)

Central Locking (ZV) Comfort menu adjustment Comfort operation:
ENG141681-ENG122994-ZV Komfort-Menuesteuerung Komfortbedienung einstellbar (not avtive/adjustable)

TW


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Uncheck box 2 under Byte 29 long coding












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is my list so far, couple more to do/tweak/revert 


1. DRL menu
2. Comfort Blink to 4
3. Allow windows to keep rolling up door open/ign off
4. Wireless comfort open/close windows
5. Show blower speed in Auto mode
6. A/C recirc memory ON
7. Display amount of Fuel in Gal to be refilled
8. Allow key fob to work while car running
9. Deactivate seat belt chime
10. Unlock screen menus
11. Disable Auto start/stop
12. start/stop button heartbeat
13. Remove NHTSA limitation carplay keyboard
14. Microphone +2db
15. ACC last distance
16. blindspot light to 50% (Warnblinktastersuchbeleuchtung Grundwert )
17. headlight switch lights fade in/out (KL58 Einschalten mit
18. comfort opening keyfob
19. deactivate seatbelt chime
20. adpative lane tracking
21. rear wiper 15s
22. display corrections for consumption/range to 90%
23. start stop voltage 12v
24. differential lock to medium
25. hazard button dim to 20%
26. acc overtaking assistance
27. alarm changes
28. cornering light OFF
29. auto high beams (Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent – Change to ‘Present)
30. front teardrop wiper
31. rear teardrop wiper
32. remote start seat heat temp +7C
33. Remote start both front seat heaters
34. cluster lights on with parking light setting
35. ESC ON/ESC Sport/ESC OFF (03 abs, byte 29 uncheck box 2 (first 3 boxes unchecked)
36. autolock NAR -not active
37. autolock adjustable
38. AWD to Increased Traction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

flyboy1100 said:


> Here is my list so far, couple more to do/tweak/revert
> 
> 
> 13. Remove NHTSA limitation carplay keyboard
> ...



How?
I saw coding options to remove it from the headunit itself, that you can access settings and options while the car is moving. But, that has no impact on Apple CarPlay. For example, in waze, I still have to stop moving to access the keyboard to enter an address.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Remove NHTSA for Apple Carplay for Keyboard function while driving

Module 5F
Security Access - 20103
Adaptation - Search for NHTSA
Find limitation_switches_for carplay_no_softKeyboard
Old Value: activated
New Value: not activated
Do It!


For Android Auto/Apple Carplay NHTSA restrictions removals

56 Radio
Adaptation*
Search for NHTSA change what you what from activated to not activate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

rocknfreak said:


> How?
> I saw coding options to remove it from the headunit itself, that you can access settings and options while the car is moving. But, that has no impact on Apple CarPlay. For example, in waze, I still have to stop moving to access the keyboard to enter an address.


I've gone through the entire list of Locked menu contents (5F-Information Electr.) and unblocked each, dovens I believe; but I also came across this channel that I'm still not sure about...any idea what it affects?

TW

5F-Information Electr.

SA 20103

IDE03471-ENG152571-Vehicle configuration-unblock_functions_while_piloted_driving (blocked/non_blocked)


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

can I turn off the cruise control indicator on the bottom of the SE w/tech instrument cluster? it is completely redundant to the digital display right above it. I thought I had found the option to do it, but i guess it didn't have that effect.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can i get the speed limit sign enabled on the SE w/tech or is that an SEL digital cockpit only item? I did all the programming today and it worked but never displayed anything and gave me codes for 5F module. 

Side effect of this was it moved the compass to lower left right above cruise display and moved temp to far right, the mfd looked so much nicer like that, but i reverted it becuase it wasnt working


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

flyboy1100 said:


> Here is my list so far, couple more to do/tweak/revert
> 
> 
> 1. DRL menu
> ...


Hello Flyboy, I bold type my questions to you, please help answer, thank you !


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Engine Start/Stop Heartbeat

Go to the KESSY module Acc/Start Auth
Security Access - 20103
Adaptation
Change the follow to active
DeveloperCoding:Search lights-ZAT_illumination_concept_mybeat_clamp58xt
DeveloperCoding:Search lights-ZAT_illumination_modus_mybeat_clamp58xt

https://youtu.be/-TFRm56OVbA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rear Wiper delay from 7 seconds to 15

Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation Look for Rear Wiper, change every single duration to 15s

IDE02711-ENG133397-Rear Window Wiper-Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwishcen
Set this to the 2nd option, Unbhaengig_etc. This means that the delay you pick won’t be dependent on vehicle speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure what alarm changes mean, so not sure if I have that for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

flyboy1100 said:


> Can i get the speed limit sign enabled on the SE w/tech or is that an SEL digital cockpit only item? I did all the programming today and it worked but never displayed anything and gave me codes for 5F module.
> 
> Side effect of this was it moved the compass to lower left right above cruise display and moved temp to far right, the mfd looked so much nicer like that, but i reverted it becuase it wasnt working
> 
> ...


No one has managed to get it working "properly" in any model of the Atlas. If I recall, firstly it only supports displaying euro style signs. And secondly I think it causes something in the factory nav to stop working or error messages to appear. I think the person who got close ended up reverting back to factory settings.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

wkmotor said:


> Hello Flyboy, I bold type my questions to you, please help answer, thank you !


not 100% my document, it was in this thread or the obd11 thread and i added my changes and deleted some things. most everything i did is in this list


```
Module Code(s)

5--- 20103
9--- 31347
17-- 47115/25327
42-- 19249

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Rear Window Wiper
    Values: 
        Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwischen: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: Unabhaengig_der_Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit
    Mileage: 25443 km
    Date: 2019-07-17 08:00
---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Rear Window Wiper
    Values: 
        Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwischen Zeitintervall 1: 
            Old value: 8 s
            New value: 15 s
    Mileage: 25443 km
    Date: 2019-07-17 07:57
---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
    Control unit: 17 Dash Board
    Name: Display correction of consumptions and operating range
    Values: 
            Old value: 100 %
            New value: 97 %
    Mileage: 31985 km
    Date: 2019-09-23 18:22
--------------------------------------------------------------
Enable fob with car running

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: ZV Allgemein
    Values: 
	Funk bei Klemme 15 ein
            Old value: Not Active
            New value: Active
--------------------------------------------------------------
Turn off auto start/stop

Adaptation
    Control unit: 19 Gateway
    Name: Start/stop voltage limit
    Values: 
            Old value: 7.6
            New value: 12
--------------------------------------------------------------
Front brake input

Adaptation
    Control unit: 03 Brakes
    Name: Expanded electronic differential lock
    Values:
            Old value: Standard
            New value: choose between Not activated, Weak, medium, Strong
--------------------------------------------------------------
Reduce input for take off/wheel spin

Adaptation
    Control unit: 03 Brakes
    Name: Starting vibration reduction
    Values:
        Starting Vibration reduction
            Old value: Strong
            New value: Deactivated
	Torque limitation
            Old value: Activated
            New value: Deactivated (mine was this way stock)            
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
Factory alarm

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Anti-theft device
    Values: 
        Ueberwachung Innenentriegelungshebel: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Anti-theft device
    Values: 
        DWA Camper Modus: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Anti-theft device
    Values: 
        Diebstahlwarnanlage: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Anti-theft device
    Values: 
        DWA Alarmverzoegerung: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: driver door contact thatcham

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
    Values: 
        DWA_Alarm_Blinken: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active
--------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------
Store recirc setting (2018 GSW S)

Long coding ("Store recirculation air setting for terminal 15 off" = "Save" - Byte 04/Hex 41)
    Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
    Old value:
        02020004200110000000000010000002
    New value:
        02020004100110000000000012000002
--------------------------------------------------------------
Dim emergency flasher button on dash

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Leuchte 35 LED Warnblinktaster C48
    Values: 
        Dimmwert AB 15: 
            Old value: 100
            New value: 60 (lower is dimmer)

--------------------------------------------------------------
Turn off key-in/open door warning

Adaptation
    Control unit: 17 Dash Board
    Name: Ignition active message, actuator
    Values: 
            Old value: Driver door
            New value: No display
--------------------------------------------------------------
Change rear wiper interval

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Rear Window Wiper
    Values: 
        Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwischen: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: Unabhaengig_der_Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Rear Window Wiper
    Values: 
        Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwischen Zeitintervall 1: 
            Old value: 8 s
            New value: 15 s (or whatever you want)
---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------
ACC overtake (must have ACC)

Long coding
    Control unit: 13 Adaptive Cruise Control
    Values: 
        Overtaking_assistance: 
            Old value: Deactivated
            New value: activated
---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptive lane tracking (must have lane keeping feature)

Long coding
    Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
    Values: 
        Point_of_intervention: 
            Old value: late
            New value: early (setting via menu)
---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
DRLs on/off in menu

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Aussenlicht_Front
    Values: 
        Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active
---------------------------------------------------------------
Turn off seat belt warning

Adaptation
    Control unit: 17 Dash Board
    Name: Deactivate seat belt warning
    Values: 
            Old value: No
            New value: Yes
---------------------------------------------------------------
Windows down after door open/ignition off

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: ZV Komfort
    Values: 
        Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen: 
            Old value: active
            New value: not active
---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------
Unlock menus while driving

Adaptation
    Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
    Name: Locked menu contents
    Values: 
        FB_PHONE_5: 
            Old value: blocked
            New value: non_blocked
        
Do this for all "blocked" values in list
---------------------------------------------------------------
Comfort opening/closing from remote

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: ZV Komfort
    Values: 
        Funk Komfort oeffnen: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active
        Funk Komfort schliessen: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active


---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fade out vs. instant off for cornering lights

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Static AFS light
    Values: 
        Abdimmgeschwindigkeit: 
            Old value: 50.0 %/s
            New value: 125.0 %/s (or whatever you want - higher numbers are slower)
---------------------------------------------------------------
Change background of dash (non-digital) to carbon fiber (does not work on 2018 GSW S)
Adaptation
    Control unit: 17 Dash Board
    Name: Display depiction
    Values: 
            Old value: Version 1
            New value: Version 3
---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------
Auto high beams (vehicle has to have front camera)

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Fernlicht_assistent
    Values: 
        Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 
            Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
            New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
    Mileage: 3919 km
    Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

Long coding
    Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
    Values: 
        AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 
            Old value: no_Light_Assist
            New value: High_Beam_Assist

persistant auto hb
Controller 09 - Central Electronics
16 - Security Access - enter 31347
10 - Adaptations
â€¢ (5)-Assistenzlichtfunktionen-Fernlichtassistent Reset
â€¢ Wert anpassen: "nicht aktiv" [standard = "aktiv", d.h. Fernlichtassistent bei "ZÃ¼ndung aus" deaktiviert]

---------------------------------------------------------------
Front tear drop wipe (Does not work on 2018 GSW S but works on 2018 Atlas)

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Front_wiper
    Values: 
        Traenenwischen Front Status: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active
---------------------------------------------------------------
Comfort blinker

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
    Values: 
        Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen: 
            Old value: 3
            New value: 4 (pick what you want)
---------------------------------------------------------------
Rear tear drop wipe

Adaptation
    Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
    Name: Rear Window Wiper
    Values: 
        Heckwischer Weiterlauf: 
            Old value: not active
            New value: active
---------------------------------------------------------------
Fan speed displayed in auto (Climatronic system only)

Long coding
    Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
    Values: 
        Blower display in auto operation: 
            Old value: Not activated
            New value: activated
---------------------------------------------------------------
Gallons to refuel

Long coding
    Control unit: 17 Dash Board
    Values: 
        Volume to be replenished: 
            Old value: No
            New value: Yes
---------------------------------------------------------------
Interior Lights Fade-out activation

Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation
Search for Interior lighting - KL58 Einschalten mit Rampe
New Value: active
---------------------------------------------------------------

Engine Start/Stop Heartbeat

Go to the KESSY module Acc/Start Auth
Security Access - 20103
Adaptation
Change the follow to active
DeveloperCoding:Search lights-ZAT_illumination_concept_mybeat_clamp58xt
DeveloperCoding:Search lights-ZAT_illumination_modus_mybeat_clamp58xt

---------------------------------------------------------------
Remove NHTSA for Apple Carplay for Keyboard function while driving

Module 5F
Security Access - 20103
Adaptation - Search for NHTSA
Find limitation_switches_for carplay_no_softKeyboard
Old Value: activated
New Value: not activated

---------------------------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------------------------
ACC Last Distance Selected

Module 13
Adaptation
Search for Distance Basic Setting Option
Change from off to on
Save
Reboot MIB

---------------------------------------------------------------
Blind Spot Indicator Intensity

09
Adaptations
Turn Signal Control
Warnblinktastersuchbeleuchtung Grundwert (I searched for Grundwert)
Default is 6%, upped mine to 50%

---------------------------------------------------------------
Cornering Fog Light Deactivation
*Note search for abbiegelicht due to slight changes in terminology it’s not exact to the adaptation channels mentioned below but it will be apparent
Left or right fog light will turn on when indicating. Fog lights must be fitted.
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics) Security access Access Code 31347 Adaptation (5) Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B12 auswählen Select: Abbiegelicht links to not active (5) Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion B13 auswählen Select: Abbiegelicht rechts to not active

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adjusting Cornering Fog Light Sensitivity (Speed Threshold)
With the above tweak enabled, this will adjust the speed in which cornering fog lights will turn on. Fog lights must be fitted.
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics) Security access Security Code 31347 Adaptation (3) Static cornering light lower speed threshold New Value = 0 (4) Static cornering light upper speed threshold New Value = 72 
--------------------------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------------------------
Outside Temp Warning

Control unit 17 dash board 
Security access 47115
Adaptions - outside temperature 
p_ice_warning_entry_temperature 

---------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------
08 Retain seat heating settings for stops less than 20 min 

1.	Go to [08] Auto HVAC
2.	Go to adaptation and change the following:
3.	"retention of the seat heater level driver" to active
4.	"retention of the seat heater level passenger" to active

---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------
Enable instrument cluster illumination with “parking light” ON
17 - Instruments - Security Code: 25327
Adaptation
Illumination_algorithm-Scale_switching_algorithm
change from Parking_Light —> lds

---------------------------------------------------------------
ESC sport/ESC off
03 - ABS -> 
07 - Coding -> 
Long Coding > Byte 29
Hex:06 - ESC ON/ESC SPORT / ESC OFF (uncheck box 2)
Hex:09 - ESC ON/ASR OFF/ESC Sport <- STOCK
---------------------------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------------------------
Central Electrics 09
Adaptation
ZV Autolock
Menuesteuerung ZV Autolock-Unlock
Change to adjustable
---------------------------------------------------------------
Enable Auto High Beam (Light Assist)
Enables the Auto High Beam for Highline Models Only.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
1. Fernlicht_assistent – Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent – Change to ‘Present’
2. Fernlicht_assistent – Erweiterte_Frenlichtsteuerung – Change to ‘AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS’

Enter Coding
Byte 2 – Tick Bit 0 and Bit 1

Select Control Unit Front Sensor Driver Assist System (A5)
Enter Coding
Byte 21 – Tick Bit 5

Reboot Headunit. Option will now appear under ‘Light Settings’ and pushing the high beam stalk forward will reveal the symbol with an ‘A’ within it.
-------------------------------------------------------------
	◦	Rear Fog Lights
	◦	
	◦	◦	----First, tell the computer that your light switch has a rear fog option by going to Module 09 Central Electrics > Adaptations > Außenlicht_uebergreifend > LDS_mit_Nebel_Schlusslicht and changing “no” to “yes.”
	◦	----Second, tell the computer that your left and right inner light is a rear fog light by going to Module 09 Central Electrics > Leuchte23SL and Leuchte23SL  > Lichtfunktion C 28 and changing “not active” to “Nebelschlusslicht wenn kein Anhaenger gesteckt” and then setting Dimmwert for CD23 and CD24 to 100 from 0
---------------------------------------------------------------
03-ABS Brakes:

Dynamic Starting Assist (Brake Release)
IDE04871-Dynamic starting assist (normal/Early/Late) adapted from normal to Early

Hill-Start Assistant (Brake Release)
MAS02138-Hill-start assistant (normal/Early/Late) adapted from normal to Early

Brake disk drying (Application of Brakes) SA 40304
IDE04456-Brake disk drying (not enabled/Weak/Medium/strong) adapted from Medium to Weak
---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

flyboy1100 said:


> not 100% my document, it was in this thread or the obd11 thread and i added my changes and deleted some things. most everything i did is in this list
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I’m curious what does this do exactly? Got a pic? Also is this dash specific i.e. only works on digital dash?










Some of these mods look familiar, glad they helped you out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello Flyboy, 
Thank you for your response much appreciated.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious what does this do exactly? Got a pic? Also is this dash specific i.e. only works on digital dash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure what your question is? the cluster illumation? 
try it out for yourself, if you put your light switch in parking light mode (between auto and on) there is ZERO interior backlighting for switches, cluster, radio etc etc etc. so that mod enables the cluster lighting. I don't have the fully digital dashboard and it works great for me!

i did a lot of reading and searching and trying various Atlas, Tiguan, Golf MK7 and 7.5 changes to see what did and didn't work. I have a pretty good understanding of most of it now, but there are a lot of things i still don't understand because I don't read German, lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

flyboy1100 said:


> not sure what your question is? the cluster illumation?
> try it out for yourself, if you put your light switch in parking light mode (between auto and on) there is ZERO interior backlighting for switches, cluster, radio etc etc etc. so that mod enables the cluster lighting. I don't have the fully digital dashboard and it works great for me!
> 
> i did a lot of reading and searching and trying various Atlas, Tiguan, Golf MK7 and 7.5 changes to see what did and didn't work. I have a pretty good understanding of most of it now, but there are a lot of things i still don't understand because I don't read German, lol


Thanks, you answered the question. I’ll have to check it out on my fully digital display. 

At some point I’m going to try and translate the most important admap csv files next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

What was the change to the 'Auto High Beam' with your coding below?



KarstGeo said:


> Here's my master list of tweaks, in OBDEleven but should be no different using VCDS:
> 
> Auto lock when exit
> 
> ...


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Is it possible to have the keyless access lock the car doors (by touching door handle) while the engine is running and the key is outside the vehicle?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DCC said:


> What was the change to the 'Auto High Beam' with your coding below?


Not sure what are you asking? This enables auto high beam on vehicles that don't have it - the SEL-P was the only one that came in 2018 with it, this works for any of the other trims that have the front sensor needed - SE w/Tech, SEL.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DCC said:


> Is it possible to have the keyless access lock the car doors (by touching door handle) while the engine is running and the key is outside the vehicle?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Enable fob with car running

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: ZV Allgemein
Values: 
Funk bei Klemme 15 ein
Old value: Not Active
New value: Active


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My most up-t0-date list/instructions:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wMSDN_RHhzDwcaolOdMHIKRAEwKLTO5l


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P18Lfpt2Pp66IwaKghAEC9RUvAsk90dh


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Enable fob with car running
> 
> Adaptation
> Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
> ...


Thank you sir. This is what I was looking for.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Not sure what are you asking? This enables auto high beam on vehicles that don't have it - the SEL-P was the only one that came in 2018 with it, this works for any of the other trims that have the front sensor needed - SE w/Tech, SEL.


I was trying to see if there is a way to have the High Beam Assist remember it’s last setting and not turn off with each ignition cycle.
Thank you much in advance


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DCC said:


> I was trying to see if there is a way to have the High Beam Assist remember it’s last setting and not turn off with each ignition cycle.
> Thank you much in advance


High Beam Assist stays on, even after cycle

Controller 09 - Central Electronics
16 - Security Access - enter 31347
10 - Adaptations
â€¢ (5)-Assistenzlichtfunktionen-Fernlichtassistent Reset
â€¢ Wert anpassen: "nicht aktiv" [standard = "aktiv", d.h. Fernlichtassistent bei "ZÃ¼ndung aus" deaktiviert]
*
By doing this, if your light-switch is in the Auto position when you start the car, HBA will be automatically enabled (White headlight symbol on the dash).
*
(rough translation is: **â€¢ Adjust value to: "not active" [default = "active", i.e. High-beam assistant deactivated with "Ignition off"]. - *in other words, this stops HBA being reset to off when the ignition is switched off)
**
ANOTHER VERSION

16 - Security Access - enter 31347
10 - Adaptations
Assistenzlichtfunktionen-Fernlichtassistent Reset
set to "not active"]

Pulled from my doc:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1OsR...V6YCuaZ/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Anybody know the correct interface single for the new Cross Sport?

Is that vehicle supported by the latest version of VCDS at this time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DCC said:


> Anybody know the correct interface single for the new Cross Sport?
> 
> Is that vehicle supported by the latest version of VCDS at this time?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don’t see why not, a user here grabbed admaps from a Cross Sport with VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

I am getting a 'vehicle not supported' using the HEX-CAN dongle with the latest VCDS software version...

I guess the dongle is out dated then?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Older model dongles won’t read everything, you’ll need this. 


https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t see why not, a user here grabbed admaps from a Cross Sport with VCDS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were those admaps posted? Can you point me to them?

TW


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TWs/VW said:


> Were those admaps posted? Can you point me to them?
> 
> TW


Under the Arteon forum for VCDS mods if I recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Under the Arteon forum for VCDS mods if I recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found them, thank you Reihenmotor5

TW


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

is it possible to code out the fog lights turning on when turning???

ive got the fancy flasher fog lights (white/yellow) and they trip out sometimes when i turn the wheels at night


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sugar Bear said:


> is it possible to code out the fog lights turning on when turning???
> 
> ive got the fancy flasher fog lights (white/yellow) and they trip out sometimes when i turn the wheels at night


Look at post #477 to see how i did it. Only need to do the deactivation part, ignore anything else related to cornering lights

I have true yellow fogs and only want to use them in in-climate weather. I don’t think they fogs work well as “cornering lights” vs a true cornering light like i have had on past vehicles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> High Beam Assist stays on, even after cycle
> 
> Controller 09 - Central Electronics
> 16 - Security Access - enter 31347
> ...



Got this turned 'off' so it will keep its last status

I noted the new description is as follows: ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset

Thanks again


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DCC said:


> Got this turned 'off' so it will keep its last status
> 
> I noted the new description is as follows: ENG141650-ENG116639-Fernlicht_assistent-Fernlichtassistent Reset
> 
> Thanks again













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

DCC said:


> I am getting a 'vehicle not supported' using the HEX-CAN dongle with the latest VCDS software version...
> 
> I guess the dongle is out dated then?


You'll need a new cable for Cross Sport. The HEX-V2, Ross Tech has a trade in program for your old one


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can predictive ACC be enabled? It is in the long coding for module 13 byte 21, but there is multiple options under the 3 options listed and all are currently deactivated 

Sorry, crappy description, but curious if it can be enabled or will function on a ‘19 SE w/tech

Edit: i dont think it can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

flyboy1100 said:


> Can predictive ACC be enabled? It is in the long coding for module 13 byte 21, but there is multiple options under the 3 options listed and all are currently deactivated
> 
> Sorry, crappy description, but curious if it can be enabled or will function on a ‘19 SE w/tech
> 
> ...


I don’t believe so in the Atlas just like it can’t in the Tiguan. I believe the Arteon is the only model that has the correct hardware in order to implement. You can show the feature in the MIB, but it’ll tell you it’s unavailable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone been able to find the “cabin talk” feature? It’s in the owners manual but there’s no button that shows up for it


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

*Mirror down in reverse*

Hello, 


I’m new to the Volkswagen Atlas but not Volkswagen. I’m wondering if anyone figured out how to get the Side mirror to dip in reverse? I’m coming from a Tiguan and this would be a great help for New York wife. 

Thank you in advance. 

Paul


----------



## BuddyBaja1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lots of cool stuff in here for me to try once I get my rattle if issues sorted out.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

moveingfaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I’m new to the Volkswagen Atlas but not Volkswagen. I’m wondering if anyone figured out how to get the Side mirror to dip in reverse? I’m coming from a Tiguan and this would be a great help for New York wife.
> ...


On my 2020 Cross Sport SEL, if I leave the mirror adjustment switch on drivers door in the Right mirror selection it dips when i put the car in reverse, no coding required.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> On my 2020 Cross Sport SEL, if I leave the mirror adjustment switch on drivers door in the Right mirror selection it dips when i put the car in reverse, no coding required.


You also need a memory driver seat for the mirror function to work, being as the position of the mirror while in reverse is paired to your memory seat position.


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

Savvv said:


> You also need a memory driver seat for the mirror function to work, being as the position of the mirror while in reverse is paired to your memory seat position.


Not necessarily. I got it to work on my GTI, which doesn’t have a memory driver’s seat. Sometimes the mirror doesn’t go back right where it’s supposed to, but I only use it sometimes. I don’t have the OBDeleven handy to check the coding though


----------



## darock8566 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Any VCDS changes for changing tail light bulbs*

Hey guys wondering if i have to make any changes in VCDS if i change my tail light bulbs from incandescent to LED's.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

*Remote start running time*

Hello Atlas people
Is anyone knows how to prolong a running time for remote start from 10 minutes to 15 or so?
I have a 2019 SE with Tech
Any help will be really appreciated 
Thank you in advanced


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> Hello Atlas people
> Is anyone knows how to prolong a running time for remote start from 10 minutes to 15 or so?
> I have a 2019 SE with Tech
> Any help will be really appreciated
> Thank you in advanced


10 is max, hard coded. Believe it’s that way maybe due to regulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 10 is max, hard coded. Believe it’s that way maybe due to regulations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Reihenmotor5


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome neighbor to the north!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I am from more to north than you though 
I am from Sabiria


Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*2020 Atlas Cross Sport A5 Long Coding Byte Bits Screen Shots*

Anyone here with 2020 Atlas Cross sport with Road sign recognition and VCDS? If so could you post up a screen shot of each of the Bytes in the A5 control module?

I'm working with someone to get the feature in the Arteon, Golf R, and Tiguan. 

Thank you for your support!


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

*DRLS stay on with blinker*

Will this work with our cars? It keeps the DRL's on when turn signals are on. I have a Cross Sport but has anyone tried this on their Atlas? I used this coding for my MK7 GTI and it works for that.
Thanks!



Avoid Dimming LED Lights when Blinking
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(12)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunction E2
Select: not active
(12)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunction E3
Select: not active


----------



## elite-fusion (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all,
using a 20.4.2 version of the software, but getting a message when booting it up and going into a module that I need up upgrade the interface, why would that be?
have a 2021 atlas v6 sel premium


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

can we change tire size/ revs per miles somewhere?

Edit: i find it under 17 instrumentation but i have no idea what version to pick. 

It is set to Version 6, stock for our R Line is 255/50R20 so I assume that is that. Computer considers that 2323mm

I put on snow tires on stock 18s in 245/60R18 but what version is that?

Edit 2:

Version 3 is 2205mm, makes my speedometer just about perfect but now the odometer underreports by 3.9%. 

Version 1 and Version 4 the numbers dont match up for speed and odometer so it gives errors on the actual cluster and disables acc etc. all the other options are out of range

So in summary we have Version 6 or Version 3. I am going to stock with version 6 I think. Then again under reporting odometer means my warranty lasts 3.9% longer when these tires are on........


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Any '21 owners mess with their cars yet? I'd like to leave the LED DRLs on when turning signal is active. Would also love to figure out the 5 tail light mod like on the '18-'20.


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Any '21 owners mess with their cars yet? I'd like to leave the LED DRLs on when turning signal is active. Would also love to figure out the 5 tail light mod like on the '18-'20.


I tried messing around with this on my ‘19, but it appears that both the DRL and turn signal are controlled by the same module. It could be different for the newer models, but I couldn’t find a way to leave the DRLs active since the turn signal is a function of the same module


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes, you are right. The '18 - '20's use the same module. The '21's have seperate LED's and a turn signal bulb underneath the LED's.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

What’s the 5 tail light mod?


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Yes, you are right. The '18 - '20's use the same module. The '21's have seperate LED's and a turn signal bulb underneath the LED's.
> 
> View attachment 57785


Ah I forgot this. In that case I should be able to copy the coding from my GTI


Also, it’s really a 5-brake light mod. It makes the inner tail lights on the hatch function as brake lights


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

bgc996 said:


> Yes, you are right. The '18 - '20's use the same module. The '21's have seperate LED's and a turn signal bulb underneath the LED's.
> 
> View attachment 57785


That to me is the biggest disappointment about the facelift, the halogen turn signal bulb is a step backward compared to what all the other VW lineups have now and what the pre facelift headlights had with the LED turn signal....strange.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Completely agree with you there. It doesn't make sense to me either. Very happy with the new AFS headlights though. They make a huge difference.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Apologies if this was already addressed somewhere else in the thread, but does anyone know if you can adjust the seat heating temp via VCDS? I find that setting 3 is too hot, setting 2 is hard to feel through winter clothes, and 1 is worthless. My '08 Jetta has 5 settings for the seat heaters and gives much better control over the temp.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have not tried it myself but I did find where the settings are stored.

09 - Adaptations -


IDE06089-ENG246993-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-SIH_PWM_Teiler0IDE06089-ENG141976-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheitzung_CANHeizmatten am BCM IDE06089-ENG116683-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Filterkonstante fuer WaermeflussSeat heating filter constant for heat flow1 sIDE06089-ENG116684-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Regeltemperaturkorrektur bei WaermeflussSeat heating controller temperature correction with heat flow0.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115738-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 1 obere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 1 upper switching threshold18.50 °CIDE06089-ENG115737-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 1 untere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 1 lower switching threshold18.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115740-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 2 obere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 2 upper switching threshold18.50 °CIDE06089-ENG115739-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 2 untere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 2 lower switching threshold18.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115742-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 3 obere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 3 upper switching threshold26.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115741-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 3 untere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 3 lower switching threshold25.50 °CIDE06089-ENG115744-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 4 obere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 4 upper switching threshold26.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115743-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 4 untere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 4 lower switching threshold25.50 °CIDE06089-ENG115746-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 5 obere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 5 upper switching threshold43.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115745-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 5 untere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 5 lower switching threshold42.50 °CIDE06089-ENG115748-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 6 obere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 6 upper switching threshold43.00 °CIDE06089-ENG115747-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung Stufe 6 untere SchaltschwelleSeat heating stage 6 lower switching threshold42.50 °CIDE06089-ENG154774-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung.Aufheizphase HISeat heating, heating phase HISollspannungsanforderung 14.7 Target voltage requirement 14.7IDE06089-ENG154775-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Sitzheizung.Regelbetrieb LOSeat heating, control mode LOKeine_Spannungsanforderung No voltage requestIDE06089-ENG141977-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-SitzheizungsfreigabeSeat heating releasenot installed IDE06089-ENG154785-Seat heater level current consumption allocation-Spannungsoffset SIH_75Voltage offset SIH_7515.7 V


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Wow, thanks, interesting that it shows 6 stages of heating when there's only 3 settings on the buttons. Might have to pull up those adaptations on my car and have a look...


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

6 settings because there are 2; 3 stage buttons (driver and passenger). I would assume if yours is an SEL P; you will have 12 settings to include the 2 in the rear.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

bgc996 said:


> 6 settings because there are 2; 3 stage buttons (driver and passenger). I would assume if yours is an SEL P; you will have 12 settings to include the 2 in the rear.


What you are saying makes sense...since stage 1 and 2 are identical and 3+4 are identical and 5+6 are identical. 1-3-5 is probably one seat and 2-4-6 is probably the other. The hi/lo numbers set the heating range for each setting. Elements heat up at 18c and shut off at 18.5c....when they cool to 18 they heat up again. Curious if the SEL P adds 2 more sets. If I remember I'll check mine.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

bgc996 said:


> 6 settings because there are 2; 3 stage buttons (driver and passenger). I would assume if yours is an SEL P; you will have 12 settings to include the 2 in the rear.


That's actually what I was thinking. Mine's an SEL, so no rear heat. 

I guess if anyone's brave, you could try changing the temps... You can always change it back, right?


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

The iq lights are pretty lame. They don't seem to do much besides turn when turning and autolevel some. I looked a little bit to see if there was a NAR setting in vcds so the lights would behave like the awesome ones on yt do where they dim individual led chips for signs and such. 

Otherwise on our 2021 I 
disabled the menu only when stopped,
added ability to shut off auto door locks in the menu
and a few other small things that I don't remember.

I'm using obdeleven pro btw


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Notabiker said:


> The iq lights are pretty lame. They don't seem to do much besides turn when turning and autolevel some. I looked a little bit to see if there was a NAR setting in vcds so the lights would behave like the awesome ones on yt do where they dim individual led chips for signs and such.
> 
> Otherwise on our 2021 I
> disabled the menu only when stopped,
> ...


You poke around 4B any? That’s where Arteon owners enabled DLA in the states and Tiguan owners added additional functions. Maybe you can find what you’re looking for under 4B to make changes to the IQ Lights. IQ lights are more than likely “lame” due to U.S. regulations which are behind the times for light technologies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You poke around 4B any? That’s where Arteon owners enabled DLA in the states and Tiguan owners added additional functions. Maybe you can find what you’re looking for under 4B to make changes to the IQ Lights. IQ lights are more than likely “lame” due to U.S. regulations which are behind the times for light technologies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll check it out sometime! Yea I know the us regulations can be stupid. The "no adjusting of horizontal settings" is about the dumbest thing out there. The first atlas and our '12 jetta both had the high beams way too low. And they are physically connected to the low beams so in order to split them apart further I had to adjust another screw that skewed the low beams sideways. Then I had to pull the plug out to adjust the lows back to the right.


----------



## wsuman (Dec 24, 2020)

Is there a compilation someplace, of all the tweaks and enhancements for the Atlas platform?

I’ve seen some great posts with impressive strings of coding modifications but the options are greater than what one poster might choose, and not likely identical another’s picks.

It would be fantastic to see what all the hidden gems are and be able to tailor the decisions on what to modify based on a full menu. Has this been done for the 2019, or similar years? Can I cross reference to another chassis for this info?

The whole process of getting in and hunting around is outside my skill set.

thanks,
Walt

2019 SEL Tech 4Motion


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

wsuman said:


> Is there a compilation someplace, of all the tweaks and enhancements for the Atlas platform?
> 
> I’ve seen some great posts with impressive strings of coding modifications but the options are greater than what one poster might choose, and not likely identical another’s picks.
> 
> ...


Yes, check out the obdeleven forum






coding and adaptions | OBDeleven


Thanks to @tigeo for providing the coding to start this list off and Atlas123 for adding to it. Please add any further coding to the thread and we will try and update the lis




forum.obdeleven.com


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone
I got a OBDEleven present for New Year from my son,
Used to have Carista and did a lot of tweaks but Carista is limited
My question is: Anybody play with urban, joke taillights? Is it working on 2019 Atlas SE with Tech?
I did original version and it's work but my wife said stop signals is not working and I reverse to original
Thank you in advanced


----------



## wsuman (Dec 24, 2020)

Tim K said:


> Yes, check out the obdeleven forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That’s a great list. Last updated early 2019 but missing content posted there in 2018.
For instance, I didn’t see comfort entry on the list, and don’t know what else I’m missing.

Elsewhere, I see references to coding from Golf owners and wonder what coding and adaptations are valid crossovers, or what models are coded similarly.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

bgc996 said:


> 6 settings because there are 2; 3 stage buttons (driver and passenger). I would assume if yours is an SEL P; you will have 12 settings to include the 2 in the rear.


I only have 6 settings. Didn't see a different set of codes for the rear seats. I'm wondering if they just utilize the same settings as the front seats.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Question for those who have looked at their auto scans. I have one persistent fault that, after clearing, comes back after a short drive. Is the following normal for anyone else? Everything works as it should, and all coding is factory with no changes made yet. 2021.5 Atlas SEL-P R-Line.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:| 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb-SRI3
Part No SW: 3G0 920 420 B HW: 3G0 920 420 B
Component: KOMBI 502 5178 
Coding: 08A428086F8CCF050288620B10010000A0601009
Shop #: WSC 06050 062 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBA0 001044
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBA0_VW37.rod
VCID: 1D67D29E9D35B283784-8048

1 Fault Found:
16711685 - Databus 
U1121 00 [008] - Missing Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 1513 km
Date: 2021.01.25
Time: 14:10:53


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Nope, I've done two autoscans and didn't get that fault.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> Nope, I've done two autoscans and didn't get that fault.


Thanks. Do you have the digital cockpit (SEL)? I believe 17-Instruments refers to that and I’m wondering if there is a difference between scans with the digital cockpit vs regular cluster.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

bboshart said:


> Thanks. Do you have the digital cockpit (SEL)? I believe 17-Instruments refers to that and I’m wondering if there is a difference between scans with the digital cockpit vs regular cluster.


No, it's a 2018 SEL R-Line w/out digital cockpit.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mhjett said:


> No, it's a 2018 SEL R-Line w/out digital cockpit.


Thanks for the info. I think I’ll head over to the Ross-Tech forums and see if they have any idea. I may just live with it since it seems to be harmless.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

jyoung8607 said:


> *Ross-Tech VCDS support update for the Atlas*
> 
> I hang out frequently on Ross-Tech's forum and have been working with them to test some minor updates to VCDS in support of the Atlas.
> 
> ...


Curious if Ross-Tech provides upgrade pricing. I have purchased the *HEX-USB+CAN* from Ross-Tech previously (it was available as an upgrade back in the day for its predecessor as well) and chipping out another $499 of everything invested thus far for strictly my own personal use is a steep price to pay.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

wkaml said:


> Curious if Ross-Tech provides upgrade pricing. I have purchased the *HEX-USB+CAN* from Ross-Tech previously (it was available as an upgrade back in the day for its predecessor as well) and chipping out another $499 of everything invested thus far for strictly my own personal use is a steep price to pay.


They do offer discount pricing if you return your old dongle for a V2.
Trade Dongle | Ross-Tech


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

Just got my 2021.5 Atlas - pretty disappointed that I need to upgrade my interface from a HEX-CAN to a new one to use it. I literally bought the HEX-CAN in 2016 to work on my Treg. I guess i'll have to move on to OBDEleven.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Expecting a piece of 5 year old technology to support the latest and greatest automobiles is a bit ridiculous. I still use my HEX-USB on our 2018 Atlas and it works just fine. Sure there is a module or two that it can't access, but right now that doesn't matter.


----------



## wsuman (Dec 24, 2020)

Vorsprung said:


> Just got my 2021.5 Atlas - pretty disappointed that I need to upgrade my interface from a HEX-CAN to a new one to use it. I literally bought the HEX-CAN in 2016 to work on my Treg. I guess i'll have to move on to OBDEleven.


Do they still offer a trade in on the older interface?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

wsuman said:


> Do they still offer a trade in on the older interface?


See three posts above yours.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If anyone has been looking to get Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) to work on the Atlas and only got the forward lights to turn on. Here’s the coding:

Coding is as follows:

9 Central Electronics
Security code 31347

Adaptations

Find Aussenlicht_uebergreifend go to
Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert == one-sided 
Then slide to change. 

Go back to lights and go to 

Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 == Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re)
Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF from 0 to 127
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21 == Parking light rechts
Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF from 0 to 127

For those familiar with my work with my former Tiguan and my mod doc for that vehicle, I will be building a mod doc specifically for the Atlas. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If anyone has been looking to get Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) to work on the Atlas and only got the forward lights to turn on. Here’s the coding:
> 
> Coding is as follows:
> 
> ...


I would make a note on anything you do taillight-related that your coding is likely only for '18-20 as my coding for the '21 IQ tails is different for most values.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, but I imagine being on the MQB platform and lighting there may not be a huge change or any to the labeling of the Leuchte channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, but I imagine being on the MQB platform and lighting there may not be a huge change or any to the labeling of the Leuchte channels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While the adaptations are still labeled "Leuchte," some of the '21+ lights adaptations have different functions when compared to '18-20. I was thinking as new people with the updated lights come here to look for coding, they wouldn't get the same results. But thank you for posting the info. It definitely helps to establish a base to make this work on the IQ lights.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I agree the Leuchte labeling may be the same but as you mentioned the functions may be different but can still be a good base to work from and understand Lichtfunktion vs Dimmwert and Dimming Direction and how they interplay. Sometimes it takes some noodling and looking at what others have done with different years and even models. Looking at MK7 Golfs helped me figure out joker tails on the Tiguan and how to enhance the front headlight capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Can someone tell me if it is possible to code the Atlas to use the amber color for the DRL and then flash when turning? I would love this! It looks incredible on the Kia Telluride and is very striking looking. I have seen guys with their hazards on capture the amber look and it is awesome! TIA


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Pic for reference of how nice it can look

Stolen from an Atlas IG page:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, but I imagine being on the MQB platform and lighting there may not be a huge change or any to the labeling of the Leuchte channels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have the coding for this rear turn signal for LED tails? TIA


__
http://instagr.am/p/CK8AjM1nEX8/

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, I’d need to figure it out. Just a quick look I bet the coding activates the B channel for turn signals since the B is currently not active on BR20 LA71 and BR21 RC8. Plus the Dimmwert is already at 127 for AB as A is for braking. That would be the easiest route to test. 

Personally I don’t like it since it’s in Hellphase, I prefer Dunkelphase as it’s more noticeable. 

If you want Dunkelphase I’d move turn signals to C channel, change Dimmwert CD from 0 to 127 and change the dimming direction for CD to Dunkelphase. 

Granted this is all off the top of my head from when I got SSPL to work and remembering that only the A channel was in use for the outer tails. It’s just getting easier to think this stuff through with all the trial, error and testing I did to get Dunkelphase to work between the outer and inner tails on the Tiguan. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha [mention]TablaRasa [/mention]I was right when I looked at the video closer and you can see all he does is change the B channel from not active to left side bright phase (Hellphase) since they’re in sync with the amber turn signals. You’d do the same with the right/rechts channel. Dark phase (Dunkelphase) won’t work on the B channel due to the dimming direction. So as I recommended you’d want to put it on the C channel and then change your CD Dimmwert and CD dimming direction accordingly. You can use my coding doc as reference until I update it accordingly, as it’s a copy and paste from the Tiguan. The methods still apply, you’re just not messing with the inner tail as the inner tail was never a turn signal. Just look at the outer tail coding for Dunkelphase as a reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tb20gt (Jun 9, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you. I'll try again tonight. I thought I didn't see that option at all. Ill take a screen shot as well


I get an error on my 2021 Atlas Cross and it does not take it

Phil


----------



## Atlas 2019 (Mar 15, 2021)

Мои друзья. где взять кодировку фар с линзами от китайской версии Vw teramont? ваша помощь очень нужна.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Atlas 2019 said:


> Мои друзья. где взять кодировку фар с линзами от китайской версии Vw teramont? ваша помощь очень нужна.


Привет 
Переведи на английский и спроси ещё раз, Здесь помоему нет никого кто говорит по русски 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas 2019 (Mar 15, 2021)

My friends. where to get the coding of headlights with lenses from the Chinese version of Vw teramont? your help is very much needed.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Has anyone successfully coded for rain closing of windows/sunroof? It worked nicely on my old Golf R.

I have read mixed reviews about getting this to work on the MQB platform. One takeaway that I found was if you have the "RLFS" sensor you could get it to work, but the "RLHS" can't be coded for it. My sensor is "RLHSS" (quickly checked via an autoscan) so I'm not going to attempt unless I know someone has it working on their Atlas. Thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried that on the Tiguan and never worked. Appears just RLS is the proper sensor. Tried every combo out there, order of coding as suggested. I even had a faulty RLHS, tried again with the new sensor and no dice. I imagine because if the humidity is high enough would it give false positives and create an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas 2019 (Mar 15, 2021)

Why in my vw Atlas 2019 se in 09 block long encoding only zeros is normal?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Atlas 2019 said:


> Why in my vw Atlas 2019 se in 09 block long encoding only zeros is normal?


Because 09 is completely controlled by Adaptations as VW moves completely away from Long Coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas 2019 (Mar 15, 2021)

Guys. Tell me how to change the headlight market from USA to Europe. Atlas Se 2019


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Atlas 2019 said:


> Guys. Tell me how to change the headlight market from USA to Europe. Atlas Se 2019


This is performed under 4B. You should see FMVSS as an option and you’ll change it to ECE48, but don’t expect any changes as our lights are static. You may also introduce errors and you’ll need to clear the errors by running Basic Settings. 

It’s a drop down under byte 11 if memory services me right. In my signature look at my Tiguan mod doc since it includes the screenshot of where that is located. Honestly though don’t expect any changes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Atlas 2019 [/mention]to follow up here’s the link to assist what you’re trying to do in VCDS. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





Since the Tiguan is on the same platform, this will help if you’re trying to change to ECE48 or maybe it’s ECE119(?). Look at the Tiguan as by default in the states it’s set to ECE for the 2019 models. A little farther under my exterior light section that has the VCDS long coding screenshot that contains what you’re looking for, I have provided steps to run Basic Settings under 4B. 

Knowing that there is no self level function in the 2019 Atlas and no movement of the headlights I think the only possible change that will be noticeable for the front headlights will be dynamical low beam light. ECE and FMVSS regulations are guidance on angle of light distribution for lights around the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas 2019 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you for your answer, I am very grateful to you. But I can’t enter 4B, I get a No response from controller window, what does it mean?


----------



## Atlas 2019 (Mar 15, 2021)

Do you think I can install these headlights on my Atlas Se 2019 3CG941113


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Atlas 2019 said:


> Thank you for your answer, I am very grateful to you. But I can’t enter 4B, I get a No response from controller window, what does it mean?


Do you have the newer HEX cables? I know the older cables are unable to read certain controllers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoora13 (Mar 10, 2018)

Atlas 2019 said:


> Мои друзья. где взять кодировку фар с линзами от китайской версии Vw teramont? ваша помощь очень нужна.


Поищи на форуме Ross-Tech сканы BCM модуля (09) от Teramont и ставни с Atlas. LCM у VAG встроен в BCM, но не исключено что у Teramont есть дополнительный модуль для расширеных функций. Обрати внимание на кодировки оптики - Leuchte. Обычные фары это FL RB, FL LB, ABL RB, ABL LC

Lookup for Teramont scans on Ross-Tech forum, and compare it to another from Atlas. Module 09-Cent. Electr. in particular. Pay attention to Leuchte coding. The high and low beam is FL RB, FL LB, ABL RB, ABL LC.


----------



## shoora13 (Mar 10, 2018)

Atlas 2019 said:


> Why in my vw Atlas 2019 se in 09 block long encoding only zeros is normal?


Absolutely. VAG is moving away from long coding in favor of adaptation. If you wanna install LED light, you'll have to change appropriate Lasttyp adaptation.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Had my 2018 vehicle updated for sw and had to redo a lot of my VCDS mods. I unblocked all the menus but the one that I cant seem to get through is entering a destination while driving. My passenger keeps getting blocked by the message that entry while driving is not allowed. Has anyone been able to defeat this block?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]walksonair [/mention] you try the long coding portion to remove that issue?

Control Unit 5F
Security Access
Adaptation
Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
Long Coding
Go to Byte 23
Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)
*Credit for the u/martiansoldier for the last 3 steps. Now verified working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]walksonair [/mention] you try the long coding portion to remove that issue?
> 
> Control Unit 5F
> Security Access
> ...


Yep, that was it, I did not know about the Long Coding portion. Here is what my long coding helper showed before I set it to 00. I'm not sure why it's called "Speller" but perhaps its a "Keyboard speller disabled during motion"...










Thanks a huge bunch! I'll drink an extra one tonight in your honor and another one to martiansoldier!


----------



## GreekA4Quattro (Aug 3, 2001)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ...





ice4life said:


> Got it so it really doesn't do what it's intended to do because the led lights don't support the color change like the teramont. Oh well.


Does anyone know if these VAG-COM tweaks will work on a 2021 Atlas? Namely item #25. Turn on driver seat “easy entry/exit” function.

thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]GreekA4Quattro [/mention]some but not all and since you have a current model year it is recommended that your hood is open before coding. This is a trickle down from Audi that the hood puts the car in a “service mode”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

*Turn off Beeping while Ignition ON and Driver Door Open*

I was doing something with my car this weekend and trying to keep my sanity through the beeping....I miss my Audi where I click the center display up select button to acknowledge my driver door was open while ignition was on. 

Anyways, I think I figured it out with VCDS:

Module 17 Instruments
Security Access: 25327; 
Adaptation:
IDE06588-Ignition active message: actuator: Change to "No Display" (was "Driver Door")


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

It's only working if your engine is not running. When it's running still beeping 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh, I havent tried it w/ my start-stop disabled and engine running. Will check it out...thanks for warning.


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

GreekA4Quattro said:


> Does anyone know if these VAG-COM tweaks will work on a 2021 Atlas? Namely item #25. Turn on driver seat “easy entry/exit” function.
> 
> thanks!


Yes it does 21.5 cross sport


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

walksonair said:


> Oh, I havent tried it w/ my start-stop disabled and engine running. Will check it out...thanks for warning.
> Can't get it to work on 21 cross sport


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

On our new 2021.5 SE w/ Tech, the third brake light flashes when the brakes are applied. I presume this is not the same as the emergency brake flash because it happens at any speed. Is there a way to turn this off using VCDS?


----------



## THEONESSSSSS (Jan 2, 2021)

nkresho said:


> tuning gains seem to be pretty weak.
> 
> APR ECU-36L-EA390-MED17 APR ECU Upgrade - 3.6L EA390 VR6 (MED17)
> 
> ...


NA engine is difficult to gain power by just tuning the ECU. You eventually will need some sort of forced induction, either a supercharger or a turbo to see significant increase.


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

fife78 said:


> On our new 2021.5 SE w/ Tech, the third brake light flashes when the brakes are applied. I presume this is not the same as the emergency brake flash because it happens at any speed. Is there a way to turn this off using VCDS?


I would take it back to the dealership and demand they take that off and give you your money back to add that worthless and possibly illegal tech.

I doubt it was added by coding (vcds).


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

ncraba01 said:


> I would take it back to the dealership and demand they take that off and give you your money back to add that worthless and possibly illegal tech.
> 
> I doubt it was added by coding (vcds).


That is the same garbage my dealer installed. Mine goes by "Brake Plus". I told them I didn't want it and they didn't charge me for it ($239) but it was still installed when I picked it up. It frustrates me because I feel like the 3rd brake light is delayed and dimmer. 
I am almost certain this is why I had an issue with my rear wiper spray line being damaged so it leaked into the back every time it was activated (repaired under warranty) and also why I have had to re install my third brake light after it falls out of the opening since it is a friction fit, has happened at least twice. I bought in February '21 and am still around 7k+ miles so still a little time until I go in for the first scheduled service and I will see if I can get a replacement so that mine doesn't fall out again. The installation video shows that they would have had to have been in the area of the cut/pinched line to attach the module.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> That is the same garbage my dealer installed. Mine goes by "Brake Plus". I told them I didn't want it and they didn't charge me for it ($239) but it was still installed when I picked it up. It frustrates me because I feel like the 3rd brake light is delayed and dimmer.
> I am almost certain this is why I had an issue with my rear wiper spray line being damaged so it leaked into the back every time it was activated (repaired under warranty) and also why I have had to re install my third brake light after it falls out of the opening since it is a friction fit, has happened at least twice. I bought in February '21 and am still around 7k+ miles so still a little time until I go in for the first scheduled service and I will see if I can get a replacement so that mine doesn't fall out again. The installation video shows that they would have had to have been in the area of the cut/pinched line to attach the module.


Yup, that’s what we have. It’s ridiculous. Probably a $10 part for dealers to charge $250. Agree that it makes the third brake light dimmer. I looked at the original window sticker and bill of sale and we weren’t charged for it, so that’s good. I’ll probably just take it out myself and repair the wires properly. Whoever did the work didn’t stuff the wires back in because there is part of the harness sticking out from behind the trim. I can’t imagine why a dealer would be okay with cutting wiring. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Savvv said:


> So I just did the inner brake light enabling via VCDS on a ‘19 SEL. I’ve got a wish list item though. Here’s what the tails look like with just running lights. Pay attention to the matrix style LEDs below the strips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask how you got this to work? I have an 18 SEL-P that I would lke to get the inner brake lights working on


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

4 Brake Lights (Inner tails working as brake lights) *

Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptation

Left side inner: 
Leuchte23SL HLC10 - Lichtfunktion C23 from Not Active to Brake Light

Leuchte23SL HCL10 - Dimmwert CD 23 from 0 to 127

Right side inner: 
Leuchte24SL HRA65 - Lichtfunktion C24 from Not Active to Brake Light

Leuchte24SL HRA65 - Dimmwert CD 24 from 0 to 127

*Note - Tested and inner tails do NOT change orientation like the outer tails when set to brake light. Backed out for now, I need to research to see if inner tails can even change orientation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 4 Brake Lights (Inner tails working as brake lights) *
> 
> Control Unit 09
> Security Access
> ...


Yes this is what I tried and it didn’t change anything for mine. Maybe because mine has factory LEDs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have factory LEDs just like the post on my 19 SEL. LED whether OEM or aftermarket won’t impact coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have factory LEDs just like the post on my 19 SEL. LED whether OEM or aftermarket won’t impact coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll double check my coding. Thanks for chiming in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Any way to enable heated stearing wheel to activate with remote start ? 21 cross sport SEL, realized I have a button to turn on heating stearing wheel after two months 🤦


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

amorek13 said:


> Any way to enable heated stearing wheel to activate with remote start ? 21 cross sport SEL, realized I have a button to turn on heating stearing wheel after two months


I know the heated steering wheel comes on with remote start on my 2019, it turns off when you get in and press the start/stop button to turn the vehicle on fully. Watch to see if you experience the same behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

It does not , do you have separate button on stearing to turn on or is yours integrated with heated seats ?


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

It does not on mine, do you have a separate button on stearing wheel or is yours integrated with heated seats ?


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

amorek13 said:


> It does not on mine, do you have a separate button on stearing wheel or is yours integrated with heated seats ?


It’s a separate button down by the Start/Stop button on the 2019 at least


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine is on strearing wheel , and stupid me did not even realize till 2-3 months after getting it🤦
my daughters tig has I tig rated with heated seat button and it turns on with remote start


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I wanna say you could control the temp of the steering wheel on my former 2019 Tig on the MIB. I liked that better than the button on the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine has three settings for that


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

Trying to disable the infotainment lock-out and it keeps throwing this at me. How do I proceed?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Click Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks! Didn’t want to f something up 👍🏼


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! I’m doing this from memory right now but the message is saying the module isn’t initialized and sometimes you see this after a module has been replaced. Next time you’re in a module on the bottom right of that module before you go in to make changes you’ll see a box with a set of numbers. That’s what this is related to and by clicking Yes VCDS from my understanding is dropping this numbers in in order to initialize. I’m sure someone here can provide a better, more technical answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome! I’m doing this from memory right now but the message is saying the module isn’t initialized and sometimes you see this after a module has been replaced. Next time you’re in a module on the bottom right of that module before you go in to make changes you’ll see a box with a set of numbers. That’s what this is related to and by clicking Yes VCDS from my understanding is dropping this numbers in in order to initialize. I’m sure someone here can provide a better, more technical answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m sure you have more technical expertise that I with VCDS. Thanks!


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

Can anyone here actual code/ refer me to some place that can code a different instrument cluster into my 2019 Atlas? Dealers are confused about the whole ordeal. I'm looking to hire someone to assist... is this doable with VCDS?

I believe the technical terms for this is that the key IMMO and ECM needs to be adapted to the newer cluster.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

If it’s anything like retrofitting the golf AID, then you’ll need someone with ODIS to program/adapt. I had my dealer do my Golf R. Coding can be done through VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltimaGTR (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there a way to code out the annoying chime/alarm you get when you open the driver's door with the engine running on a 22 SE?
I looked in the comfort menus and could not find anything. I haven't fired us VCDS yet but would welcome any pointers.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

UltimaGTR said:


> Is there a way to code out the annoying chime/alarm you get when you open the driver's door with the engine running on a 22 SE?
> I looked in the comfort menus and could not find anything. I haven't fired us VCDS yet but would welcome any pointers.


I was trying to figure out how to not have the parking brake auto-engage when the drivers door opened with it still in reverse (like looking backward out the door to see how close I could get my wheel to the curb instead of lowering my mirror to see) and tried out a number of settings. 

This was a while ago so I'm not sure which settings did what, but in the 17-Instruments module/Adaptations there is one labeled:
*IDE06588-Ignition active message: actuator*
Values can be: Driver door / all doors / no display

Maybe give that a try.


----------

